# Zozzoni



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2022)

Crisi del gas, quanti minuti  sotto la doccia? La Germania si divide
					

Il ministro dell’Economia Robert Habeck, dei Verdi, consiglia docce brevi per ridurre il consumo di energia. La questione divide la politica e l’opinione pubblica




					www.corriere.it
				




Quanti minuti bisogna stare sotto la doccia calda, in tempi di risparmio energetico? È giusto che la nuova sobrietà richiesta dai tempi riguardi anche le abitudini private dei cittadini? Ed è lecito che anche il governo dia consigli in materia? Un dibattito frivolo soltanto in apparenza divide la Germania, alle prese con la penuria degli approvvigionamenti di gas e petrolio, conseguenza della guerra in Ucraina. Innescata da un’intervista del ministro dell’Economia, il verde Robert Habeck, la polemica taglia trasversalmente la classe politica, i media e l’opinione pubblica.


----------



## ologramma (2 Luglio 2022)

Iniziano ha romperci i zibbidei ,loro poveretti andranno in villaggi con piscine e spa o altro e penseranno alla carenza di acqua? Ma de che


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2022)

Sono deficienti anche in Germania.


----------



## ologramma (2 Luglio 2022)

Gli ricorderei come si lavavano durante la guerra con tutti i bombardamenti che hanno subito


----------



## feather (3 Luglio 2022)

Si vabbè, qui stiamo a fare le docce col cronometro mentre








						L'esercito USA da solo inquina quanto 140 Paesi. La macchina militare distrugge il pianeta.
					

I soldi spesi per procurare e distribuire petrolio nell’Impero statunitense potrebbero tranquillamente essere investiti nel Green new deal.




					thevision.com


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2022)

Sono perlomeno una trentina di anni che si parla di sostenibilità.
Siccome è impopolare si è fatto finta di niente, poi ovviamente, per la strada su cui non si è voluti andare, servirà correre.
Acqua ed energia non ci saranno per tutti se non si corre ai ripari.
Gli invasi per l'acqua che adesso manca serviva farli 10 anni fa. Adesso e tardi.
Un piano serio per una indipendenza e vera sostenibilità eneretica idem.

E la colpa è solo nostra, perche come allocchi pretendiamo dalla politica cazzate e non cose serie ed importanti.
Ci promettono la luna, e se ci tolgono l'acqua  ci consoleremo con la lotteria degli scontrini...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono perlomeno una trentina di anni che si parla di sostenibilità.
> Siccome è impopolare si è fatto finta di niente, poi ovviamente, per la strada su cui non si è voluti andare, servirà correre.
> Acqua ed energia non ci saranno per tutti se non si corre ai ripari.
> Gli invasi per l'acqua che adesso manca serviva farli 10 anni fa. Adesso e tardi.
> ...


L’ho postato proprio per “consolarci“ vedendo che sono scemi ovunque.
Purtroppo chi forse sarebbe in grado non prova la strada della politica o non riesce perché bloccato dalle cordate amici degli amici.
Resta che le proposte sono di questo livello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Crisi del gas, quanti minuti  sotto la doccia? La Germania si divide
> 
> 
> Il ministro dell’Economia Robert Habeck, dei Verdi, consiglia docce brevi per ridurre il consumo di energia. La questione divide la politica e l’opinione pubblica
> ...


Però se la faccio fredda, non me la fanno fare per la crisi idrica.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Acqua ed energia non ci saranno per tutti se non si corre ai ripari.


il non correre ai ripari è voluto.
Chi detiene una risorsa, ha tutto ìinteresse affinchè questa conservi, incrementi,  il più possibile il suo valore.
La limitata, anche presunta tale, disponibilità si muove in questa direzione.
A questo si aggiunge il potere sugli altri che ne deriva dal possederle.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2022)

Più problemi ci sono più si spende


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Crisi del gas, quanti minuti  sotto la doccia? La Germania si divide
> 
> 
> Il ministro dell’Economia Robert Habeck, dei Verdi, consiglia docce brevi per ridurre il consumo di energia. La questione divide la politica e l’opinione pubblica
> ...


Io non uso acqua calda dai primi di giugno. Tuttavia non è solo lecito che dia consigli. Un razionamento immediato direi che sia dovuto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Luglio 2022)

Possono sembrare consigli scemi ma rapportato al numero di persone che si fanno la doccia anche 1 minuto meno a testa fa la differenza, come anche il chiudere il rubinetto mentre uno si insapona o cercare di recuperare l'acqua che facciamo scorrere mentre aspettiamo che diventi calda ..il problema purtroppo esiste e sarà sempre più preoccupante la situazione...


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

ma prendere atto che abbiamo una rete idrica che ha più buchi del groviera e provvedere alle riparazioni no?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma prendere atto che abbiamo una rete idrica che ha più buchi del groviera e provvedere alle riparazioni no?


Quello senza dubbio è un grosso problema che andrebbe affrontato il prima possibile...ma dobbiamo anche iniziare ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che ognuno di noi deve cercare di fare qualcosa per migliorare la situazione o comunque non peggiorarla quindi non potendo materialmente metterci a riparare la rete idrica iniziamo a fare le piccole cose che sono alla nostra portata...che male non fa.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

sono 40 anni che lo sento dire.  nel frattempo pare sia diventato normale 4 docce al giorno, anche se uno sta seduto tutto il giorno


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono 40 anni che lo sento dire.  nel frattempo pare sia diventato normale 4 docce al giorno, anche se uno sta seduto tutto il giorno


Vero!!! Purtroppo anche io sono una drogata di docce!!!...l'unico posto dove sto bene in questi giorni è sotto il getto di acqua gelata...anche stanotte alle 2...ma che goduria!!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

allora ce la stiamo raccontando


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Luglio 2022)

Io ho detto quello che bisognerebbe fare, non quello che al momento faccio...e visto che la maggior parte delle persone si sta comportando come me un consiglio in tal senso non fa male


----------



## omicron (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma prendere atto che abbiamo una rete idrica che ha più buchi del groviera e provvedere alle riparazioni no?


 ora tu vorresti dire che la colpa è delle amministrazioni
Q cattivone che sei


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

lo so, sono una brutta persona


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho detto quello che bisognerebbe fare, non quello che al momento faccio...e visto che la maggior parte delle persone si sta comportando come me un consiglio in tal senso non fa male


ma un consiglio non è buono, se non siamo i primi a dare l'esempio


----------



## omicron (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma un consiglio non è buono, se non siamo i primi a dare l'esempio


Quindi i sudicioni che non si lavano in realtà erano ecologisti?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma un consiglio non è buono, se non siamo i primi a dare l'esempio


Dai Perplesso hai ragione!!! Sto cercando di migliorare... è che alle volte sgarro!!!... però rispetto a prima intanto il pensiero mi ci va a cercare di non sprecare.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi i sudicioni che non si lavano in realtà erano ecologisti?


stando a Fulco Pratesi, sì.

io sarei per una più sana via di mezzo


----------



## omicron (3 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> stando a Fulco Pratesi, sì.
> 
> io sarei per una più sana via di mezzo


ah guarda, io mi lavo, annaffio le piante,hola Piscina per la bimba e accendo anche il condizionatore


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah guarda, io mi lavo, annaffio le piante,hola Piscina per la bimba e accendo anche il condizionatore


Prendo atto che tu problemi con le bollette non ne hai.
(nemmeno io per ora, con la luce, visto che ho il fotovoltaico).

Ma credimi che non è così per tutti. Di questo passo andiamo incontro ad una crisi sociale senza precedenti.


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Prendo atto che tu problemi con le bollette non ne hai.
> (nemmeno io per ora, con la luce, visto che ho il fotovoltaico).
> 
> Ma credimi che non è così per tutti. Di questo passo andiamo incontro ad una crisi sociale senza precedenti.


i problemi con le bollette le ho come tutti, considerando che 2/3 della bolletta sono tasse e oneri
e il fotovoltaico non ce l'ho, a proposito, cosa pensi di fare quando i pannelli dovranno essere smaltiti? so che non sono riciclabili

per il resto ti posso dire che alla veneranda età di 40 anni, almeno dove sto io, di siccità si parla tutte le estati (a parte quella del 2009 che iniziò a piovere ad agosto e smise dopo la befana), tutti gli anni gli agricoltori fanno la domanda di rimborso, tutti gli anni i "fungaroli" si lamentano (però poi i funghi li mangiano tutti), infine in autunno gli stessi si lamentano delle piogge e delle inondazioni
nel frattempo la ditta appaltante i lavori di manutenzione della rete idrica, più o meno tutte le settimane ripara un pezzo di tubazione


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Prendo atto che tu problemi con le bollette non ne hai.
> (nemmeno io per ora, con la luce, visto che ho il fotovoltaico).
> 
> Ma credimi che non è così per tutti. Di questo passo andiamo incontro ad una crisi sociale senza precedenti.


Io credo che politicamente non ci sia la volontà o forse più la possibilità (il potere sta altrove) di affrontare i problemi. Quindi scaricare sul singolo tutte le responsabilità, dicendogli che deve contrarre consumi che gli sono stati fatti credere imprescindibili per tutta la vita, è strumentale.
È come sgridare il bambino che è caduto perché la mamma non lo guardava mentre faceva cose pericolose.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i problemi con le bollette le ho come tutti, considerando che 2/3 della bolletta sono tasse e oneri
> e il fotovoltaico non ce l'ho, a proposito, cosa pensi di fare quando i pannelli dovranno essere smaltiti? so che non sono riciclabili
> 
> per il resto ti posso dire che alla veneranda età di 40 anni, almeno dove sto io, di siccità si parla tutte le estati (a parte quella del 2009 che iniziò a piovere ad agosto e smise dopo la befana), tutti gli anni gli agricoltori fanno la domanda di rimborso, tutti gli anni i "fungaroli" si lamentano (però poi i funghi li mangiano tutti), infine in autunno gli stessi si lamentano delle piogge e delle inondazioni
> nel frattempo la ditta appaltante i lavori di manutenzione della rete idrica, più o meno tutte le settimane ripara un pezzo di tubazione


Non metterti a fare polemiche con me sull'ambiente. Che sono stanco di gente che se ne sbatte il cazzo allegramente di quello che fa, consapevole di preparare un futuro di merda per i suoi figli.
I pannelli fotovoltaici sono interamente riciclabili: Vetro, alluminio, silicio. Al costo di 142 euro al quintale. Informati.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che politicamente non ci sia la volontà o forse più la possibilità (il potere sta altrove) di affrontare i problemi. Quindi scaricare sul singolo tutte le responsabilità, dicendogli che deve contrarre consumi che gli sono stati fatti credere imprescindibili per tutta la vita, è strumentale.
> È come sgridare il bambino che è caduto perché la mamma non lo guardava mentre faceva cose pericolose.


E' pur vero, d'altro canto che se non parte una richiesta di sostenibilità dalla base, chi ha i bottoni per decidere se ne frega perchè pensa ad altre cose (al consenso immediato).
E poi meglio che me ne esco da questo 3d. sono stanco di discutere con gente (niente di personale con nessuno) che non si sente minimamente responsabile di quello che succede alla casa comune, nonostante la scienza abbia ampiamente dimostrato che di questo passo si va verso una catastrofe.
Buona Marmolada a tutti.


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non metterti a fare polemiche con me sull'ambiente. Che sono stanco di gente che se ne sbatte il cazzo allegramente di quello che fa, consapevole di preparare un futuro di merda per i suoi figli.
> I pannelli fotovoltaici sono interamente riciclabili: Vetro, alluminio, silicio. Al costo di 142 euro al quintale. Informati.


mi informerò, ai corsi che ho fatto del riciclo non parlano mai e se chiedi glissano abilmente, qualcuno ammette o che non lo sanno o che non sono riciclabili, le batterie invece? anche quelle sono riciclabili? visto che sei così informato chiedo a te
però scusa ma come ti ha già detto anche brunetta, dare la colpa al singolo non è corretto, perchè io posso essere la persona più attenta di questo mondo (e se non lo sono tu non lo sai per quattro cazzate scritte qui), ma il futuro di merda ai nostri figli non lo lascio io ma chi comanda, chi si prende la mazzetta per non controllare la grande azienda che inquina, chi fa una buca e butta lì rifiuti tossici e nessuno controlla, chi non consente al proprio stato di essere autonomo per quello che riguarda le risorse, chi decide che una conduttura che perde oltre il 30% del prodotto immesso vada bene uguale, ecc... io posso fare il mio piccolo, ma il grande non lo comando


----------



## patroclo (4 Luglio 2022)

mi sembra il solito discorso di "guerra tra poveri" e "benaltrismo".
Facciamo il nostro e spingiamo in una direzione.
Purtroppo sopra le nostre teste c'è una pesantissima guerra di disinformazione che mistifica e confonde ...è dura capire esattamente come stanno le cose o qual è la soluzione migliore.
Però sappiamo che:
- il riscaldamento globale esiste ed è un problema reale
- le fonti energetiche fossili sono il male ( con delle diversità)
- il nucleare è solo teoricamente ecologico, se uno non guarda al futuro delle scorie e degli investimenti
- le energie alternative sono la soluzione, ma basteranno a soddisfare la domanda?
- i costi di produzione di energie alternative sono elevati a livello d'impianto 
- l'immagazzinamento dell'energia pone problemi di efficienza, costi, riciclaggio, sfruttamento risorse e popolazioni.
-...
e continuate voi coi dati di fatto
Ma all'interno di questi dati di fatto ci sono mille voci discordanti che spingono da una parte o dall'altra, e credo invece che su certi punti non si possa discutere o derogare.
Da ricchi è facile fare gli ecologisti...mi sa che dobbiamo prepararci a essere ancora un po' più poveri se vogliamo fare qualcosa


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> mi sembra il solito discorso di "guerra tra poveri" e "benaltrismo".
> Facciamo il nostro e spingiamo in una direzione.
> Purtroppo sopra le nostre teste c'è una pesantissima guerra di disinformazione che mistifica e confonde ...è dura capire esattamente come stanno le cose o qual è la soluzione migliore.
> Però sappiamo che:
> ...


dove sto io facciamo la differenziata, il porta a porta e abbiamo anche avuto dei "riconoscimenti" intanto paghiamo una TARI alle stelle... 
però se si parla di inquinamento, perchè non si va mai a cercare posti come la cina o l'india? lì il rispetto per l'ambiente è sotto lo zero, qui noi mettiamo al bando i prodotti di plastica, lì fanno il bagno in un mare di plastica, ognuno deve fare il suo e io nel mio piccolo quello che posso lo faccio, ovvio che se tutti noi nel nostro piccolo facessimo il nostro però non cambierebbe niente se le industrie con lavorazioni che davvero inquinano continuano ad inquinare perchè chi deve controllare prende la mazzetta e fa finta di niente


----------



## patroclo (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io facciamo la differenziata, il porta a porta e abbiamo anche avuto dei "riconoscimenti" intanto paghiamo una TARI alle stelle...
> però se si parla di inquinamento, perchè non si va mai a cercare posti come la cina o l'india? lì il rispetto per l'ambiente è sotto lo zero, qui noi mettiamo al bando i prodotti di plastica, lì fanno il bagno in un mare di plastica, ognuno deve fare il suo e io nel mio piccolo quello che posso lo faccio, ovvio che se tutti noi nel nostro piccolo facessimo il nostro però non cambierebbe niente se le industrie con lavorazioni che davvero inquinano continuano ad inquinare perchè chi deve controllare prende la mazzetta e fa finta di niente


vabbè...diamoci alla qualunque allora

Il discorso di cina e india e di tutte le economie diverse da quella occidentale è complesso e molto contraddittorio (non che il nostro si più facile), ma qui non ho nessuna intenzione di parlare di massimi sistemi


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> vabbè...diamoci alla qualunque allora
> 
> Il discorso di cina e india e di tutte le economie diverse da quella occidentale è complesso e molto contraddittorio (non che il nostro si più facile), ma qui non ho nessuna intenzione di parlare di massimi sistemi


ma era solo per dire che far ricadere la colpa sul singolo cittadino quando le industrie inquinano come minimo per il 70%, non è corretto, tutto qui
poi che ognuno deve cercare di non sprecare e non sporcare per rispetto al nostro pianeta, sono d'accordo


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> *Da ricchi è facile fare gli ecologisti...mi sa che dobbiamo prepararci a essere ancora un po' più poveri se vogliamo fare qualcosa*


E solo da ricco che puoi fare qualcosa, quando hai le risorse in termini di conoscenze e capitali.
Non puoi pretendere che le svolte le facciano quelli che muoiono di fame o quasi.
Ma al ricco occidente non gliene fotte praticamente un cazzo e già il livello dei discorsi della gente comune lo dimostra.

Facciamoci la nostra bella abbuffata da cavallette, senza uscire dalla zona confort, e speriamo che duri, tanto la scusa pronta, il benealtrismo non ce lo leva nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E solo da ricco che puoi fare qualcosa. Se hai le risorse in termini di conoscenze e capitali.
> Non puoi pretendere che le svolte le facciano quelli che muoiono di fame o quasi.
> *Ma al ricco occidente non gliene fotte praticamente un cazzo e già il livello dei discorsi della gente comune lo dimostra.*
> 
> Facciamoci la nostra bella abbuffata da cavallette, senza uscire dalla zona confort, e speriamo che duri, tanto la scusa pronta, il benealtrismo non ce lo leva nessuno.


I discorsi legati alla zona comfort della gente comune fanno comodo ai pochi ricchi a cui fa invece comodo speculare su risorse primarie.
E fa altrettanto comodo che i discorsi vertano su "quante docce ti fai?".

Non che la consapevolezza di base non sia importante.
Ma siamo talmente in ritardo che contare su quegli espedienti mi pare veramente ridicolo (se non guardo con malizia alle motivazioni per cui quei consigli siano tanto in voga).

Io ho ricordi sulla campagna "acqua bene comune".
Ho iniziato interventi di sensibilizzazione nel 2007 e altre cose varie ed assortite.

in questo momento mi fanno solo girare i coglioni (perdona il francesismo) la manica di mentecatti che viene a rompere i coglioni sullo spazzolino da denti. O i genialoidi che suggeriscono di non tirar lo sciacquone.

Come con il covid sono emerse tutte le falle e le schifezze del sistema, e non si è ancora visto quanto è profonda la tana del bianconiglio, ma tempo al tempo, allo stesso modo interventi non fatti e usati per propaganda fra poco tempo saranno tangibili.

Se a 'sto giro vedo qualche arcobaleno attaccato sul balcone prendo un lanciafiamme.

Questo (non mi riferisco solo all'italia) è un paese che non ha lungimiranza. E i paesi che non hanno lungimiranza muoiono.
Che si muove nello stesso modo di quegli altri mentecatti che seppellivano l'amianto nel campo del vicino di casa, ci facevano sopra i soldi e poi ci mandavano i figli a giocare.

Speravo di morire prima di vederla...e ci ho quasi creduto.
Mi sono sbagliata.

E a questo punto...visto che la prospettiva è questa.
che l'acqua la facciano pagare sul serio. Idem l'energia.

Altro che bonus bollette.

E vedrai che ridere quando "uh!! surprise!!!!" le gronde non sono in grado di sostenere la portata delle piogge improvvise...tipo quelli che hanno fieramente costruito interi paesi nelle fiumare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' pur vero, d'altro canto che se non parte una richiesta di sostenibilità dalla base, chi ha i bottoni per decidere se ne frega perchè pensa ad altre cose (al consenso immediato).
> E poi meglio che me ne esco da questo 3d. sono stanco di discutere con gente (niente di personale con nessuno) che non si sente minimamente responsabile di quello che succede alla casa comune, nonostante la scienza abbia ampiamente dimostrato che di questo passo si va verso una catastrofe.
> Buona Marmolada a tutti.


Ma la manipolazione dei media è enorme!
Per cui è anche prevedibile la scelta delle tre scimmiette.
Bisogna avere anche un bel po’ di egocentrismo per credere che il nostro lavarci poco possa diminuire la nostra impronta ecologica in modo significativo.
È importante sempre agire politicamente. Ma nelle aggregazioni politiche si trovano anche tanti stupidi...


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non che la consapevolezza di base non sia importante.


No, la consapevolezza di base è  e s s e n z i a l e, non importante.
La politica basica con cui abbiamo a che fare risponde a questo, non a futuribili impegni, per i quali non gliene frega niente.

Il politico tipo deve avere un consenso immediato, occuparsi che so, dei gratta e vinci, delle oche del campidoglio, di quant'altro, se parli alla persona comune degli invasi per l'acqua ti dicono che sei un Gretino (che pure ci sono) ma non ti votano.

E noi stiamo pure qui a parlare delle docce, madonnadidio, che il  fiume di risorgiva accanto casa mia ci ha le acque ferme, mai visto mai successo a memoria d'uomo. Che non piove sariamente da 6 mesi, che c'è un gruppo di deficenti che ancora butta sacchetti di immondizia lungo le strade.
L'estinzione per stupidità ci meritiamo.

Alla gente comune non gliene frega niente, non perchè non sia in grado di capire, non gliene frega niente perchè demanda non solo l'azione ma anche il consenso attorno a questi temi. E' più facile pensare che alla fine tutto andrà bene (ricordi gli striscioni del covid) e starsene tranquilli ad aspettare una valanga (lupus in fabula)!

Io partecipo ormai da anni ad un progetto di osservazione scientifica del cambiamento della biodiversità, che poi viene anche richiesto dalle facoltà universitarie di scienze ambientali, sai cosa notiamo da alcuni anni?
Che prendono piede specie abituate ad un clima più caldo. (Casomai ci fossero dubbi sul surriscaldamento climatico). Pensi che onestamente, a parte agli addetti e agli studenti interessi a qualcuno?

Nel contempo in pochi ani ci siamo portati a casa: La zanzara tigre, la nutria, il gambero della luisiana, la tartaruga americana (due specie, inclusa quella che ti stacca le dita se le metti in acqua) il cimice cinese, un coleottero cinese che si mangia letteralmente i nostri alberi, il siluro nei fiumi.
Devo continuare o mi fermo ai casi eclatanti?
Buon futuro a tutti....


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la manipolazione dei media è enorme!
> Per cui è anche prevedibile la scelta delle tre scimmiette.
> Bisogna avere anche un bel po’ di egocentrismo per credere che il nostro lavarci poco possa diminuire la nostra impronta ecologica in modo significativo.
> È importante sempre agire politicamente. Ma nelle aggregazioni politiche si trovano anche tanti stupidi...


E allora smettetela di farvi trattare come bambini dai politici.
Perchè l'acqua per la doccia, di questo passo, ve la tagliano.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora smettetela di farvi trattare come bambini dai politici.
> Perchè l'acqua per la doccia, di questo passo, ve la tagliano.


Io ho aperto la discussione proprio per questo.
Ma pensare che sono tutti deficienti aiuta?


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho aperto la discussione proprio per questo.
> Ma pensare che sono tutti deficienti aiuta?


Io non ho detto che sono tutti deficenti. Ho detto che alla maggioranza non gliene frega niente.
Comincerà ad interessarsi a ad arrabbiarsi quando non riusciranno più a pagare le bollette o quando rimarrà col sapone addosso sotto la doccia.
E non c'è innocenza in questo atteggiamento.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No, la consapevolezza di base è  e s s e n z i a l e, non importante.
> La politica basica con cui abbiamo a che fare risponde a questo, non a futuribili impegni, per i quali non gliene frega niente.
> 
> Il politico tipo deve avere un consenso immediato, occuparsi che so, dei gratta e vinci, delle oche del campidoglio, di quant'altro, se parli alla persona comune degli invasi per l'acqua ti dicono che sei un Gretino (che pure ci sono) ma non ti votano.
> ...


A proposito di consapevolezza...alla cui base c'è educazione...

Insegnante, scienze, scuola primaria.
Sorvolo sul pippone del fatto che se le basi fanno schifo, non è che se poi ci metti una bella ringhiera di design a far recinto, le basi si aggiustano.

Lo sapevi te che il sole è una energia rinnovabile?
(la genia voleva presentare un progetto sulle energie rinnovabili...potendo, io l'avrei licenziata seduta stante. Meglio il reddito di cittadinanza e a casa che lo stipendio e lavorare col culo)

E la discussione tesa a convincere questa esimia insegnante (e colleghe) che la precisione di una descrizione sarebbe qualcosa di fondamentale quando insegni e che, se insegni a chi non sa un cazzettone (come un bambino) i concetti li devi sapere perlomeno a livello universitario per poter semplificare senza superficializzare...te la risparmio.

Avere consapevolezza significa vedere il mondo non in versione disney ma in versione scientifica.

(ma questo non piace...sai caspiterina...succedono cose brutte brutte fuori dalla disney...e i gattini tanto teneri e carini sono degli abilissimi killer..mica solo prrrr fru fru...bestie che pochi centinaia di migliaia di anni fa ci prendevano per la testa conficcandoci i denti nei bulbi oculari mentre gli passavamo sotto e ci mangiavano, dopo averci torturati e fatti a pezzi)

E questo - consapevolezza - deriva da una educazione e da una corretta informazione.
Che oggi come oggi significa la competenze di verifica delle fonti dell'informazione e la selezione delle informazioni. E qualche altra cosetta.

Quello politico io non lo chiamerei consenso.
Proprio perchè il consenso presuppone consapevolezza.
La consapevolezza presuppone educazione e formazione.
E la politica del consenso negli ultimi trent'anni ha disintegrato non solo il sistema sanitario ma anche quello dell'istruzione.

Quello politico è semplicemente vendere il culo al marchettaro che se la vende meglio.
Ma non lo chiamiamo così...oggi si chiama esser follower di.

Mi sono formata la convinzione che alla gente comune interessi che qualcuno, chiunque, gli dica due cose fondamentalmente

1) va tutto bene, andrà tutto bene
2) quello è il tuo nemico, vai! (ma meglio se la faccia ce la mette qualcun altro).

Poi, aperitivo, cena e spiaggia.

Va bene anche pensare che fare due docce invece che tre, oppure recuperare l'acqua della pasta, messi come siamo messi, possa fare una qualche differenza. Oggi. E' bello, no, sentirsi utili e partecipi?
Sentirsi importanti...capaci addirittura di governare la nostra impronta ecologica. WOW!!!

Questi due giorni da me c'era una radiazione solare spaventosa. Io non ho memoria di una cosa del genere.
E non parlo del caldo. Parlo proprio dell'effetto sugli occhi. E non oso immaginare la pelle. (io al sole non ci sto).

Parliamo dello scioglimento del permafrost? E delle implicazioni?
Così, tanto per gradire.

Qui la biodiversità sta sparendo.
Un grazie anche alle colture intensiva che stanno bruciando la terra.

Anche qui, faranno anche due docce e non tre. Ma i cazzo di sacchetti di plastica lanciati sulla riva del fiume...e come si fa a rinunciare? (caspiterina...la raccolta differenziata prevede pianificazione...che cazzo...mica posso tenermi il rifiuto, mi sporca il giardino e poi come faccio a invitare gli amichetti a fare il bagnetto?...si ammalano, poveri bambini!!!)


La valanga?
Ma è una tragedia!!!

E chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato??????
Incredibile, no?
Che dolore...che tragedia...sigh sigh...lacrime lacrime.






Ma...addirittura si stanno sciogliendo i ghiacciai?
...non era solo alla televisione?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sono tutti deficenti. Ho detto che alla maggioranza non gliene frega niente.
> Comincerà ad interessarsi a ad arrabbiarsi quando non riusciranno più a pagare le bollette o quando rimarrà col sapone addosso sotto la doccia.
> E non c'è innocenza in questo atteggiamento.


Le responsabilità sono più alte e concordiamo.
Se non c’è conoscenza vera, non può esserci comprensione dei problemi.
Vent’anni fa in Calabria a Nicotera, vicino al villaggio Valtur, c’era una spiaggia magnifica frequentata solo dai locali.
C’era abbandonato ogni genere di rifiuto dai piatti di plastica, alle bottiglie di vetro, ai pannolini dei neonati.
Rimasi allibita perché era “casa loro”. Volevano ritrovare quella roba la domenica successiva con i loro bambini?! 
Non capivano


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho aperto la discussione proprio per questo.
> Ma pensare che sono tutti deficienti aiuta?


Non aiuta neppure far finta che non esistano i deficienti. 

Deficienti nel senso di mancanti. 

E oggi come oggi, se sei deficiente, non sei innocente. 

O hai un ritardo cognitivo, e quindi, vabbè, non prendi decisioni e ubbidisci su tutta una serie di questioni. 
Oppure se hai gli strumenti cognitivi per comprendere ed apprendere e non lo fai, a prescindere dal perchè, non sei innocente. 
E sei un deficiente.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le responsabilità sono più alte e concordiamo.
> Se non c’è conoscenza vera, non può esserci comprensione dei problemi.
> Vent’anni fa in Calabria a Nicotera, vicino al villaggio Valter, c’era una spiaggia magnifica frequentata solo dai locali.
> C’era abbandonato ogni genere di rifiuto dai piatti di plastica, alle bottiglie di vetro, ai pannolini dei neonati.
> ...


Si aspettavano che altri pulissero. E' educazione civica portarsi a casa i propri rifiuti.
Ed è proprio questo l'atteggiamento della gente comune di cui ho parlato sopra, pensare che i problemi ambientali riguardino gli altri o persino che debbano essere i politici di propria sponte a farlo.

I politici non lo faranno mai se ve ne fregate, questo è il succo del mio ragionamento.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si aspettavano che altri pulissero. E' educazione civica portarsi a casa i propri rifiuti.
> Ed è proprio questo l'atteggiamento della gente comune di cui ho parlato sopra, pensare che i problemi ambientali riguardino gli altri o persino che debbano essere i politici di propria sponte a farlo.
> 
> I politici non lo faranno mai se ve ne fregate, questo è il succo del mio ragionamento.


Chi avrebbe dovuto pulire? Non lo sapevano che non pagavano il servizio?
L'anno scorso nacque una polemica assurda, per le cose messe in campo, dalla “denuncia” della Lucarelli in seguito alla sua vacanza in Sicilia. Credi che i comuni offesi si siano attivati? Non penso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non aiuta neppure far finta che non esistano i deficienti.
> 
> Deficienti nel senso di mancanti.
> 
> ...


Non condanno o assolvo i singoli. E credo che gli strumenti cognitivi non siano diffusi. 
Intendo proprio strumenti.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non condanno o assolvo i singoli. E credo che gli strumenti cognitivi non siano diffusi.
> Intendo proprio strumenti.


Ogni problema ha delle responsabilità individuali e delle responsabilità collettive.
Secondo me è proprio sbagliato che la soluzione dipenda solo dalla individuazione delle seconde.
Dal problema ambientale lo puoi estendere ad ogni altro aspetto della nostra vita.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non condanno o assolvo i singoli. E credo che gli strumenti cognitivi non siano diffusi.
> Intendo proprio strumenti.


Concordo, non è condannare o assolvere.

E' semplicemente nominare quello che è per quello che è.

Concordo sul fatto che gli strumenti cognitivi siano poco diffusi.
E sottolineo che oggi come oggi la responsabilità di questo ricada sul singolo.
Abbiamo la biblioteca di babilonia a disposizione.

Un deficiente resta un deficiente, a prescindere dalla motivazione per cui lo è. (tolte le disabilità. Riconosciute, lo sottolineo)

Com'è che era la firma di un vecchio utente?
Se sei uno stronzo mica ti chiamo stupidino.

Chiamare un deficiente deficiente, non è sollievo o aiuto per chi lo nomina.
E' semplicemente usare il nome corretto.

(non provo sollievo e non mi aiuta chiamare zanzara la zanzara e ape un'ape, ma se mi punge una zanzara o un'ape uso modi diversi per alleviare il prurito).

Trovo infinitamente deficiente non chiamare deficiente un deficiente.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

sì sì sì, tutto bello.   alla fine, quante docce ve fate al giorno?


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì sì, tutto bello.   alla fine, quante docce ve fate al giorno?


In effetti è fondamentale!!!

....per l'onore di Grayskull che il potere della doccia venga a me!!!!!!!


----------



## patroclo (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì sì, tutto bello.   alla fine, quante docce ve fate al giorno?


oggi sono a due...ma fredde, brevi e così evito di usare il condizionatore


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì sì, tutto bello.   alla fine, quante docce ve fate al giorno?


Casa mia è in classe A.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti è fondamentale!!!
> 
> ....per l'onore di Grayskull che il potere della doccia venga a me!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10375


te piacerebbe, soprattutto essere così alta


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> oggi sono a due...ma fredde, brevi e così evito di usare il condizionatore


Condizionatore che auspico


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Casa mia è in classe A.


se riesco a fare il collegamento tra fotovoltaico e pompa di calore, potrei escludere del tutto gas e caldaia e passare in A+ o roba del genere.

però non hai risposto, zozzona


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> te piacerebbe, soprattutto essere così alta


L'altezza è uno spreco...spazio, energia, stoffe....sono nata strutturata per il risparmio energetico


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altezza è uno spreco...spazio, energia, stoffe....sono nata strutturata per il risparmio energetico


sento rosicare da qui


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altezza è uno spreco...spazio, energia, stoffe....sono nata strutturata per il risparmio energetico


Piedi piccoli, impronta ridotta


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se riesco a fare il collegamento tra fotovoltaico e pompa di calore, potrei escludere del tutto gas e caldaia e passare in A+ o roba del genere.*
> 
> però non hai risposto, zozzona


Io non sono un tecnico 

Casa mia è stabile sui 26 gradi. Ergo non ho questo gran bisogno di docce supplementari. 
Me ne basta una al giorno. 

Se me ne servono due, non mi taglio le vene a zig zag per il lungo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sento rosicare da qui





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Piedi piccoli, impronta ridotta*


...hai colto l'essenza...


----------



## bull63 (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che politicamente non ci sia la volontà o forse più la possibilità (il potere sta altrove) di affrontare i problemi. Quindi scaricare sul singolo tutte le responsabilità, dicendogli che deve contrarre consumi che gli sono stati fatti credere imprescindibili per tutta la vita, è strumentale.
> È come sgridare il bambino che è caduto perché la mamma non lo guardava mentre faceva cose pericolose.


Non possiamo scaricare la colpa sui politici, li eleggiamo noi e credo che non siano ne peggiori ne migliori di noi. La maggioranza di noi italiani ( io incluso) non ha il senso della cosa pubblica. Ho visto persone che invitano il commerciante a non emettere lo scontrino, instaurando un rapporto di complicità per fregare "quelli delle tasse".


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non possiamo scaricare la colpa sui politici, li eleggiamo noi e credo che non siano ne peggiori ne migliori di noi. La maggioranza di noi italiani ( io incluso) non ha il senso della cosa pubblica. Ho visto persone che invitano il commerciante a non emettere lo scontrino, instaurando un rapporto di complicità per fregare "quelli delle tasse".


Certamente c’è anche questo.
Io eviterei il “noi”.


----------



## bull63 (4 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E solo da ricco che puoi fare qualcosa, quando hai le risorse in termini di conoscenze e capitali.
> Non puoi pretendere che le svolte le facciano quelli che muoiono di fame o quasi.
> Ma al ricco occidente non gliene fotte praticamente un cazzo e già il livello dei discorsi della gente comune lo dimostra.
> 
> Facciamoci la nostra bella abbuffata da cavallette, senza uscire dalla zona confort, e speriamo che duri, tanto la scusa pronta, il benealtrismo non ce lo leva nessuno.


L' egoismo e l'intelligenza sono stati la spinta propulsiva per lo sviluppo dell'umanità, l'intelligenza sarà sconfitta dall'egoismo e non riusciremo a bloccare il riscaldamento globale. L'unica chance è la realizzazione della  fusione nucleare e delle creazione di un numero di impianti adeguati. Purtroppo non sono tempi brevi, inoltre sembra che sia insufficiente  uno dei combustibili utilizzati, idrogeno trizo.


----------



## bull63 (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente c’è anche questo.
> Io eviterei il “noi”.


Perchè scrivi di evitare il noi. Anche chi non va a votare, come il sottoscritto, contribuisce all'elezione.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sono un tecnico
> 
> Casa mia è stabile sui 26 gradi. Ergo non ho questo gran bisogno di docce supplementari.
> Me ne basta una al giorno.
> ...


ma perchè tu sei dispersa sull'Himalaya, qui è talmente umido che adesso piove.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non aiuta neppure far finta che non esistano i deficienti.
> 
> Deficienti nel senso di mancanti.
> 
> ...


Io non capisco il fine di questa tua affermazione.
Seguo anche io le "tematiche ambientali" da parecchi anni, non tanto nel grande ma nel piccolo, nel senso che ho osservato i cambiamenti del mio territorio, li ho visti con i miei occhi.
Se vogliamo parlare dei ritardati, sono la maggiorparte. Sono tematiche veramente difficili da affrontare se si vuole arrivare all'altro, conosco dei naturalisti che hanno una cultura da far paura, e si, si parla di scienza, e alle conferenze (di chi ci va, che già è qualcosa) ricevono delle domande da far stramazzare per terra chi come me si considera una persona che conosce un ABC.
Capisco che possa bollire il sangue quando si leggono certe cose, capisco ancor più chi si senta svilito come @spleen, però mi chiedo quanto possa servire come forma di comunicazione, e guarda che su certe tematiche non sono per mediare, poichè ho visto anche i risultati catastrofici del mediare, però temo -come sta accadendo- che si crei più una moda, speculazione del "green", a cui delle persone possano aderire per non essere i deficienti, senza avere una reale comprensione.
Ti ho quotato perchè tu sei molto attenta alla parola, e mi sembra che sai bene usarla.
Io attraverso la fotografia, e alcuni commenti ricevuti negli anni, anche leggendo quelli che hanno ricevuto altre persone, ho avuto modo di osservare cosa esce da "commenti spontanei", quando non si parla dichiaratamente di ambiente, senza il titolone.
Anni fa mi ero stato chiesto di scrivere poche battute su un luogo che conosco, beh mi sono bocciata da sola. Perchè di scrivere qualcosa tanto per scrivere non me ne fregava niente, volevo arrivare. So che se scrivo spontaneamente, potrebbe uscire la "fiaba", poi ci va un altro e non vede niente di ciò che ho visto io.
So che chi sa scrivere con scienza, purtroppo arriva ancora a pochi, troppo pochi.
Ho già letto e partecipato in passato a discussioni su queste tematiche su un altro forum, e sono dei flop pazzeschi, dove alla fine le posizioni rimangono quelle di partenza, e alla fine vince più la dialettica, che altro.
Per me la spinta non è la catastrofe, ne il dito puntato, è che ne sono proprio "innamorata", non credo che i paradisi vadano cercati in altre dimensioni, ne visti attraverso foto di qualche meta lontana, però so bene che per altri non è così, è "la gita". Ho anche cercato di comprendere certi comportamenti, dei scaricatori di immondizia, direi pressioni tensioni, ma tornando all'inizio, non comprendo la scelta di questo tuo intervento, dal momento che ti considero una persona che sa fare buon uso della parola, pensi che possa essere un approccio più efficace? Ovviamente non mi riferisco ai quattro gatti del forum, ma in generale.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma perchè tu sei dispersa sull'Himalaya, qui è talmente* umido* che adesso piove.


Ma che himalaya 

Ho il fiume a pochi mt da casa. 
E' semplicemente isolata a regola d'arte e mantiene la temperatura che le si imposta.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non capisco il fine di questa tua affermazione.
> Seguo anche io le "tematiche ambientali" da parecchi anni, non tanto nel grande ma nel piccolo, nel senso che ho osservato i cambiamenti del mio territorio, li ho visti con i miei occhi.
> Se vogliamo parlare dei ritardati, sono la maggiorparte. Sono tematiche veramente difficili da affrontare se si vuole arrivare all'altro, conosco dei naturalisti che hanno una cultura da far paura, e si, si parla di scienza, e alle conferenze (di chi ci va, che già è qualcosa) ricevono delle domande da far stramazzare per terra chi come me si considera una persona che conosce un ABC.
> Capisco che possa bollire il sangue quando si leggono certe cose, capisco ancor più chi si senta svilito come @spleen, però mi chiedo quanto possa servire come forma di comunicazione, e guarda che su certe tematiche non sono per mediare, poichè ho visto anche i risultati catastrofici del mediare, però temo -come sta accadendo- che si crei più una moda, speculazione del "green", a cui delle persone possano aderire per non essere i deficienti, senza avere una reale comprensione.
> ...


Capisco quello che vuoi dire.

E no, non penso che sia efficace se per efficacia si intende funzionale a far porre domande a chi domande non se ne pone.
E soprattutto non vuole porsi.

Se il sistema di riferimento è la delega, non penso ci sia un approccio efficace.

Dopo più di 20 anni a contatto, anche stretto, con la persone, mi sto rendendo conto che non tutto è per tutti.
Ognuno ha le sue caratteristiche e le sue peculiarità.

Credo che la grande illusione degli ultimi decenni riguardi quell'uguaglianza pelosa per cui tutti possono tutto, compreso il possono comprendere tutto.
Non è così.

Se io mi mettessi a fare fotografie, pur guidata dal migliore fotografo sulla piazza, scatterei delle ciofeche memorabili. La vista non è il mio senso.
Troverei quindi insensato far perdere tempo per insegnarmi qualcosa che di base so già che non imparerò perchè è un mio limite. Oggettivo.

Sono deficiente.


Lo stesso principio lo applico al resto.


Oggi come oggi, capisco che possa sembrare un giudizio di valore.
Da parte mia non lo è.

Per me, se sei deficiente sei un deficiente. (anche quando il deficiente sono io, sia chiaro).

Non toglie nulla, questa considerazione, al rispetto per la dignità umana che è data per diritto naturale.
E sta su un piano completamente diverso.

E questo piano, fra l'altro, in nome proprio di quell'uguaglianza pelosa a cui facevo riferimento, viene dimenticato e calpestato.

Spero di esser riuscita a rispondere alla tua domanda


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma perchè tu sei dispersa sull'Himalaya, qui è talmente umido che adesso piove.


Se piove stiamo a posto allora  comunque ieri ho lavato la macchina 
Ci sta che piova anche qui


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che himalaya
> 
> Ho il fiume a pochi mt da casa.
> E' semplicemente isolata a regola d'arte e mantiene la temperatura che le si imposta.


anche la mia è isolata, ma quando è caldo è caldo


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche la mia è isolata, ma quando è caldo è caldo


Ovvio che l'isolamento da solo non sarebbe sufficiente. (oggi all'ombra avevo 33°)

Ma se al cappotto sommi serramenti, porte e VMC,  una volta impostata, la temperatura interna non si sposta.
Ed è un risparmio anche dal punto di vista dell'uso dei condizionatori.

Io raffresco di giorno col fotovoltaico, la notte viene di conseguenza (a condizionatori spenti). 

D'estate, per l'appunto, 26° costanti.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'isolamento da solo non sarebbe sufficiente. (oggi all'ombra avevo 33°)
> 
> Ma se al cappotto sommi serramenti, porte e VMC,  una volta impostata, la temperatura interna non si sposta.
> Ed è un risparmio anche dal punto di vista dell'uso dei condizionatori.
> ...


non attacco i condizionatori da anni.   la sera arieggio alla vecchia maniera aprendo le finestre


----------



## Vera (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non attacco i condizionatori da anni.   la sera arieggio alla vecchia maniera aprendo le finestre


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

dove l'ho già vista questa?


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non attacco i condizionatori da anni.   la sera arieggio alla vecchia maniera aprendo le finestre





Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 10377


A volte, per quanto non sia una visiva, mi rendo conto che le immagini sono ben più eloquenti di mille parole


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'isolamento da solo non sarebbe sufficiente. (oggi all'ombra avevo 33°)
> 
> Ma se al cappotto sommi serramenti, porte e VMC,  una volta impostata, la temperatura interna non si sposta.
> Ed è un risparmio anche dal punto di vista dell'uso dei condizionatori.
> ...


 Beata te 33 all’ombra, qui ce n’erano 39 all’ombra


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non attacco i condizionatori da anni.   la sera arieggio alla vecchia maniera aprendo le finestre


Seriamente...il caldo di questi giorni, qui da me perlomeno, è atipico. 
Parecchio. 

A parte due settimane la scorsa estate, non li ho mai accesi neppure io.


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Seriamente...il caldo di questi giorni, qui da me perlomeno, è atipico.
> Parecchio.
> 
> A parte due settimane la scorsa estate, non li ho mai accesi neppure io.


Dove sto io il caldo d’estate è sempre così, può variare di 3 o 4 gradi, ma ormai sono parecchi anni che di luglio ci facciamo i 40 gradi, quando ero incinta era arrivata a 45


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beata te 33 all’ombra, qui ce n’erano 39 all’ombra


Minchia ...che sofferenza...

Qui da me sono atipiche queste temperature. 
Molto. 

Stanno soffrendo anche i fiumi.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dove sto io il caldo d’estate è sempre così, può variare di 3 o 4 gradi, ma ormai sono parecchi anni che di luglio ci facciamo i 40 gradi, quando ero incinta era arrivata a 45


Sai che non penso che resisterei?

Già così e con G. stiamo ipotizzando di spostarci più a nord in futuro. 

Vedremo. 

Qui no....queste temperature non sono "giuste". 
Nel senso che non sono usuali.


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia ...che sofferenza...
> 
> Qui da me sono atipiche queste temperature.
> Molto.
> ...


Io qui vedo la solita estate da almeno 20 anni, tanto caldo, poca acqua, io poi ho il giardino a tutto sole  ora che è calato il sole il caldo viene su dal terreno 




ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non penso che resisterei?
> 
> Già così e con G. stiamo ipotizzando di spostarci più a nord in futuro.
> 
> ...


A luglio arriva a 40 gradi praticamente sempre


----------



## Vera (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dove l'ho già vista questa?


Prima, quando hai aperto le finestre


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dove l'ho già vista questa?


Su Facebook


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Luglio 2022)

Tutte cazzate, gli unici consumi su cui si può intervenire seriamente sono quelli industriali. Rompere il cazzo alla gente con i saggi consigli della nonna non serve a nulla. Il centro benessere più imbecille del circolo sportivo più piccolo disperde comunque tanta acqua quanto 200 utenze domestiche.
Per tacere delle piscine.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Prima, quando hai aperto le finestre


ah era quello.     pensavo fosse uno che bestemmiava


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia ...che sofferenza...
> 
> Qui da me sono atipiche queste temperature.
> Molto.
> ...


il Chiese è secco?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Luglio 2022)

Ora che ci dicono che c’è poca acqua, che poi Poca per chi è ancora da spiegare, siamo diventati tutti ecologisti neh!
Io continuo a fregarmene, doccia fredda era prima, doccia fredda è domani, quando non piove irrigo e quando porranno delle restrizioni ci penserò.
Negli ultimi due anni, dovremmo avere imparato, se non era ancora chiaro, che siamo in mano ad una banda di ignoranti, incopetenti, pusillanimi, opportunisti, superficiali.
In pratica siamo in mano a gente come noi.
E ci si penserà quando saremo all’asciutto, per ora mi interessa meno di zero, a domani penserò domani.
Spegnessero tutti i telegiornali sarebbe già un passo avanti verso una migliore qualità della vita.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io qui vedo la solita estate da almeno 20 anni, tanto caldo, poca acqua, io poi ho il giardino a tutto sole  ora che è calato il sole il caldo viene su dal terreno
> 
> 
> 
> A luglio arriva a 40 gradi praticamente sempre



Qui no.

Ti dico solo che anche solo lo scorso anno in questo periodo non avevo ancora tolto la trapuntina primaverile dal letto e la sera con G. ci bevevamo il tè caldo, all'aperto con la felpetta. 
Idem gli anni precedenti. 

Lo scorso anno ha fatto due settimane scarse ad agosto che si possono dire calde. 

E' dal 2003 che qui non è come questo anno.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il Chiese è secco?


Vai a cercare di cosa stanno discutendo dei laghi Idro, Iseo e Garda...


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qui no.
> 
> Ti dico solo che anche solo lo scorso anno in questo periodo non avevo ancora tolto la trapuntina primaverile dal letto e la sera con G. ci bevevamo il tè caldo, all'aperto con la felpetta.
> Idem gli anni precedenti.
> ...


Beati voi
Qui fa molto caldo tutte le estati


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ok


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beati voi
> Qui fa molto caldo tutte le estati


Beh...è una questione climatica...sono semplicemente gradini.

Gli inverni è da mo' che sono cambiati...ora arriva il resto...

Non è che la Marmolada sia un caso.
Presena, Adamello...mica stanno bene.

E non da ieri.

PS: se ho capito a grandi linee di dove sei, quando vengono dalla California hanno caldo, lì...


----------



## Vera (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah era quello.     pensavo fosse uno che bestemmiava


Quello mi sa che eri tu.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quello mi sa che eri tu.


nah lo sai che sono moderato e ponderato


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Luglio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non possiamo scaricare la colpa sui politici, li eleggiamo noi e credo che non siano ne peggiori ne migliori di noi. La maggioranza di noi italiani ( io incluso) non ha il senso della cosa pubblica. Ho visto persone che invitano il commerciante a non emettere lo scontrino, instaurando un rapporto di complicità per fregare "quelli delle tasse".


Più che li eleggiamo noi, cosa non del tutto vera, noi votiamo liste ossia partiti. Poi arrivano i politici, solo poi però. Inoltre non è che vi sia sta gran scelta nel mondo neh.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vai a cercare di cosa stanno discutendo dei laghi Idro, Iseo e Garda...


messi così male?


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...è una questione climatica...sono semplicemente gradini.
> 
> Gli inverni è da mo' che sono cambiati...ora arriva il resto...
> 
> ...


Ma senti… d’inverno è cambiato il modo in cui si ripartisce il freddo, quando andavo a scuola la mattina alle 7.30 c’erano, mediamente -4 gradi, alle 14 stavamo a 0 gradi
Ora alle 7.30 abbiamo comodi comodi -6/-8 gradi, arriviamo a minime di -10/-15 con naturalezza e le massime si aggirano intorno ai 3/4 gradi
La mia prima papala l’ho comprata a novembre 2014, prima non avevo mai sentito il bisogno di optare la testa (a parte a Brunico per i mercatini di Natale che stavamo a -8 la sera alle 18), quindi se vai a guardare le medie, non sono molto cambiate, fa più freddo la notte e meno freddo il giorno


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire.
> 
> E no, non penso che sia efficace se per efficacia si intende funzionale a far porre domande a chi domande non se ne pone.
> E soprattutto non vuole porsi.
> ...


Avevo capito che non lo usavi come giudizio di valore, è che penso tu sappia bene come di questi tempi scattino reazioni poco funzionali, perlomeno alla tematica.
Si rischia di trovare piedi puntati dall'altra parte, e non serve a molto, se non a un "non fare niente", proprio di pensiero di partenza, per i piedi puntani dove si creano dinamiche di posizione. Poco funzionale.
Comunque ti ringrazio della risposta 

Convengo con te sulla grande illusione, per quanto poi vado a collocarla nel percorso storico, e alla fine quello è stato, non è che si torni indietro.

Anni fa mi ricordo che camminavo ore d'estate, col sole a picco, senza portarmi dietro niente. Ad un certo punto nella mia testa pensavo solo ad una cosa: acqua. E mi guardavo intorno cercando fonti di acqua. I fossi tutti neri, solo una fontana, ma parecchio lontana, potevo rubare qualche chicco d'uva dei contadini, troppo pericoloso, irrorati con tanto di cartello che sconsigliava di transitare lì, altra frutta, erbe, zero. C'era un'unica risorsa ad un certo punto, un fantastico rovo con more selvatiche. Nessuno se lo cacava. Era pieno di more. E le more selvatiche sono ben altra cosa da quelle in vendita coltivate. Alla fine però non molto per placare la mia sete.
E' pazzesco come ti guardi intorno e vedi.. un deserto! E ti metti a pensare a pozzi, fontane, la tua mente si mette a vagliare tutte le possibili fonti d'acqua.
Ho imparato a ricordarmi di portarmi una bottiglietta d'acqua d'estate, ma non essendo chissà che giro, non mi veniva automatico, è qualcosa che collego più a passeggiate in montagna (dove porto la borraccia, non certo la scomoda bottiglietta d'acqua).
Tornare a casa, aprire il frigo e bere acqua fresca, senza dover trasportare, pensare, potersi fare un bagno, con il bagno schiuma profumato è una goduria immensa.

Non so cosa vedremo e quanto vedremo, siamo nati in tempi d'oro, e se accadrà qualcosa sarà dura temo, perchè saremo vecchi, e vecchi fragili nella fragilità. Ma succede sempre in un modo o nell'altro. E' un percorso inevitabile.
Quello che verranno dopo, non sapranno com'era, come io posso solo immaginare come poteva essere vedere i fiumi e i fossi puliti nella mia zona.




omicron ha detto:


> Ma senti… d’inverno è cambiato il modo in cui si ripartisce il freddo, quando andavo a scuola la mattina alle 7.30 c’erano, mediamente -4 gradi, alle 14 stavamo a 0 gradi
> Ora alle 7.30 abbiamo comodi comodi -6/-8 gradi, arriviamo a minime di -10/-15 con naturalezza e le massime si aggirano intorno ai 3/4 gradi
> La mia prima papala l’ho comprata a novembre 2014, prima non avevo mai sentito il bisogno di optare la testa (a parte a Brunico per i mercatini di Natale che stavamo a -8 la sera alle 18), quindi se vai a guardare le medie, non sono molto cambiate, fa più freddo la notte e meno freddo il giorno


Pagine fa @spleen ha scritto una frase molto interessante, che ha notato che si stanno diffondendo specie abituate ad un clima più caldo nella sua zona. Parla di un movimento, di un cambiamento, poichè alcune specie animali e vegetali sono molto legate al clima, e ciò che porta nel suolo.
Sono degli indicatori.
Chi svolge queste attività, lo fa da molto tempo, ha imparato spesso sul campo e documentandosi.
Noi viviamo sopra questo "movimento".

Per come si muove la natura, se aspettiamo di vedere una grande evidenza, un poco tutti, a seconda di dove viviamo, c'è davvero il rischio di andare troppo in là.
La grande evidenza sarebbe come un domino, inarrestabile.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Luglio 2022)

Se avessero voluto risolvere i problemi sarebbero intervenuti prima.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avevo capito che non lo usavi come giudizio di valore, è che penso tu sappia bene come di questi tempi scattino reazioni poco funzionali, perlomeno alla tematica.
> Si rischia di trovare piedi puntati dall'altra parte, e non serve a molto, se non a un "non fare niente", proprio di pensiero di partenza, per i piedi puntani dove si creano dinamiche di posizione. Poco funzionale.
> Comunque ti ringrazio della risposta
> 
> ...


Da quello che so io le specie che si stanno diffondendo sono state portate qua dai turisti, poi ci sta che si adattino, dove sto io fa caldo d’estate ma faceva caldo anche prima, ricordo estati passate in casa col ventilatore puntato da bambina
Poi quando siamo giovani magari lo sentiamo anche meno o in modo diverso, però a 18 anni dopo pranzo prendevo la bici e andavo in giro, quest’anno faccio il giardino…
Però tempo fa leggevo di Zichici e di Rubbia (che non sono proprio gli ultimi arrivati), che sostenevano che sì, esiste l’attività antropica ma che non siamo così importanti,che  la CO2 è tipo il 4% di tutti i gas presenti in atmosfera e che le temperature siano diretta conseguenza dell’attività solare, sole che negli ultimi anni è in intensa attività (da qui forse anche quello che diceva ipazia sull’irraggiamento che aveva notato)
Poi ribadisco che il singolo può prendere consapevolezza e comportarsi “bene” (e lo fanno in pochi), ma se le scelte politiche sembrano green per far contento qualcuno sul lì per lì e poi in realtà non lo sono, cosa possiamo fare?


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Da quello che so io le specie che si stanno diffondendo sono state portate qua dai turisti, poi ci sta che si adattino, dove sto io fa caldo d’estate ma faceva caldo anche prima, ricordo estati passate in casa col ventilatore puntato da bambina
> Poi quando siamo giovani magari lo sentiamo anche meno o in modo diverso, però a 18 anni dopo pranzo prendevo la bici e andavo in giro, quest’anno faccio il giardino…
> Però tempo fa leggevo di Zichici e di Rubbia (che non sono proprio gli ultimi arrivati), che sostenevano che sì, esiste l’attività antropica ma che non siamo così importanti,che  la CO2 è tipo il 4% di tutti i gas presenti in atmosfera e che le temperature siano diretta conseguenza dell’attività solare, sole che negli ultimi anni è in intensa attività (da qui forse anche quello che diceva ipazia sull’irraggiamento che aveva notato)
> Poi ribadisco che il singolo può prendere consapevolezza e comportarsi “bene” (e lo fanno in pochi), ma se le scelte politiche sembrano green per far contento qualcuno sul lì per lì e poi in realtà non lo sono, cosa possiamo fare?


Quando si parla di cambiamenti climatici non si parla di sensazioni personali, si parla di dati scientifici, di misurazioni esatte, di verifiche empiriche su periodi lunghi e di riscontri oggettivi. Non del golfino che ci si mette o meno.

Rubbia e Zichichi sono fisici, non climatologi perciò hanno la stessa voce in capitolo che avrebbe un igienista dentale per curare una malattia polmonare. (A parte il fatto del rincoglionimento oggettivo per l'età dei suddetti...)

In ogni caso, se non te lo hanno detto, il 4% di CO2 in più è una enormità, ed è quello che fa cambiare il clima aggravandolo l’effetto serra. Leggiti gli ultimi rapporti dell’osservatorio sul clima e informati per bene di cosa si sta parlando quando si parla di gas serra.

Le specie che ho citato sono arrivate per gli interscambi commerciali (alcune) altre portate dai commercianti di animali, tipo la graziosa e devastante Trachemis Scripta, che ohibò guarda caso gli anni passati liberata in natura da cretini sprovveduti, quando diventava troppo grande, moriva d’inverno a causa del freddo, e adesso non più perché ci sono inverni mediamente più miti… chissà perché eh?

Se vuoi possiamo parlare anche della diffusione verso nord della tarentula mauritanica o della progressiva sparizione dell’Hottonia palustris per cambiamento climatico ma dubito che capiresti l’effettiva portata di questi eventi.

Il riscaldamento globale è un fatto acclarato, la responsabilità umana in proposito pure, se volete far finta di nulla e continuare a cullarvi nella vostra zona confort del cazzo fatelo pure, non sentirsi responsabili personalmente e collettivamente è una scelta, perlomeno cercate di non svilire col vostro qualunquismo quanto di buono, reale e positivo l’osservazione scientifica cerca (inutilmente vedo) di comunicarvi.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

https://guidelavoro.net/come-divent...mativo,scienze geologiche, agrarie e naturali.

*Come Diventare un Climatologo*
Il climatologo è l’esperto che studia l’evoluzione dei sistemi climatici locali, regionali e globali nel corso degli anni. Può applicare le sue conoscenze ad altri campi di studio, come l’ingegneria, l’architettura o l’agricoltura, oppure può dedicarsi alla ricerca, producendo modelli matematici di simulazione del clima futuro o ricostruendo quello del passato (paleoclimatologia, glaciologia). Il suo lavoro si svolge in parte sul campo per la rilevazione dei dati e in parte in laboratorio per l’elaborazione di modelli teorici.
Risulta essere una figura importante per l’aiuto che è in grado di fornire nelle politiche di prevenzione dei danni ambientali e per la sua capacità di suggerire tecniche di correlazione tra colture, sviluppo industriale e ambiente.
Le sue competenze professionali non vanno confuse con quelle del meteorologo, che invece studia il tempo atmosferico concentrandosi sul breve periodo (due o tre settimane). 
*Formazione*
Non esiste un iter formativo specifico per diventare climatologi. Tuttavia le competenze richieste suggeriscono un percorso universitario di tipo scientifico, con una buona preparazione in fisica, chimica, scienze geologiche, agrarie e naturali.
Si segnalano le classi di laurea
Scienze e tecnologie fisiche (L-30)
Scienze e tecnologie per l’ambiente e la natura (L-32)
corso di laurea in Scienze nautiche e aeronautiche – indirizzo Meteorologia e ocenografia, attivato presso l’Università degli Studi di Napoli;
corso di laurea in Fisica attivato presso le Facoltà di Scienze MFN – Matematiche Fisiche e Naturali. Può prevedere vari indirizzi specifici: atmosferico, geofisico e meteorologico.

Dopo aver conseguito la laurea triennale, occorre proseguire gli studi iscrivendosi a un corso di laurea magistrale in Fisica (LM17) oppure in Scienze geofisiche (LM79).
L’offerta formativa è piuttosto varia e le denominazioni dei corsi di laurea sono attribuite direttamente dalle università, per cui risulta difficile elencare tutti i corsi attivati dalle varie facoltà. È consigliabile, quindi, rivolgersi direttamente alle segreterie delle università per ottenere informazioni specifiche o visitare il sito del Ministero dell’Istruzione, dell’Università e della Ricerca. Per la ricerca del corso di laurea suggeriamo l’utilizzo del motore di ricerca: www.universitaly.it/index.php/cercacorsi/universita
Una volta terminato il percorso universitario, si possono approfondire le basi ottenute, frequentando un corso di specializzazione o un master post-laurea.
*Accesso alla professione*
La professione di climatologo non ha ancora ricevuto un riconoscimento giuridico. Pertanto, non esistono leggi nazionali di riferimento né albi ufficiali a cui iscriversi.
L’AGI – Associazione Geofisica Italiana è, attualmente, l’unica associazione in Italia ad aver istituito un Elenco di esperti certificati per la professione di meteorologo, climatologo e fisico dell’ambiente.
Questo professionista, in genere, lavora come dipendente di aziende che operano nel settore dell’industria e dell’agricoltura. Nello specifico può trovare impiego presso aziende che costruiscono strumenti meteorologici, che producono software per la gestione di reti di misura o che effettuano valutazioni e certificazioni ambientali.
Inoltre, è possibile trovare un’occupazione nel settore della ricerca presso istituti privati o enti pubblici.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando si parla di cambiamenti climatici non si parla di sensazioni personali, si parla di dati scientifici, di misurazioni esatte, di verifiche empiriche su periodi lunghi e di riscontri oggettivi. Non del golfino che ci si mette o meno.
> 
> Rubbia e Zichichi sono fisici, non climatologi perciò hanno la stessa voce in capitolo che avrebbe un igienista dentale per curare una malattia polmonare. (A parte il fatto del rincoglionimento oggettivo per l'età dei suddetti...)
> 
> ...


il problema è che troppi scienziati negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo si sono impegnati a fondo a demolire la credibilità della ricerca ed osservazione scientifiche.    andrebbe sostituita in toto una certa generazione, se vogliamo che le persone tornino a fidarsi


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

i cookies sono qualcosa di fenomenale (e anche di inquietante)

https://www.attivitasolare.com/la-t...LXCMFHvdk5w3uSuWZdGC2rjkly6mVt82brKR35UH8pErM


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma senti… d’inverno è cambiato il modo in cui si ripartisce il freddo, quando andavo a scuola la mattina alle 7.30 c’erano, mediamente -4 gradi, alle 14 stavamo a 0 gradi
> Ora alle 7.30 abbiamo comodi comodi -6/-8 gradi, arriviamo a minime di -10/-15 con naturalezza e le massime si aggirano intorno ai 3/4 gradi
> La mia prima papala l’ho comprata a novembre 2014, prima non avevo mai sentito il bisogno di optare la testa (a parte a Brunico per i mercatini di Natale che stavamo a -8 la sera alle 18), quindi se vai a guardare le medie, non sono molto cambiate, fa più freddo la notte e meno freddo il giorno


Poiché si parla di «sistemi complessi», potrebbe sembrare ovvio il fatto che la complessità sia una proprietà oggettiva e intrinseca di certi sistemi. In realtà, secondo i più eminenti teorici della complessità, *la cosiddetta complessità “di un sistema” non è tanto una proprietà di tale sistema, quanto piuttosto una proprietà della rappresentazione scientifica attualmente disponibile del sistema*, cioè del _modello_ del sistema, o più esattamente, poiché è sempre l’_osservatore_ del sistema a costruirne un modello,* una proprietà del sistema costituito da: (a) l’osservatore che costruisce il modello e (b) il modello stesso *(Le Moigne, von Foerster, Varela). Adottare questa prospettiva è un passo ardito, perché significa abbandonare l’_oggettivismo _della scienza classica, cioè la concezione dell’essere come insieme di oggetti manipolabili e misurabili, sottoposti al dominio teoretico e pratico del soggetto umano, e assumere un punto di vista _relazionale_ e _dialogico_ nei confronti dell’essere (Morin, Stengers, Bateson). Da questo nuovo punto di vista, per «sistema complesso» si deve intendere un «sistema _il cui modello_ attualmente disponibile, costruito dall’osservatore del sistema, _è complesso_». E’ evidente che la complessità, così intesa, acquista una dimensione prettamente _storica_: i modelli cambiano nel tempo e ciò che oggi è rappresentato come complesso può non esserlo domani, o viceversa. Ma come valutare la complessità di un modello? Il modello scientifico di un sistema è una _descrizione non ridondante_ del sistema in questione; e la complessità è la lunghezza di tale descrizione. In sintesi, si può definire la complessità di un sistema come la _lunghezza minima di una sua descrizione scientifica_, ovviamente eseguita da un osservatore umano (Gell-Mann).

Tutto questo per dire che, in particolare se si sta parlando di un sistema di cui si conosce pochissimo, in proporzione a ciò che manca alla conoscenza, semplificare non significa comprendere ma rendere superficiale.

E qui potremmo scrivere parecchio riguardo ai bias cui ci si appoggia per rendere inteliggibile ciò che intelliggibile non è.

Tradotto in modo semplicistico..."non vedo l'erba che cresce fino a quando non mi accorgo che è ora di tagliarla".


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poiché si parla di «sistemi complessi», potrebbe sembrare ovvio il fatto che la complessità sia una proprietà oggettiva e intrinseca di certi sistemi. In realtà, secondo i più eminenti teorici della complessità, *la cosiddetta complessità “di un sistema” non è tanto una proprietà di tale sistema, quanto piuttosto una proprietà della rappresentazione scientifica attualmente disponibile del sistema*, cioè del _modello_ del sistema, o più esattamente, poiché è sempre l’_osservatore_ del sistema a costruirne un modello,* una proprietà del sistema costituito da: (a) l’osservatore che costruisce il modello e (b) il modello stesso *(Le Moigne, von Foerster, Varela). Adottare questa prospettiva è un passo ardito, perché significa abbandonare l’_oggettivismo _della scienza classica, cioè la concezione dell’essere come insieme di oggetti manipolabili e misurabili, sottoposti al dominio teoretico e pratico del soggetto umano, e assumere un punto di vista _relazionale_ e _dialogico_ nei confronti dell’essere (Morin, Stengers, Bateson). Da questo nuovo punto di vista, per «sistema complesso» si deve intendere un «sistema _il cui modello_ attualmente disponibile, costruito dall’osservatore del sistema, _è complesso_». E’ evidente che la complessità, così intesa, acquista una dimensione prettamente _storica_: i modelli cambiano nel tempo e ciò che oggi è rappresentato come complesso può non esserlo domani, o viceversa. Ma come valutare la complessità di un modello? Il modello scientifico di un sistema è una _descrizione non ridondante_ del sistema in questione; e la complessità è la lunghezza di tale descrizione. In sintesi, si può definire la complessità di un sistema come la _lunghezza minima di una sua descrizione scientifica_, ovviamente eseguita da un osservatore umano (Gell-Mann).
> 
> Tutto questo per dire che, in particolare se si sta parlando di un sistema di cui si conosce pochissimo, in proporzione a ciò che manca alla conoscenza, semplificare non significa comprendere ma rendere superficiale.
> 
> ...


sì ho letto che sono stati fatti molti modelli sul clima ma poi, una volta applicati a ritroso, questi modelli non erano mai corretti, questo perchè evidentemente il clima non è qualcosa al quale si possa applicare un modello, non a caso le previsioni del tempo non sono mai sicure proprio perchè non c'è un modello valido
per quello che riguarda il "troppo tardi", come faceva notare appunto zichichi, quando parliamo di "tempo rimanente" parliamo di quello che fa comodo a noi, in pratica noi vorremmo fermare i cambiamenti della terra per mantenere il nostro comfort, ci sono state più ere glaciali nel mondo, ad esempio se si parla di  Younger Dryas  neanche sanno perchè si sia presentato (c'è chi parla di una pioggia di meteore che ha impattato poco sopra l'equatore e abbia causato questo raffreddamento), ma anche l'esplosione del vulcano santorini ha causato cambiamenti climatici, voler avere la presunzione prima di cambiare il clima e poi di pensare di poterlo "congelare" è tutta umana


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avevo capito che non lo usavi come giudizio di valore, è che penso tu sappia bene come di questi tempi scattino reazioni poco funzionali, perlomeno alla tematica.
> Si rischia di trovare piedi puntati dall'altra parte, e non serve a molto, se non a un "non fare niente", proprio di pensiero di partenza, per i piedi puntani dove si creano dinamiche di posizione. Poco funzionale.
> Comunque ti ringrazio della risposta
> 
> ...


Molto, molto onestamente, io non penso che si possa fare educazione in teoria.
Quindi, chi punta i piedi non li punta per una spiegazione più o meno funzionale, ma li punta per sua scelta di sopravvivenza. 
Puntare i piedi e assumere una posizione è una scelta. 
Per qualcuno, i deficienti per l'appunto, l'unica scelta possibile.

Chiedere ad un gatto di volare...oltre ad essere una richiesta impossibile è pure una perdita di tempo.

Quando ho ristrutturato casa, ho trovato un sacco di pareri, esperienze a mia disposizione per un confronto. Tutti esperti.
che va benissimo. Scambiare esperienze è utilissimo. (quando e se si sa distinguere la differenza fra l'esperienza soggettiva e ciò che è lo stato dell'arte dal punto di vista tecnico).

La progettazione dell'impianto VMC l'ho affidata ad un ingegnere, e non uno a caso.  



Io sono piuttosto convinta di un fatto semplice: fino a quando dopo la camminata torni a casa e trovi acqua fresca a basso prezzo, il problema non si pone.
Poi un giorno arrivi a casa e aprire quel rubinetto vale uno stipendio.


Ecco.
Quello è il momento della consapevolezza.

La correlazione fra crisi climatica e crisi sociale è imprescindibile.

E credo che già nei prossimi mesi qualcosina vedremo.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La progettazione dell'impianto VMC l'ho affidata ad un ingegnere, e non uno a caso.


hai fatto benissimo


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ho letto che sono stati fatti molti modelli sul clima ma poi, una volta applicati a ritroso, questi modelli non erano mai corretti, questo perchè evidentemente il clima non è qualcosa al quale si possa applicare un modello, non a caso le previsioni del tempo non sono mai sicure proprio perchè non c'è un modello valido
> per quello che riguarda il "troppo tardi", come faceva notare appunto zichichi, quando parliamo di "tempo rimanente" parliamo di quello che fa comodo a noi, in pratica noi vorremmo fermare i cambiamenti della terra per mantenere il nostro comfort, ci sono state più ere glaciali nel mondo, ad esempio se si parla di  Younger Dryas  neanche sanno perchè si sia presentato (c'è chi parla di una pioggia di meteore che ha impattato poco sopra l'equatore e abbia causato questo raffreddamento), ma anche l'esplosione del vulcano santorini ha causato cambiamenti climatici, voler avere la presunzione prima di cambiare il clima e poi di pensare di poterlo "congelare" è tutta umana


Non è questione di correttezza di un modello oppure no.
La questione della correttezza appartiene al paradigma del sistema deterministico e chi lo applica tendenzialmente è anacronistico e legato a letture da '900.

(purtroppo non vanno in pensione...e perfortuna...che pagare la pensione ad una parte di popolazione che intorno al 2050 sarà più della metà della popolazione del pianeta sarà una bella avventura).


E' una questione di cambio di passo nella lettura delle dinamiche di un sistema.

Un sistema è il risultato di più della somma delle sue singole parti.

E' tutto qui.

Anche la presunzione di cui parli deriva da una lettura deterministica.

Il punto è che la razza umana non è fuori dal sistema.
E' una parte. Che è interconnessa con le altre parti.

E come ogni parte, va ad impattare sul sistema tutto.

Un vecchio detto qui dice che se prendi un kg di merda e lo metti in un campo concima.
Se ne prendi un quintale e lo metti nello stesso campo, brucia tutto.

Siamo più di 8 miliardi. E da questo discende un certo fabbisogno di risorse, tanto per dirne una. (sorvolo sull'idea lineare di progresso etc etc).

L'estate del 2003, simile per innalzamento della temperatura, non ha una variabile macroscopica che è presente oggi.
Siamo un miliardo in più ad usare le stesse identiche risorse.

E questa è una variabile macroscopica...la valanga di variabili che discendono da questo manco mi metto ad elencarle.

In buona sostanza, quel batuffoloso coniglietto dolce e carino, è in grado di distruggere un ecosistema in brevissimo tempo. 



PS: senza nulla togliere...zichichi ha la minchia di 92 anni...adesso, poveretto pure lui...50 anni fa sarebbe morto e sepolto. Non è diretta la correlazione fra lunghezza di una vita e presenza cognitiva. Ed è fisiologico il deterioramento cerebrale...92 anni sono un secolo..per la terra un battito di ciglia, per un umano è una eternità...e c'è una bella differenza fra saggezza della vecchiaia e essere dentro al tempo in grado di esserci. (questa è un'altra novità storica...gerontocrazia)


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://guidelavoro.net/come-diventare-un-climatologo#:~:text=Non esiste un iter formativo,scienze geologiche, agrarie e naturali.
> 
> *Come Diventare un Climatologo*
> Il climatologo è l’esperto che studia l’evoluzione dei sistemi climatici locali, regionali e globali nel corso degli anni. Può applicare le sue conoscenze ad altri campi di studio, come l’ingegneria, l’architettura o l’agricoltura, oppure può dedicarsi alla ricerca, producendo modelli matematici di simulazione del clima futuro o ricostruendo quello del passato (paleoclimatologia, glaciologia). Il suo lavoro si svolge in parte sul campo per la rilevazione dei dati e in parte in laboratorio per l’elaborazione di modelli teorici.
> ...







__





						Sto caricando...
					





					ane4bf-datap1.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com
				




Questi esperti, non quelli della repubblica delle banane o le opinioni di un ex fisico rincoglionito di 93 anni.
In fondo all'articolo ci sono le credenziali.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo


Lo penso anche io!


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di correttezza di un modello oppure no.
> La questione della correttezza appartiene al paradigma del sistema deterministico e chi lo applica tendenzialmente è anacronistico e legato a letture da '900. (purtroppo non vanno in pensione...e perfortuna...che pagare la pensione ad una parte di popolazione che intorno al 2050 sarà più della metà della popolazione del pianeta sarà una bella avventura).
> 
> 
> ...


io in realtà ho detto una cosa diversa, l'attività antropica esiste e non ci sono dubbi, così come esiste l'inquinamento, questi due fattori possono incidere? forse, non lo sappiamo, nel passato ci sono stati cambiamenti climatici di portata enorme (tipo gli esempi che ti ho portato che non so se li hai letti), che hanno quasi spazzato via l'umanità, quando però l'attività antropica non era della portata moderna

poi hai parlato di risorse, ma per le rinnovabili si vanno a utilizzare molte risorse naturali, si vanno a stravolgere ecosistemi per produrle, questo non incide?   quello che viene spacciato per green siamo sicuri che lo sia? che risolva il problema o che invece ne crei un altro?

poi se il problema è che al mondo siamo troppi...


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io!


avendo tu il cappotto eviti muffe e condense, non lo fa praticamente nessuno, neanche te lo propongono


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

I cambiamenti climatici fanno parte della storia della Terra.
Il problema è quanto impattano sullo sviluppo attuale e se davvero lo abbiamo modificato e se lo possiamo modificare sensibilmente.
Il punto primo fondamentale è che siamo sempre convinti che il nostro modo di vivere sia quello giusto, l’apice della civiltà e del benessere (con mobili insufficienti a contenere cose che non usiamo, per dirne una) con il nostro stile di vita ecc
Il lockdown ci ha mostrato che senza gli aperitivi, i concerti, i viaggi (gli spostamenti per fare sesso con estranei) ne andava del nostro equilibrio. È singolare perché l’umanità è vissuta per migliaia di anni senza queste cose.
Ma percepiamo l’apocalisse imminente perché ce lo dicono. Ovviamente la esperienza individuale non ha senso anche perché si parla di un aumento di 2 gradi e la nostra memoria è labile e abbiamo dimenticato il 2003, figuriamoci se riusciamo a dominare cognitivamente dei dati che non cadono sotto i nostri sensi.
Forse dovremmo ricordare che la percezione della fine del mondo è sempre stata presente nella cultura umana. 
Da questo sono nate leggende e religioni.
Ricordiamo che i primi Cristiani vedevano la fine imminente? E i Testimoni di Geova fanno leva su “vedete i segni della fine dei tempi?”
Del resto la nostra vita è limitata. Cazzo, con tutti i progressi scientifici ci tocca morire!
Il secondo punto è che non solo culturalmente ci poniamo al centro di tutto, ma anche individualmente e, di conseguenza, ci sentiamo responsabili e la reazione psicologica può variare dalla assunzione di comportamenti “virtuosi”, l’azione politica o alla negazione di ciò che è fuori dal nostro controllo. In mezzo ci sono tutte le sfumature.
Come ci posizioniamo lo abbiamo vissuto l’altro ieri con la pandemia. C’è stato chi non usciva nemmeno sul balcone o se usciva poi faceva la doccia con i disinfettanti e, attraverso i social, abbiamo visto i pazzi furibondi che, pur abitando a Canicattì, erano furibondi per le passeggiate sul naviglio a Milano o chi negava proprio una epidemia mondiale.
Ora siamo stufi marci e vogliamo tornare a quello stile di vita (recentissimo, ma indispensabile) e più o meno tutti neghiamo che esista, non il virus, ma che sia effettivamente pericoloso. E poi se lo fosse, lo sarebbe per la nonna e, che cazzo, ho già vissuto troppo con delle limitazioni per sta vecchia, in fondo se è venuta la sua ora, muoia, mica siamo eterni, di qualcosa bisogna pur morire...e nel frattempo voglio vivereeeee. 
Riflettendo, credo che ognuno di noi sappia qual è il proprio atteggiamento.
Forse possiamo prendere una minima distanza da noi stessi e vedere qual è il meccanismo mentale che adotta la propria mente e cercare di “comportarsi bene” senza pensare di essere così rilevante 1/8.000.000.000.
La riflessione sul proprio stile di vita e sulle cose che sono davvero indispensabili è più difficile.
Io non so se l’invito a fare poche docce sia solo imbecille o se sia strumentale a raccogliere parte del consenso che garantisce il suo stile di vita ai politici, così come il filmatino giornaliero dell’influencer del suo animale domestico, in mancanza di bimbi biondi imbranati, capricciosi e arroganti (come tutti i bambini attuali, con genitori piagnoni) garantisce visualizzazioni e fatturato.
Però su, un po’ di consapevolezza!


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io in realtà ho detto una cosa diversa, l'attività antropica esiste e non ci sono dubbi, così come esiste l'inquinamento, questi due fattori possono incidere? forse, non lo sappiamo, nel passato ci sono stati cambiamenti climatici di portata enorme (tipo gli esempi che ti ho portato che non so se li hai letti), che hanno quasi spazzato via l'umanità, quando però l'attività antropica non era della portata moderna
> 
> poi hai parlato di risorse, ma per le rinnovabili si vanno a utilizzare molte risorse naturali, si vanno a stravolgere ecosistemi per produrle, questo non incide?   quello che viene spacciato per green siamo sicuri che lo sia? che risolva il problema o che invece ne crei un altro?
> 
> poi se il problema è che al mondo siamo troppi...


Ho letto, conoscevo e ti ringrazio per gli spunti.   

Ho parlato di risorse in relazione alla disponibilità delle risorse. 

La terra è un sistema chiuso. 

Per ridere, ma anche no, possiamo dire che stiamo bevendo la stessa acqua che bevevano i dinosauri. Lo stesso vale per l'aria.  

Non esiste IL problema. 
Questo è uno dei punti. 

Già entrare nella prospettiva che NON ABBIAMO uno o più problemi, ma SIAMO PARTE COMPONENTE il problema sarebbe un bel passo in avanti.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> avendo tu il cappotto eviti muffe e condense, non lo fa praticamente nessuno, neanche te lo propongono


Uno dei "problemi" delle case isolate è esattamente il ricircolo dell'aria.

Che è un po'uno degli stessi problemi che ha il pianeta


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che troppi scienziati negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo si sono impegnati a fondo a demolire la credibilità della ricerca ed osservazione scientifiche.    andrebbe sostituita in toto una certa generazione, se vogliamo che le persone tornino a fidarsi


Le persone non si fidano a priori preferiscono affidarsi alle teorie sugli alieni...


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho letto, conoscevo e ti ringrazio per gli spunti.
> 
> Ho parlato di risorse in relazione alla disponibilità delle risorse.
> 
> ...


per gli spunti: prego 

mia figlia guarda i video dell'ESA per bambini, c'è questo alieno: Paxy, che spiega le origini dell'universo e dei pianeti, in uno di questi video parla proprio del ciclo dell'acqua e proprio del fatto che usiamo la stessa acqua da milioni di anni
ed è singolare proprio questo, come è possibile che sia la stessa quantità di acqua e che ogni volta ci sia emergenza? l'acqua è sempre quella, se non piove e i fiumi sono in secca, quest'acqua dov'è? dove va? da qualche parte sarà, no?
adesso con la geoingegneria hanno anche detto che sono in grado di "inseminare" le nuvole per far piovere, e allora perchè la siccità? è voluta a questo punto, dobbiamo vivere in emergenza eterna? perchè dobbiamo sempre sentirci in colpa di qualcosa? perchè deve essere sempre colpa del povero cristo che si arrabatta dalla mattina alla sera? poi che ognuno debba avere rispetto del nostro pianeta è giusto e doveroso, ma davvero se fossimo tutti virtuosi cambierebbe qualcosa in maniera sostanziale?


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I cambiamenti climatici fanno parte della storia della Terra.
> Il problema è quanto impattano sullo sviluppo attuale e se davvero lo abbiamo modificato e se lo possiamo modificare sensibilmente.
> Il punto primo fondamentale è che siamo sempre convinti che il nostro modo di vivere sia quello giusto, l’apice della civiltà e del benessere (con mobili insufficienti a contenere cose che non usiamo, per dirne una) con il nostro stile di vita ecc
> Il lockdown ci ha mostrato che senza gli aperitivi, i concerti, i viaggi (gli spostamenti per fare sesso con estranei) ne andava del nostro equilibrio. È singolare perché l’umanità è vissuta per migliaia di anni senza queste cose.
> ...


Che centra la fine del mondo? E' questo secondo te il livello della discussione?
Si parla di problemi reali, non ipotetici, ai quali dare possibilmente delle risposte.
Poi se vogliamo fare finta di niente è un altro paio di maniche. Anche pensare che uno vale uno, e che l'opinione della comunità scientifica conti un cavolo eh. può andare bene... Si vive l stesso, forse anche meglio.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uno dei "problemi" delle case isolate è esattamente il ricircolo dell'aria.
> 
> Che è un po'uno degli stessi problemi che ha il pianeta


col 110 c'è stata una proliferazione di cappotti senza controllo, quasi tutti fatti male, specie con le finestre, abbiamo già visto che sigillare la casa crea muffa, le costruzioni tipo casa mia, piene di ponti termici, avranno sempre la muffa, specie dove sto io che d'inverno come abbiamo detto fa molto freddo e il ponte termico fa condensa
quei muri isolati mi hanno sempre inquietata, entrare non entra niente, ma non esce neanche niente, quei poveri muri sono destinati, senza un'adeguata ventilazione, a riempirsi di condensa e  se lo dici passi pure  per matta (sempre che abbiano capito uno cosa ha detto)
sempre che il cappotto non cada...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le persone non si fidano a priori preferiscono affidarsi alle teorie sugli alieni...


Sì c’è chi fa così. C’è chi, per placare l’ansia, ha bisogno della processione e chi si sente meglio a non usare il condizionatore. Ho un’amica fb che si sente a posto perché ha lasciato Milano e sta in montagna, per fare ciò ha fatto due traslochi in tre anni, svuotato case ecc e in inverno tiene la temperatura in casa sui 17 gradi. È una persona eccezionalmente intelligente, ma ha bisogno di stare al freddo per stare in pace.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

marmolada


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le persone non si fidano a priori preferiscono affidarsi alle teorie sugli alieni...


chiamansi libertà.   resta il fatto che per uno scienziato (udiu non solo per lui in verità) la credibilità è tutto.   quando l'hai persa, l'hai persa.  ed è meglio se ti rimpiazzano


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho letto, conoscevo e ti ringrazio per gli spunti.
> 
> Ho parlato di risorse in relazione alla disponibilità delle risorse.
> 
> ...


Attenta, passa l'idea che la stessa acqua su un ghiacciaio o nel mare sia la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Che centra la fine del mondo? E' questo secondo te il livello della discussione?
> Si parla di problemi reali, non ipotetici, ai quali dare possibilmente delle risposte.
> Poi se vogliamo fare finta di niente è un altro paio di maniche. Anche pensare che uno vale uno, e che l'opinione della comunità scientifica conti un cavolo eh. può andare bene... Si vive l stesso, forse anche meglio.


Ti pare che ho contestano i dati scientifici?
Ho parlato delle reazioni individuali.
Tu hai una reazione da uomo impegnato, altri no.
Ma ognuno reagisce come può con le proprie risorse psicologiche individuali e le proprie capacità cognitive, che poi sono la stessa cosa.
Culturalmente e quindi cognitivamente tutta l’umanità è in crescita. Questo mi sembra indubbio.
Questa è una buona cosa. 
Soprattutto viaggiando (io l’ho fatto molto poco) vediamo stili di vita diversi che da un lato ci stupiscono per la loro “arretratezza” da un altro ci sconvolgono per l’assoluta inconsapevolezza (dico come esempio) della possibilità di controllare l’inquinamento e l’impatto dei rifiuti. Tu cosa ci puoi fare? Niente. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu cosa ci puoi fare? Niente. Fattene una ragione.*


Che è un po il ragionamento del qualunquista che ti contesta quando fai un ragionamento politico.
Comunque non ho nessuna pretesa che quello che dico venga compreso in toto, figuriamoci (già @ipazia col ragionamento sul limiti lo ha capito).


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Che è un po il ragionamento del qualunquista che ti contesta quando fai un ragionamento politico.
> Comunque non ho nessuna pretesa che quello che dico venga compreso in toto, figuriamoci (già @ipazia col ragionamento sul limiti lo ha capito).


Perché pensi di poter influire oltre la tua minuscola impronta?
Io ho fatto una riflessione psicologica, non ho contestato analisi scientifiche.
E il pensiero dell’Apocalisse è da sempre un pensiero umano perché ci angoscia il pensiero della nostra morte.
Facciamo o non facciamo figli per questo e poi razionalizziamo .
Se mi dai della qualunquista stai guardando me e non te.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiamansi libertà.   resta il fatto che per uno scienziato (udiu non solo per lui in verità) la credibilità è tutto.   quando l'hai persa, l'hai persa.  ed è meglio se ti rimpiazzano


Smettere una buona volta di parlare di singoli scienziati e parlare di "comunità scientifica" potrebbe aiutare credo.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)




----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per gli spunti: prego
> 
> mia figlia guarda i video dell'ESA per bambini, c'è questo alieno: Paxy, che spiega le origini dell'universo e dei pianeti, in uno di questi video parla proprio del ciclo dell'acqua e proprio del fatto che usiamo la stessa acqua da milioni di anni
> ed* è singolare proprio questo, come è possibile che sia la stessa quantità di acqua e che ogni volta ci sia emergenza?* l'acqua è sempre quella, se non piove e i fiumi sono in secca, quest'acqua dov'è? dove va? da qualche parte sarà, no?
> adesso con la geoingegneria hanno anche detto che sono in grado di "inseminare" le nuvole per far piovere, e allora perchè la siccità? è voluta a questo punto, dobbiamo vivere in emergenza eterna? *perchè dobbiamo sempre sentirci in colpa di qualcosa*? perchè deve essere sempre colpa del povero cristo che si arrabatta dalla mattina alla sera? poi che ognuno debba avere rispetto del nostro pianeta è giusto e doveroso, ma davvero se fossimo tutti virtuosi cambierebbe qualcosa in maniera sostanziale?


Come mai citi la colpa?

mi colpisce questa cosa.

Quanto al resto.
Prova a ragionare cosa varia e cosa sta variando.

Io per esempio non lo trovo affatto singolare sai, il primo grassetto.
Anzi, mi sembra proprio l'aspetto più intuitivo a dirti la verità


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenta, passa l'idea che la stessa acqua su un ghiacciaio o nel mare sia la stessa cosa.


Vero...ma vedi bene che se passa questa idea, mancano proprio le basi per spostarsi anche soltanto di un mm.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi di poter influire oltre la tua minuscola impronta?
> Io ho fatto una riflessione psicologica, non ho contestato analisi scientifiche.
> E il pensiero dell’Apocalisse è da sempre un pensiero umano perché ci angoscia il pensiero della nostra morte.
> Facciamo o non facciamo figli per questo e poi razionalizzaziamo.
> Se mi dai della qualunquista stai guardando me e non te.


Io non ho dato a te della qualunquista, ho detto che il ragionamento è identico a quelli che ti dicono che andare a votare non serva perchè il tuo, di voto non fa la differenza. Che è legittimo eh, come ragionamento, ma ha una collocazione ideologica ben precisa.
La soluzione di qualsiasi problema parte da due presupposti: che il problema esista (la consapevolezza) e che ci sia la volontà di risolverlo.
Nel caso del problema (per esteso) ambientale siamo deficitari (gravemente e per nostra scelta) sia su l'una sia l'altra.
E non è che affidandoci al fatalismo facciamo qualche passetto avanti eh...tenendo anche presente, come ho già detto che la politica non ascolta i singoli, ma se i singoli sono tanti magari qualcosa lo fa.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> col 110 c'è stata una proliferazione di cappotti senza controllo, quasi tutti fatti male, specie con le finestre, abbiamo già visto che sigillare la casa crea muffa, le costruzioni tipo casa mia, piene di ponti termici, avranno sempre la muffa, specie dove sto io che d'inverno come abbiamo detto fa molto freddo e il ponte termico fa condensa
> quei muri isolati mi hanno sempre inquietata, entrare non entra niente, ma non esce neanche niente, quei poveri muri sono destinati, senza un'adeguata ventilazione, a riempirsi di condensa e  se lo dici passi pure  per matta (sempre che abbiano capito uno cosa ha detto)
> sempre che il cappotto non cada...


Non entro neanche nel discorso 110, che è meglio.
Sotto tutti i punti di vista. A partire da quello della pianificazione economica e passando dalla giungla normativa tirata insieme un tanto al kg...e adesso, tanto per cambiare, si ride.
Giusto per....chiacchierando qui e là con gente del settore, bancario e tecnico...saran tutti novelle cassandre quelli che conosco io eh...ma tutti avevano previsto il delirio che si sta puntualmente verificando.

A casa mia, dei miei genitori, il cappotto esterno è stato fatto all'incirca 30 anni fa. Quando nessuno neanche ne parlava.
Idem con patate per quanto riguarda il riscaldamento a pavimento.

Quando ancora si diceva che il riscaldamento a pavimento faceva male e ti scottavi i piedi 

Fra le varie racole della mia famiglia, devo dire che non mi sono mai scottata i piedi 

Non entro neanche nel discorso muri isolati. Per il semplice motivo che parlare di muri isolati senza parlare di un intervento sulla sostenibilità energetica complessiva di una casa non ha il minimo senso.


Anche una torta salata con le uova, se fatta alla cazzo dicane ti avvelena. E' tutto qui.


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai citi la colpa?
> 
> mi colpisce questa cosa.
> 
> ...


cito la colpa perchè quando mi si dice: non ti lavare, non fare il doppio shampoo dal parrucchiere, non annaffiare, ecc... fanno sempre in modo di far ricadere la colpa sul singolo, tipo le auto euro0 o euro1 
tra l'altro gente che faceva le revisioni ti diceva che le emissioni di auto vecchie non erano dissimili dalle catalitiche o dalle moderne diesel 

che il consumo di acqua sia aumentato è vero, ma questo perchè incide sulle piogge? questo volevo dire, si dice che c'è la siccità, quindi che non piove, non che di acqua se ne consumi di più, ma che ce ne sia di meno
quando abbiamo appena detto che l'acqua, sempre quella è 



ipazia ha detto:


> Non entro neanche nel discorso 110, che è meglio.
> Sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> A casa mia, dei miei genitori, il cappotto esterno è stato fatto all'incirca 30 anni fa. Quando nessuno neanche ne parlava.
> ...


ma hai perfettamente ragione, il 110 io l'ho sempre visto che una fregatura sotto tutti i punti di vista e come tale si è rivelato
fermo restando che per 8 anni sei passibile di controllo e lì sì che ci sarà da ridere
i miei ancora vanno di stufa a legna, anzi, si sono evoluti, hanno anche quella a pellet
il pannello radiante esiste da una vita comunque, mia mamma mi raccontava che prima di sposarsi (e si è sposata nel 1978), in campania c'erano palazzi nuovi con già il pannello radiante
ma, cambiando argomento, è come per i palazzi ammortizzati per i terremoti, esistono da tanto, quando vogliono li fanno, quando non vogliono non li fanno
però il problema è la cultura, quando questa manca hai voglia a sforzarti, io sto in una palazzina e non ho sbocchi, i miei hanno la casa singola, non vogliono sentir parlare neanche di pannello solare, figurati un fotovoltaico


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho dato a te della qualunquista, ho detto che il ragionamento è identico a quelli che ti dicono che andare a votare non serva perchè il tuo, di voto non fa la differenza. Che è legittimo eh, come ragionamento, ma ha una collocazione ideologica ben precisa.
> La soluzione di qualsiasi problema parte da due presupposti: che il problema esista (la consapevolezza) e che ci sia la volontà di risolverlo.
> Nel caso del problema (per esteso) ambientale siamo deficitari (gravemente e per nostra scelta) sia su l'una sia l'altra.
> E non è che affidandoci al fatalismo facciamo qualche passetto avanti eh...tenendo anche presente, come ho già detto che la politica non ascolta i singoli, ma se i singoli sono tanti magari qualcosa lo fa.


Io sono fatalista solo nei confronti di certi utenti del forum e certi sproloquianti nei bar.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Crisi del gas, quanti minuti  sotto la doccia? La Germania si divide
> 
> 
> Il ministro dell’Economia Robert Habeck, dei Verdi, consiglia docce brevi per ridurre il consumo di energia. La questione divide la politica e l’opinione pubblica
> ...


I miei vicini di sotto hanno appena montato una piscina gigantesca. 
Obiettivamente, il risparmio energetico avverrà giocoforza con le bollette in crescendo e non avrà niente di ecologico.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non metterti a fare polemiche con me sull'ambiente. Che sono stanco di gente che se ne sbatte il cazzo allegramente di quello che fa, consapevole di preparare un futuro di merda per i suoi figli.
> I pannelli fotovoltaici sono interamente riciclabili: Vetro, alluminio, silicio. Al costo di 142 euro al quintale. Informati.


Nella ditta di mia moglie li hanno messi.
I vantaggi sono inferiori a quanto dichiarato.
Non esistono soluzioni a basso costo.
Chi ha, soldi continuerà a vivere come prima, chi non ne ha... Beh,  l'acqua calda sarà solo una delle cose a cui dovrà rinunciare.
Tanto per dire, il mio settore si basa su un consumo di energia e acqua che neanche immaginate è dal mio settore dipendono altri.
Qui si rischia di andare tutti a casa, altro che invocazioni sui forum e sui social ai buoni comportamenti. Detto da, me che ero tesserato Verdi 20 anni fa e partecipavo alle assemblee col Monguzzi.
Il Pratesi sono 30 anni che dice le stesse stupidate.
Un cumulo di minchiate le responsabilità individuali,  ma se vi piace pensare che esista un'etica anche qui, fate pure.


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nella ditta di mia moglie li hanno messi.
> I vantaggi sono inferiori a quanto dichiarato.
> Non esistono soluzioni a basso costo.
> Chi ha, soldi continuerà a vivere come prima, chi non ne ha... Beh,  l'acqua calda sarà solo una delle cose a cui dovrà rinunciare.
> ...


in che senso cumulo di minchiate ?
Io li ho i pannelli e confermo non c'è sto super risparmio


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> in che senso cumulo di minchiate ?
> Io li ho i pannelli e confermo non c'è sto super risparmio


Infatti.
Diciamo che io lavoro per il mio stipendio e ogni ditta lavora per il fatturato.
Lo scopo è sempre e solo quello per ogni attività umana.
Se infilo in tutto questo meccanismo un'etica, ovvero cerco di guadagnare facendo leva sulla tua volontà di fare scelte giuste,  sto usando uno stratagemma per venderti un prodotto e nulla più.
La sostenibilità è uno stratagemma per come viene gestita.
Non agisce sul risparmio o sul contenimento del consumismo, ma sulla vendita di nuovi prodotti.
Tanto per dirne una,  il balletto delle caldaie, che sta producendo parecchi casini e altri ne introdurrà quando entrerà in vigore in futuro probabilmente il divieto di vendita anche delle attuali caldaie a condensazione.


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Diciamo che io lavoro per il mio stipendio e ogni ditta lavora per il fatturato.
> Lo scopo è sempre e solo quello per ogni attività umana.
> Se infilo in tutto questo meccanismo un'etica, ovvero cerco di guadagnare facendo leva sulla tua volontà di fare scelte giuste,  sto usando uno stratagemma per venderti un prodotto e nulla più.
> ...


 Lascia stare tema caldaie che ne ho messa una che dicono la Ferrari delle caldaie la odio ha avuto un guasto nesusno sapeva metterci mano sono in due qui a saperlo fare e chiedono cifre esorbitanti 
400 euro x la manuentzione 
Anche  la casa domotica  x carità bella ma ridatemi le tapparelle con la corda che qnd se ne rompeva una era semplice così massacro


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nella ditta di mia moglie li hanno messi.
> I vantaggi sono inferiori a quanto dichiarato.
> Non esistono soluzioni a basso costo.
> Chi ha, soldi continuerà a vivere come prima, chi non ne ha... Beh,  l'acqua calda sarà solo una delle cose a cui dovrà rinunciare.
> ...


Non venire a fare il saccente con me.
I pannelli io li ho da 12 anni (5.8 kw) e risparmio dai 250 alle 300 euro a bolletta.
Per te che guadagni milioni sarà poco, per me no.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Smettere una buona volta di parlare di singoli scienziati e parlare di "comunità scientifica" potrebbe aiutare credo.


la comunità scientifica è fatta dai singoli scienziati.   potrebbe aiutare sapere chi è effettivamente a libro paga delle case farmaceutiche.    ma solo per trasparenza, è sempre preferibile sapere con chi si ha a che fare.

Poi uno che lavora per Pfizer può essere uno scienziato valido.   e lavorare per una casa farmaceutica non è un reato.   quindi non vedo perchè uno deve tirarmi una supercazzola.  chè poi ottiene l'effetto contrario


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non venire a fare il saccente con me.
> I pannelli io li ho da 12 anni (5.8 kw) e risparmio dai 250 alle 300 euro a bolletta.
> Per te che guadagni milioni sarà poco, per me no.


Buon per te. Evidentemente sei nelle condizioni ideali per avere questo risparmio, su cifre comunque importanti.
Per il capannone di mia moglie non ci sono le condizioni, evidentemente,  quindi, come si dice, quel che vale per te non vale per tutti.
Come per ogni cosa. Comprendi questo?
Non guadagno milioni, proprio per questo sto attento a come li spendo.
E ovviamente abitando in condominio non posso fare scelte in autonomia.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la comunità scientifica è fatta dai singoli scienziati.   potrebbe aiutare sapere chi è effettivamente a libro paga delle case farmaceutiche.    ma solo per trasparenza, è sempre preferibile sapere con chi si ha a che fare.
> 
> Poi uno che lavora per Pfizer può essere uno scienziato valido.   e lavorare per una casa farmaceutica non è un reato.   quindi non vedo perchè uno deve tirarmi una supercazzola.  chè poi ottiene l'effetto contrario


Sai cos'è IPCC ?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la comunità scientifica è fatta dai singoli scienziati.   potrebbe aiutare sapere chi è effettivamente a libro paga delle case farmaceutiche.    ma solo per trasparenza, è sempre preferibile sapere con chi si ha a che fare.
> 
> Poi uno che lavora per Pfizer può essere uno scienziato valido.   e lavorare per una casa farmaceutica non è un reato.   quindi non vedo perchè uno deve tirarmi una supercazzola.  chè poi ottiene l'effetto contrario


Io non parlerei mai male dei prodotti della mia ditta pubblicamente. 
C'è davvero qualcuno che lo farebbe?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cos'è IPCC ?


sì.  quelli che anni addietro truccarono i dati per farli sembrare coerenti con le loro teorie.     da lavare con benzina ed asciugare col lanciafiamme


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io non parlerei mai male dei prodotti della mia ditta pubblicamente.
> C'è davvero qualcuno che lo farebbe?


per questo sarebbe serio sapere chi lavora per chi.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Buon per te. Evidentemente sei nelle condizioni ideali per avere questo risparmio, su cifre comunque importanti.
> Per il capannone di mia moglie non ci sono le condizioni, evidentemente,  quindi, come si dice, quel che vale per te non vale per tutti.
> Non guadagno milioni, proprio per questo sto attento a come li spendo.
> E ovviamente abitando in condominio non posso fare scelte in autonomia.


Ho volutamente tralasciato l'incentivo (per il quale incamero circa 3000 euro annui). Ero arrivato a pagare bollette di 420 euro a bimestre, dal momento che avevo tre pc funzionanti tutto il giorno. La prima dopo l'installazione fu 89 euro (lo ricordo ancora).
Ultima bolletta dopo i recenti aumenti 149 euro. Mio cognato 340...
Il tutto al netto del canone rai per il quale sì avrei qualcosa da ridire ma mi trattengo...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho volutamente tralasciato l'incentivo (per il quale incamero circa 3000 euro annui). Ero arrivato a pagare bollette di 420 euro a bimestre, dal momento che avevo tre pc funzionanti tutto il giorno. La prima dopo l'installazione fu 89 euro (lo ricordo ancora).
> Ultima bolletta dopo i recenti aumenti 149 euro. Mio cognato 340...
> Il tutto al netto del canone rai per il quale sì avrei qualcosa da ridire ma mi trattengo...


Non hai il consumo di un capannone industriale.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai il consumo di un capannone industriale.


Una parte cospicua dei tetti dei capannoni industriali qui vicino è stata affittata allo scopo.
E credo che ci possa esssere comunque un beneficio generalizzato anche per le utenze private, entrando nell' ottica.
Che il sole scaldi inutilmente le tegole, che aiuti a pagare la bollettta non credo che ci voglia un giudizio morale per stabilire cosa sia meglio...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Una parte cospicua dei tetti dei capannoni industriali qui vicino è stata affittata allo scopo.
> E credo che ci possa esssere comunque un beneficio generalizzato anche per le utenze private, entrando nell' ottica.
> Che il sole scaldi inutilmente le tegole, che aiuti a pagare la bollettta non credo che ci voglia un giudizio morale per stabilire cosa sia meglio...


Sì, è quello che pensavano per la ditta di mia moglie.
Sono stati tra i primi a metterli, ma tanto andava comunque cambiato il tetto in eternit e hanno provato. Che ti devo dire?
I racconti negli anni li ho sentiti, poi non mi metto qui a disquisire di una cosa che mi interessa relativamente.
Anche, se quegli incentivi li stiamo pagando tutti, mi sa, quindi il vantaggio altrui è a nostri debito.
PS in occasione della perizia per il 110% la ditta interessata per il nostro condominio ci ha sconsigliato i pannelli. Un'ora di spiegazioni in proposito che non riporto perché non ho le competenze per farlo.
Ripeto: come per tutte le cose il vantaggio è variabile caso per caso.
Se fossero così vantaggiosi non ci vorrebbero incentivi.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è quello che pensavano per la ditta di mia moglie.
> Sono stati tra i primi a metterli, ma tanto andava comunque cambiato il tetto in eternit e hanno provato. Che ti devo dire?
> I racconti negli anni li ho sentiti, poi non mi metto qui a disquisire di una cosa che mi interessa relativamente.
> Anche, se quegli incentivi li stiamo pagando tutti, mi sa, quindi il vantaggio altrui è a nostri debito.
> ...


Già, bisogna sempre giustamente sapere chi lavora per chi. (E per cosa).


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, bisogna sempre giustamente sapere chi lavora per chi. (E per cosa).


Sicuramente. 
Ma poiché agli incontri era presente anche qualcuno del condominio più competente di me in materia,  mi sono fidato di lui.


----------



## bettypage (5 Luglio 2022)

Quoto @omicron su tutto. 
Anche su quello che scriverà.


Sui pannelli fotovoltaici non si sa come saranno smaltiti, è un fatto. Le ecomafie intanto svolazzano come avvoltoi.




__





						Traffico illecito di rifiuti: in Italia affare da 20 miliardi - Il Sole 24 ORE
					






					amp24-ilsole24ore-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				












						Il problema con i pannelli solari è lo smaltimento
					

Bisogna riciclare i componenti dei pannelli solari e cercare di riusarli in modo da evitare lo sperpero delle risorse e tonnellate di rifiuti. I modelli produttivi vanno aggiornati in tal senso. Leggi




					www-internazionale-it.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Sul cappotto mi chiedo essendo un prodotto derivato da petrolio dov'è la sua sostenibilità? Come verrà smaltito?

110% prevedo a breve riforma del catasto e sarà un bel ridere sulle rendite di queste bellissime case tirate a nuovo.

Facciamo la guerra a Putin e importiamo gas dall' America che deve essere reso liquido, fargli attraversare l oceano e qui dobbiamo rigassificarlo. Costo ambientale?
ma noi siamo quelli dal lato giusto però facciamo entrare quel gran signore di erdogan tra noi buoni.

Io poi sarò gomblottista negazionista ma vedo parecchie contraddizioni e che Pasolini aveva ben spiegato che essendo una società basata sul consumo bisogna indurci lì. Allora dopo averci riempito la casa di tutto, ora buttiamo via tutto, e ricominciamo a vivere green.


Poi personalmente sono sempre stata attenta a come consumare per la mia salute e il mio portafoglio, e per educazione e quindi per l'ambiente. Mia nonna era già green 30 anni fa a quanto pare.


(Sono rimasta molto impressionata da il docufilm Antropocene, di cui consiglio la visione)

saluti


----------



## Foglia (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qui no.
> 
> Ti dico solo che anche solo lo scorso anno in questo periodo non avevo ancora tolto la trapuntina primaverile dal letto e la sera con G. ci bevevamo il tè caldo, all'aperto con la felpetta.
> Idem gli anni precedenti.
> ...


Praticamente lo faccio anche ora a Milano!


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quoto @omicron su tutto.
> Anche su quello che scriverà.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai postato un articolo che evidentemente non hai nemmeno letto, dal momento che dice che i pannelli fotovoltaici devono semplicemente essere riciclati bene, e che anzi, sono una risorsa, non che non si possono riciclare.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai postato un articolo che evidentemente non hai nemmeno letto, dal momento che dice che i pannelli fotovoltaici devono semplicemente essere riciclati bene, e che anzi, sono una risorsa, non che non si possono riciclare.


Si ma il 95% della tecnologia è made in Cina ... Sempre comunisti sono


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Praticamente lo faccio anche ora a Milano!


"...nessuna città mi avrà mai...




(sussurra ipazia a mezza voce )


Seriamente. 
Ho il netto e chiaro e imprescindibile bisogno di aprire la finestra e vedere vicine le montagne...sentire l'acqua che scorre e il vento che fa cantare le foglie...uscire e salire nel bosco...oppure stare seduta al pc tutto il giorno sapendo che fuori ci sono piante, prato, acqua, animali...

...l'altra mattina ho trovato una testa di gallina mezza sgagnata nel campo, il mio animo romantico mi ha fatto immaginare la volpe che mi ha pensata e passando la notte mi ha lasciato un dono...o forse la faina...qualche sera fa ho incontrato una civetta fra gli alberi, mi sono fermata e siamo rimaste qualche istante a fissarci. Non penso che sarei in pace senza tutto questo.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> "...nessuna città mi avrà mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' il mio identico pensare. 
E non è una affermazione di circostanza. Ad un certo punto della mia vita sarei potuto andare, dimenticare quello che descrivi, ho scelto di restare, come una esigenza interiore.
Ho le radici come un albero.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> "...nessuna città mi avrà mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sempre saputo


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia ...che sofferenza...
> 
> Qui da me sono atipiche queste temperature.
> Molto.
> ...


Se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare è negare la siccità.
'Mio cugino mi ha mandato una foto del Po a Torino'.
'Ci sono passata ieri in autostrade ed era come sempre'.

A fenomeni, mi viene spontaneo dire, sul Po ci vado ogni weekend da febbraio a novembre o quasi da 20 anni,  e quest'anno i nostri amici con la barca hanno fatto fatica a uscire per mesi.
Ma pure sul Ticino. Il nostro guado è in secca da mesi. È da marzo che questa situazione è palese ma la gente si sveglia adesso dicendo che in questo periodo è sempre stato così.
Ma certo,  ma questo periodo sta durando da mesi. È questo il problema. Che massa di gente inutile che alla domenica sa solo infilarsi in centri commerciali o ristoranti e poi disquisisce sui fiumi che non ha visto mai.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cito la colpa perchè quando mi si dice: non ti lavare, non fare il doppio shampoo dal parrucchiere, non annaffiare, ecc... fanno sempre in modo di far ricadere la colpa sul singolo, tipo le auto euro0 o euro1
> tra l'altro gente che faceva le revisioni ti diceva che le emissioni di auto vecchie non erano dissimili dalle catalitiche o dalle moderne diesel
> 
> che il consumo di acqua sia aumentato è vero, ma questo perchè incide sulle piogge? questo volevo dire, si dice che c'è la siccità, quindi che non piove, non che di acqua se ne consumi di più, ma che ce ne sia di meno
> ...


Mi incuriosisce molto la questione della colpa.
e mi incuriosisce molto perchè la colpa non è qualcosa che possa esser fatta sentire da qualcuno a qualcun altro.
Si sente colpa se si sente la colpa.

Di certo la colpa è funzionale a chi la sente per attivare risposte che lo facciano sentire appartenente a quel sistema. Che lo facciano sentire meritevole di esser parte di quel sistema.

E' un bel giochetto, una dinamica in cui tutti son protagonisti e ognuno ne esce con una rassicurazione e una certezza sul proprio merito (anche quando è un demerito)  


acqua e ancora acqua

Stando comunque sul...pelo dell'acqua 

Guarda, la questione dei controlli io mi auguro che continuino a farli per i prossimi 10 anni.
visti i furbacchioni che ci sono in giro.
Peccato che anche a questo livello si faccia ridere i polli.


concordo sul fatto che sia un problema culturale.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il mio identico pensare.
> E non è una affermazione di circostanza. Ad un certo punto della mia vita sarei potuto andare, dimenticare quello che descrivi, ho scelto di restare, come una esigenza interiore.
> Ho le radici come un albero.


Già. 

Io me ne ero andata. 
In città. 

E sono tornata. 
Credevo di non aver radici. 

Mi sbagliavo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare è negare la siccità.
> 'Mio cugino mi ha mandato una foto del Po a Torino'.
> 'Ci sono passata ieri in autostrade ed era come sempre'.
> 
> ...


Già. Concordo. 
Leggevo da qualche parte che la negazione è una delle difese più strutturate e diffuse.

Io sono cresciuta sul fiume.
L'ho visto cambiare nei miei pochi anni di permanenza sulla terra.

Vedo gli argini, i segni lasciati nei decenni...mio padre mi mostra come era il fiume quando era bambino lui.
Io non l'ho mai visto e mi sembrano racconti di un'altra dimensione.

L'accelerazione è impressionante.

L'accelerazione è un sintomo, e non una causa.

L'altra cosa che non vien considerata è che il ripristino alle impostazioni di fabbrica funziona (poco e male) sulle macchine, ma non in natura. 
Indietro non si torna. Ed in un sistema chiuso si va per accumulo. Quando il tempo di accumulo supera il tempo di smaltimento....basta entrare nella casa di un accumulatore seriale per farsi una idea di cosa accade


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce molto la questione della colpa.
> e mi incuriosisce molto perchè la colpa non è qualcosa che possa esser fatta sentire da qualcuno a qualcun altro.
> Si sente colpa se si sente la colpa.
> 
> ...


Premetto: io non mi sento in colpa
Mi fa incazzare che chi dovrebbe gestire le risorse non lo fa o lo fa male e scarica la colpa sul singolo
Lo scarica barile mi fa schifo 

I controlli a chi li fanno? Al committente
Committente che ha incaricato delle imprese, con dei tecnici, con degli operai, imprese che intascati i soldi sono sparite (e ribecca qualcuno se ci riesci)
E quando al controllo troveranno un pannello non conforme alla normativa (e lo trovano, sicuro che lo trovano) chi la prende in culo? 
ma in Italia funziona cosi, se nonsai fare qualcosa paghi qualcuno per farlo al posto tuo ma devi essere in grado di capire se sta lavorando bene
Scoppierà un bel casino


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre saputo


Mi sa che è sempre stato parecchio evidente...anche quando io non me ne accorgevo


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già. Concordo.
> Leggevo da qualche parte che la negazione è una delle difese più strutturate e diffuse.
> 
> Io sono cresciuta sul fiume.
> ...


C'è  da dire che se c'è una cosa capace di variare di ora in ora è il fiume. 
Non è mai uguale.
Noi mettiamo i bastoni la mattina in riva e ovviamente a sera valutiamo la differenza. Questo dà un'idea della tendenza del fiume. La portata la si osserva empiricamente guardando la corrente. 
Anche la qualità dell'acqua, la temperatura,  sono fattori decisivi per capire la situazione del fiume
Comunque il guado sul Ticino in secca, due anni fa non fu attraversabile per tutto l'inverno, poiché era in piena.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Premetto: io non mi sento in colpa
> Mi fa incazzare che chi dovrebbe gestire le risorse non lo fa o lo fa male e scarica la colpa sul singolo
> Lo scarica barile mi fa schifo


Eppure...sono proprio quei singoli che non chiedono conto - anche economico -  ma si prestano allo scaricabarile. 
Il discorso che faceva @spleen qualche post addietro. 



omicron ha detto:


> I controlli a chi li fanno? Al committente
> Committente che ha incaricato delle imprese, con dei tecnici, con degli operai, imprese che intascati i soldi sono sparite (e ribecca qualcuno se ci riesci)
> E quando al controllo troveranno un pannello non conforme alla normativa (e lo trovano, sicuro che lo trovano) chi la prende in culo?
> ma in Italia funziona cosi, se nonsai fare qualcosa paghi qualcuno per farlo al posto tuo ma devi essere in grado di capire se sta lavorando bene
> Scoppierà un bel casino


Io come committente sono stata un incubo. 
L'ade del territorio mi chiamava per nome. E pure quelli del centralino, da tanto che ho rotto i coglioni. 
E io ero sdrenata. 

Se appalti dei lavori hai la responsabilità di verificare i lavori che vengono fatti. 
E mica perchè così recita la legge. Ma perchè quei lavori sono per te. E quindi conviene innanzitutto a te che siano a regola d'arte. 
La regola d'arte ha un costo. Da sempre. 
E quel costo comprende anche affidarsi a tecnici degni di questo nome. 

Le imprese...non mi sono mai fidata delle imprese. 
Gli artigiani me li scelgo io. 
Uno a uno. 

Poi sono scelte. 
Ogni scelta ha il suo costo. 

Aggiungo...è storico, nel nostro paese, il magna magna. 
Ovviamente magna chi ha i denti. 
Gli altri vengono magnati. (specialmente quando pensavano di magnare). 

Ma si vede che la storia si dimentica in fretta.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che è sempre stato parecchio evidente...anche quando io non me ne accorgevo


agli occhi di chi sa vedere, è sempre stato cristallino


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> C'è  da dire che se c'è una cosa capace di variare di ora in ora è il fiume.
> Non è mai uguale.
> Noi mettiamo i bastoni la mattina in riva e ovviamente a sera valutiamo la differenza. Questo dà un'idea della tendenza del fiume. La portata la si osserva empiricamente guardando la corrente.
> Anche la qualità dell'acqua, la temperatura,  sono fattori decisivi per capire la situazione del fiume
> Comunque il guado sul Ticino in secca, due anni fa non fu attraversabile per tutto l'inverno, poiché era in piena.


Le variabili che governano un fiume sono molteplici. 
Non tutte di origine naturale. 

Le misurazioni hanno senso sul lungo periodo.
Ovviamente le misurazioni sul lungo periodo si basano sulle misurazioni puntuali. 

Si torna sempre alla complessità di un sistema che è data dalla complessità del modello etc etc...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le variabili che governano un fiume sono molteplici.
> Non tutte di origine naturale.
> 
> Le misurazioni hanno senso sul lungo periodo.
> ...


Sul breve periodo mi interessa solo per non vedere il lettino andare sott'acqua e per non perdere l'anguria a mollo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sul breve periodo mi interessa solo per non vedere il lettino andare sott'acqua e per non perdere l'anguria a mollo.




Non posso che concordare!! 


Anche se non ho mai usato il lettino...sono proprio grezza oh!


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> agli occhi di chi sa vedere, è sempre stato cristallino


vero


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure...sono proprio quei singoli che non chiedono conto - anche economico -  ma si prestano allo scaricabarile.
> Il discorso che faceva @spleen qualche post addietro.
> 
> 
> ...


Il singolo semmai chiede responsabilità a chi ce l’ha 
Perché adesso si passa da un’emergenza all’altra
Siamo passati dallo stare chiusi in casa al non lavarsi senza soluzione di continuità 
Intanto però non hanno sistemato nulla e non pensano di sistemare nulla

Magari i committenti fossero tutti come tr
Anche io cagavo il cazzo 
Gli altri vogliono solo poche rotture di palle
Poi si lamentano


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

https://www.webuildgroup.com/it/pro...oelettriche/impianto-dissalazione-jebel-ali-m

una roba così no eh? meglio razionare le docce e gli sciacquoni


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.webuildgroup.com/it/pro...oelettriche/impianto-dissalazione-jebel-ali-m
> 
> una roba così no eh? meglio razionare le docce e gli sciacquoni


Anche questa è una innovazione utile.




__





						Agricoltura conservativa - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questa è una innovazione utile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sicuramente ci sono coltivazioni, come il tabacco o il mais, che necessitano di acqua, ma gli ortaggi lo stesso, molti però hanno le serre per l'ortaggio e il goccia  a goccia ormai da anni


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuramente ci sono coltivazioni, come il tabacco o il mais, che necessitano di acqua, ma gli ortaggi lo stesso, molti però hanno le serre per l'ortaggio e il goccia  a goccia ormai da anni


Però anche goccia a goccia vi è evaporazione, con questo sistema no.
Poi io non ci capisco niente. Mi interessa in senso informativo. È già tanto che non riesca a far morire un potus.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche goccia vi è evaporazione, con questo sistema no.
> Poi io non ci capisco niente. Mi interessa in senso informativo. È già tanto che non riesca a far morire un potus.


ma l'evaporazione fa parte del ciclo dell'acqua, è normale, però specie negli ortaggi, viene messo un telo nero per non far crescere le erbacce e la goccia va diretta alla pianta, spreco minimo, qui lo usano - penso - da almeno 30 anni, proprio a causa della siccità estiva, per questo mi fa un po' sorridere chi parla di siccità adesso, come se fosse una novita, quando io ho sempre sentito parlare di questo problema d'estate


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma l'evaporazione fa parte del ciclo dell'acqua, è normale, però specie negli ortaggi, viene messo un telo nero per non far crescere le erbacce e la goccia va diretta alla pianta, spreco minimo, qui lo usano - penso - da almeno 30 anni, proprio a causa della siccità estiva, per questo mi fa un po' sorridere chi parla di siccità adesso, come se fosse una novita, quando io ho sempre sentito parlare di questo problema d'estate


Ma certo. Però è interessante questo sistema perché non impoverisce il terreno.
Come per ogni cosa, l’esperienza individuale è irrilevante, sia come metodo, sia nel tempo. A memoria d’uomo è una cosa ridicola perché corrisponde al massimo a settant’anni. È un tempo irrilevante nei fenomeni complessi.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo. Però è interessante questo sistema perché non impoverisce il terreno.
> Come per ogni cosa, l’esperienza individuale è irrilevante, sia come metodo, sia nel tempo. A memoria d’uomo è una cosa ridicola perché corrisponde al massimo a settant’anni. È un tempo irrilevante nei fenomeni complessi.


sicuro, mio babbo sostiene che quando era piccolo lui le estati fossero diverse, io le ricordo più o meno tutte così, magari a 70 anni parlerò come lui
sull'impoverimento del terreno... molte aziende agricole (non quelle a produzione industriale), che fanno agricoltura naturale utilizzano il vecchio concime organico, hanno rimesso in stalla le mucche e hanno scoperto (udite udite), che l'humus del terreno era molto migliorato rispetto al concime chimico    e avevano anche scoperto che le piante crescevano meglio, l'aratura in realtà, se fatta bene, sotterrando la parte superficiale del terreno, contribuisce a ridurre le erbe infestanti e a dare nutrimento alle nuove colture, se poi si vuole parlare di un risparmio di risorse è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuro, mio babbo sostiene che quando era piccolo lui le estati fossero diverse, io le ricordo più o meno tutte così, magari a 70 anni parlerò come lui
> sull'impoverimento del terreno... molte aziende agricole (non quelle a produzione industriale), che fanno agricoltura naturale utilizzano il vecchio concime organico, hanno rimesso in stalla le mucche e hanno scoperto (udite udite), che l'humus del terreno era molto migliorato rispetto al concime chimico    e avevano anche scoperto che le piante crescevano meglio, l'aratura in realtà, se fatta bene, sotterrando la parte superficiale del terreno, contribuisce a ridurre le erbe infestanti e a dare nutrimento alle nuove colture, se poi si vuole parlare di un risparmio di risorse è un altro discorso


Diciamo anche che quelli più tradizionali in agricoltura sono metodi che risalgono al monachesimo, dalle marcite nel nord Italia, alla rotazione delle colture. Certamente funzionano. Però se vengono trovati altri sistemi, non ho conoscenze che mi permettano di contrastare.









						La rivoluzione agricola benedettina nell'alto medioevo
					

Scopri come i monaci furono i fautori del rilancio agricolo dell'Europa medievale Il monastero di Siloe è ancora oggi un esempio di queste comunità agricole




					blog.bottegadelmonastero.it
				












						Rotazione delle colture - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che quelli più tradizionali in agricoltura sono metodi che risalgono al monachesimo, dalle marcite nel nord Italia, alla rotazione delle colture. Certamente funzionano. Però se vengono trovati altri sistemi, non ho conoscenze che mi permettano di contrastare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la rotazione delle colture la studiavo alle elementari più di 30 anni fa, non hanno inventato niente, però se il progresso non ha portato miglioramenti, forse nel passato non sbagliavano, poi ovvio che non ho fatto studi specifici ma sono circondata da aziende agricole (il mio titolare ha anche un'azienda agricola) e per lavoro di cose ne vedo e ne sento, adesso grazie ai mezzi meccanici tante lavorazioni sono più veloci, per lavorare il terreno, seminare, battere, ecc...), alcune cose però hanno il loro tempo e questo va rispettato 
il discorso dell'aratura non lo dico io cmq, ma uno dei responsabili della produzione di una grande azienda che addirittura controlla che la zolla sia più alta di 40cm


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la rotazione delle colture la studiavo alle elementari più di 30 anni fa, non hanno inventato niente, però se il progresso non ha portato miglioramenti, forse nel passato non sbagliavano, poi ovvio che non ho fatto studi specifici ma sono circondata da aziende agricole (il mio titolare ha anche un'azienda agricola) e per lavoro di cose ne vedo e ne sento, adesso grazie ai mezzi meccanici tante lavorazioni sono più veloci, per lavorare il terreno, seminare, battere, ecc...), alcune cose però hanno il loro tempo e questo va rispettato
> il discorso dell'aratura non lo dico io cmq, ma uno dei responsabili della produzione di una grande azienda che addirittura controlla che la zolla sia più alta di 40cm


Certo che la rotazione delle colture non è una novità, visto che è stata diffusa dal monachesimo e perfezionata con la diffusione dell’allevamento. Sappiamo anche che la recinzione dei campi in Inghilterra ha favorito la prima rivoluzione industriale.
Poi ovviamente dipende dalla zona e dal tipo delle colture anche oggi.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.webuildgroup.com/it/pro...oelettriche/impianto-dissalazione-jebel-ali-m
> 
> una roba così no eh? meglio razionare le docce e gli sciacquoni


Eh si, belli i dissalatori, potrebbero risolvere non pochi problemi.

Ma con che energia (visto che ne richiedono molta) li facciamo funzionare? Quelli esistenti guarda caso sono per la maggioranza localizzati in medio oriente, dove petrolio e energia nucleare(Israele) non mancano di certo.

E noi con cosa li facciamo andare? Con l’energia delle centrali nucleari che non abbiamo? Con le centrali a gas che fra poco, di questo passo ci sarà razionato?

Idea, riapriamo e facciamo nuove centrali a carbone, che costa poco. Così aumentiamo l’effetto serra, che aumenta la crisi idrica, che richiede più acqua dissalata in una bella spirale verso la catastrofe.

E la salamoia che producono? E i fanghi che producono? Pure quelli avranno bisogno di essere trattati, lavorati, riciclati.

E le piantiamo vicine alle città costiere dove sarebbe più logico averle? E usiamo l’acqua marina inquinata dagli scarichi delle medesime città?

E mettere in funzione una serie di dissalatori quanto tempo comporta? Tre anni? Dieci? E nel frattempo?

Ma non sarebbe il caso, visto che l’Italia è un paese pieno di rilievi fare degli invasi? Mica tipo Vaiont, beninteso, dove si possono fare, che magari i posti ci sono e che da noi, a differenza del medio oriente, le piogge prima o dopo arrivano fin troppo copiose? (Così magari coi medesimi invasi riusciamo a proteggere un poco questo disgraziato paese anche dalle bombe d’acqua?).

La questione ambientale è una questione complessa, dove non esistono soluzioni mirabilanti e risolutive alla portata di un click su internet. Per avere soluzioni di un sistema complesso servono competenze specifiche, studi di anni. Quando  @ipazia parla di sistemi complessi, di questo parla.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh si, belli i dissalatori, potrebbero risolvere non pochi problemi.
> 
> Ma con che energia (visto che ne richiedono molta) li facciamo funzionare? Quelli esistenti guarda caso sono per la maggioranza localizzati in medio oriente, dove petrolio e energia nucleare(Israele) non mancano di certo.
> 
> E noi con cosa li facciamo andare? Con l’energia delle centrali nucleari che non abbiamo? Con le centrali a gas che fra poco, di questo passo ci sarà razionato?


E pensare di utilizzare il moto delle onde come motore dell'energia elettrica per alimentare i dissalatori? 
Eh troppo semplice. Tant'è che di soluzioni simili non ne vogliono sapere. 
Peccato che le società che riescono a trasformare in energia elettrica da fonti tipo acqua ce ne siano...e vengano prontamente acquisite da certuni colossi che non mettono (giustamente) a disposizione di chiunque l'energia, ma la vendono.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh si, belli i dissalatori, potrebbero risolvere non pochi problemi.
> 
> Ma con che energia (visto che ne richiedono molta) li facciamo funzionare? Quelli esistenti guarda caso sono per la maggioranza localizzati in medio oriente, dove petrolio e energia nucleare(Israele) non mancano di certo.
> 
> ...


l'impianto di depurazione delle acque reflue in uso nella striscia di Gaza è stato prodotto, trasferito, montato ed inizialmente gestito dalla Termomeccanica di Spezia.  ne conosco uno che è stato parecchio tempo a Gaza a spiegare a sti qui come funzionava la defangatrice.

la Marina militare USA finanzia 3 diversi progetti di ricerca per l'utilizzo delle rinnovabili nel processo di potabilizzazione per gli usi irrigui e sanitari dell'acqua di mare.  una alla Rochestwr University, una al MIT ed una in California non ricordo dove, forse quella di Sheldon Cooper.
Magari se Draghi tra un inchino e l'altro allo scoreggione provasse a chiedere conto di ste idee, ne azzeccherebbe finalmente una.

per quanto riguarda l'individuazione dei siti, direi che Oristano, Trapani, Ortona, Ravenna, Trieste, Imperia, Marina di Carrara, Gaeta e Vibo Valentia possano andare. bene.    se poi a qualcuno non andasse bene, che si proceda col napalm, perdindibacco.

questo per ribadire che le cose, se si vogliono fare, si fanno.  anche gli invasi.   quello che conta davvero è la scorta di napalm e fosforo bianco


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E pensare di utilizzare il moto delle onde come motore dell'energia elettrica per alimentare i dissalatori?
> Eh troppo semplice. Tant'è che di soluzioni simili non ne vogliono sapere.
> Peccato che le società che riescono a trasformare in energia elettrica da fonti tipo acqua ce ne siano...e vengano prontamente acquisite da certuni colossi che non mettono (giustamente) a disposizione di chiunque l'energia, ma la vendono.


Certo, e infatti io non sono aprioristicamente contro i dissalatori. Dico che si fanno dove convene farli, qui da noi no, e non perchè non si vuole sfruttare il moto delle onde ma perchè da noi è immensamente più economico fare delle dighe.
Per chi ci capisce qualcosa.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo per ribadire che le cose, se si vogliono fare, si fanno.  *anche gli invasi.*   quello che conta davvero è la scorta di napalm e fosforo bianco


Il problema è sempre di convenienza.
Chi paga cosa.
Hai una vaga idea di cosa costi un litro di acqua dissalata in confronto di una di un invaso?
I dissalatori si fanno o dove non piove o dove si è talmente distanti dalle montagne che costi uno sproposito creare un bacino.
O dove l'energia ti costa un cazzo - Emirati Arabi.


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre di convenienza.
> Chi paga cosa.
> Hai una vaga idea di cosa costi un litro di acqua dissalata in confronto di una di un invaso?
> I dissalatori si fanno o dove non piove o dove si è talmente distanti dalle montagne che costi uno sproposito creare un bacino.
> O dove l'energia ti costa un cazzo - Emirati Arabi.


Bravo ,ne discutevo con un amico che portava esempi ,ma io gli ho detto quello che ho sentito in TV stamattina che bisogna imbrigliare o cercare di catturare con bacini l'acqua piovana


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre di convenienza.
> Chi paga cosa.
> Hai una vaga idea di cosa costi un litro di acqua dissalata in confronto di una di un invaso?
> I dissalatori si fanno o dove non piove o dove si è talmente distanti dalle montagne che costi uno sproposito creare un bacino.
> O dove l'energia ti costa un cazzo - Emirati Arabi.


In Sardegna dimmi dove faresti un invaso.    sono persuaso anch'io che nelle regioni dell'arco alpino avrebbe più senso un invaso.  infatti il mio era un discorso generale per ribadire che le soluzioni esistono, se le si vogliono perseguire.   fermo restando che la priorità sarebbe riparare le perdite delle condotte.  già così recuperi secco un 40% senza spendere poi eccessivamente.  e scusami se ti pare poco.

 il motivo o uno dei motivi principali del perchè in Italia l'energia costi una follia lo sappiamo.    ed anche per questo suggerivo di fare scorta di napalm


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> In Sardegna dimmi dove faresti un invaso.    sono persuaso anch'io che nelle regioni dell'arco alpino avrebbe più senso un invaso.  infatti il mio era un discorso generale per ribadire che le soluzioni esistono, se le si vogliono perseguire.   fermo restando che la priorità sarebbe riparare le perdite delle condotte.  già così recuperi secco un 40% senza spendere poi eccessivamente.  e scusami se ti pare poco.
> 
> il motivo o uno dei motivi principali del perchè in Italia l'energia costi una follia lo sappiamo.    ed anche per questo suggerivo di fare scorta di napalm


Siamo passati da tutta Italia alla Sardegna vedo, informati bene che conviene fare gli invasi anche lì, dal momento che quando piove piove sul serio e come ho già detto, potrebbe essere anche una occasione per sitemare idrogeologicamente il territorio.





Sul riparare gli acquedotti con me sfondi una porta aperta. L'efficentamento è la prima delle cose da fare, sempre.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Siamo passati da tutta Italia alla Sardegna vedo, informati bene che conviene fare gli invasi anche lì, dal momento che quando piove piove sul serio e come ho già detto, potrebbe essere anche una occasione per sitemare idrogeologicamente il territorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se avessi letto bene bene un paio di post fa, ho elencato una serie di località di mare quasi tutte lontane da aree montane.   quello della Sardegna era un singolo esempio per dire che coi fiumi che ci sono in sardegna e con la pioggia che (non) viene, non è la prima opzione da valutare, l'invaso.  altrove ovvio che sì.    si tratta di diversificare le fonti basandosi appunto sulle opportunità date dal territorio.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se avessi letto bene* bene un paio di post fa, ho elencato una serie di località di mare quasi tutte lontane da aree montane.   quello della Sardegna era un singolo esempio per dire che coi fiumi che ci sono in sardegna e con la pioggia che (non) viene, non è la prima opzione da valutare, l'invaso.  altrove ovvio che sì.    si tratta di diversificare le fonti basandosi appunto sulle opportunità date dal territorio.


L'ho letto il nome delle località, per portare l'acqua ci sono anche gli acquedotti.
Li costruivano già i romani.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho letto il nome delle località, per portare l'acqua ci sono anche gli acquedotti.
> Li costruivano già i romani.


averceli, i Romani


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> averceli, i Romani


Eh magari!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il singolo semmai chiede responsabilità a chi ce l’ha
> Perché adesso si passa da un’emergenza all’altra
> Siamo passati dallo stare chiusi in casa al non lavarsi senza soluzione di continuità
> Intanto però non hanno sistemato nulla e non pensano di sistemare nulla
> ...



Se il singolo funziona come la media dei committenti che descrivi (e parecchio bene), e direi che è proprio così, allora la lamentela è l'opzione principe per deresponsabilizzarsi.

Lamentandosi per il fatto che gli altri non si prendono la responsabilità.

Le emergenze diventano emergenze poichè in determinati frangenti emergono falle che non erano state definite emergenziali e che con accrocchi vari e diffusi venivano tamponate.

Si finisce in emergenza per il semplice motivo che la pezza non copre più il buco.
E questo non significa che prima il buco non ci fosse.

Significa che il buco era già bello che presente, che invece di metterci mano lo si è coperto e - ovviamente - ad un minimo cambio di variabile salta tutto per aria.

Il sistema sanitario si è semplicemente rivelato per quello che già era. Lo stress ha solo reso evidenti e insostenibili i malfunzionamenti pre esistenti.

Lo stesso vale per lo stare a casa.

Nella ditta di G. non sono stati a casa 1 giorno 1.
MA.

A marzo 2020 avevano riarredato uffici e spazi di produzione con le informazioni a disposizione in quel momento.
E hanno continuato per tutto il tempo ad implementare l'adattamento alla nuova situazione, anche sanitaria, ma non solo.

La manfrina del "tutto torna normale", per loro fortuna, non è mai rientrata nel loro vocabolario.
E mica perchè sono tanto buoni e bravi.

Hanno fatto utili che gli permetterebbero di vivere loro e le seguenti tre generazioni in questi anni e per quelli a venire.
Tenendo conto del fatto che un ampio 80% di fatturato viene sistematicamente reinvestito da quando esistono.

E questi mica sono una multinazionale bla bla bla....60 anni fa erano in un garage ad iniziare.

Nel frattempo hanno attivato un laboratorio interno per tamponi, dipendenti e famiglie dei dipendenti.
E attivato ulteriori canali per l'accesso alle strutture sanitarie ampliando le convenzioni.
Si sono quindi presi cura del welfare interno all'azienda.
E hanno in questi ultimi periodi erogato bonus e aumenti ad ogni singolo dipendente per attualizzare gli stipendi.

Per dire.

Perchè hanno potuto farlo?
Perchè erano già pronti. E non solo in termini economici, strumentali e organizzativi.
Ma soprattutto in termini culturali.

Sostenibilità è una parola che racchiude un significato ben più ampio della "semplice" sostenibilità ambientale.
In particolare se si sta parlando di aziende.

La sostenibilità del sistema sanitario, delle aziende (pensa soltanto al welfare interno), dell'efficienza abitativa e dei piani di costruzione sui territori , e via discorrendo sono in agenda da decenni.

Bellamente ignorati ad ogni livello.

Detto questo...se ti lamenti e non vuoi rotture di coglioni - ossia assunzione diretta della propria parte di responsabilità che fra l'altro coincide con un proprio utile (e questo rende bene l'idea del perchè un deficiente non può esser chiamato che deficiente) - allora paghi e non rompi i coglioni.

Da me si dice...mal che sa vol nol dol. (mal che si vuole, non duole).


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se il singolo funziona come la media dei committenti che descrivi (e parecchio bene), e direi che è proprio così, allora la lamentela è l'opzione principe per deresponsabilizzarsi.
> 
> Lamentandosi per il fatto che gli altri non si prendono la responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Giusto due esempi di reponsabilità diretta facilmente comprensibili...








						L’inquinamento diffuso e incontrollato dei mozziconi di sigarette. l'inefficacia della normativa italiana e la doppia normativa europea - RGA Online
					

di Urbano Barelli L’inquinamento da mozziconi dei prodotti da fumo. I mozziconi di sigaretta che vengono gettati a terra, buttati fuori dai finestrini delle auto e abbandonati sulle spiagge con leggerezza hanno effetti devastanti sui mari e sul suolo e probabilmente inquinano più della plastica...



					rgaonline.it
				











						Tevere, un successo la barriera anti plastica: in un mese raccolti 460 chili di rifiuti
					

Si avvia a conclusione la sperimentazione della diga che impedisce ai rifiuti del Tevere di raggiungere il mare. Avenali: “Stiamo valutando se spostarla al centro ed in futuro anche sull’Aniene”




					www.romatoday.it
				



Poi è chiaro che il Tevere non è il Gange, ma se nel 2022 in Italia siamo messi ancora con gente che lo considera una pattumiera, che cazzo vuoi sperare nel futuro?
E qui siamo a cosette semplici semplici, e parlare di responsabilità diretta in quanto a pressione per scelte di competenza, roba lunare...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Giusto due esempi di reponsabilità diretta facilmente comprensibili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E si torna comunque alla mentalità.

Da una parte il lamento...ehh...ma questo inquina, quest'altro sembra rinnovare e invece eh! che fine fa??? E chi ci guadagna eh? eh?

Che è la mentalità dell'immobilismo.
Del non fare. Del non sperimentare.
Del non creare punti di ripristino da cui ripartire per riprovare una volta incontrato il problema.

Che è in effetti assolutamente rassicuratoria.
Permette di conservare il proprio piccolo spazio e la propria piccola comfort zone ideale. (singola, da cui osservare il collettivo).

(che poi arriva la bolletta, la stangata, la multa e via...ostie madonne e orazioni. E la lamentela. Come un rito liturgico.
E soprattutto il rifiuto.





Dall'altra invece roba del genere...una mentalità sperimentale e realmente innovativa.
Anche per ciò che fa ma soprattutto per la prospettiva da cui muove. 

https://www.rinnovabili.it/economia-circolare/riciclo/capannori-mozziconi-di-sigaretta/

https://www.re-cig.it/

https://www.wired.it/lifestyle/sostenibilita/2020/04/25/gas-pulito-dalle-cicche-di-sigaretta/

Andrà bene? Andrà male?

Importa relativamente.
Il punto è sperimentare. Creare punti di ripristino da cui ripartire incontrato il problema, l'errore.
E fare.

Per esempio...

https://nordesteconomia.gelocal.it/...zi-di-vecchi-elettrodomestici-e-pc-1.41126616


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da una parte il lamento...ehh...*ma questo inquina, quest'altro sembra rinnovare e invece eh! che fine fa??? E chi ci guadagna eh? eh?*
> Che è la mentalità dell'immobilismo.
> *(che poi arriva la bolletta, la stangata, la multa e via...ostie madonne e orazioni. E la lamentela. Come un rito liturgico.
> E soprattutto il rifiuto.*
> https://nrdesteconomia.gelocal.it/imprese/2022/01/14/news/la-miniera-d-oro-del-second-life-02saving-fa-affari-smontando-e-rivendendo-pezzi-di-vecchi-elettrodomestici-e-pc-1.41126616


Sottoscrivo in pieno quanto hai scritto.

Il primo neretto poi si sa che è il solito discorso del cavolo, da bar, per gente che rifiuta persino di informarsi.
Il secondo neretto io lo definisco il trampolino per il trappolone. Le menti semplici credono a quelli che promettono la luna, la soluzione del problema, rapida efficace e immediata. Come se si alzasse uno la mattina, per stupire tutti con l'uovo di Colombo (che non esiste). (Ovviamente banalizzando la competenza di chi di chi ha fatto i capelli bianchi studiando i succitati problemi).
E da deficenti (nell'accezione che hai ben spiegato) crederci, ma è così, la testa della maggioranza funziona in questo modo.

Il link che hai postato è significativo, è da mo che si è capito che i rifiuti sono risorse solo se c'è un minimo impegno per differenziarli, nel consorzio che serve anche me siamo arrivati a punte del 85%. Me li vengono a prendere a casa, lunico impegno, ridicolo per tempo che si perde, è metterli nel contenitore giusto.
A Roma ci sono i cinghiali per le strade e i cassonetti (ancora stanno coi cassonetti!!!) pieni.
L'ultima volta che ci sono stato, vicino al capolinea di Laurentina c'era un intero mobile di cucina, smenbrato e buttato lì, vicino a cassonetti pieni di umido e di plastica, indistintamente.
E sti qua si lamentano dei cinghiali. 
Come fai a lamentarti se non riesci a differenziare e smaltire in modo efficente, un po' moderno, la schifezza che butti per strada? Invece dei cinghiali lamentati dei deficenti che ti hanno governato e che ti governano che non hanno messo in piedi in anni e anni che c'è sto problema una cavolo di soluzione attuabile come in quasi tutte le città d' Europa!
Niente raccolta differenziata, niente inceneritore (che sia mai che si chieda ai cittadini un minimo di impegno per differenziare la loro merda o ai dipendenti dell'azienda dei rifiuti di fare quello per cui sono pagati).
Però è figo no, lamentarsi che lo Stato (entità astratta che poi sei anche tu, generico cretino) non fa niente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

i cinghiali cominciano a scorrazzare anche qui


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i cinghiali cominciano a scorrazzare anche qui


Falli in umido!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

mi ispirano di più come salami


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2022)

In Maremma li cucinano bene . L'importante è togliere i pallettoni


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2022)

E per la crisi idrica ESA insegna


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi ispirano di più come salami


Perché non li hai mai mangiati in umido in bianco


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

proverò


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> proverò


Con le olive e i capperi
Buono


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

https://www.ilsussidiario.net/news/...-a-cicli-naturali-greta-thunberg/2370203/amp/

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco_Prodi

https://www.ilfoglio.it/gli-eventi-...a-oggi-e-la-sobrieta-energetica--4098428/amp/


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2022)

Si, adesso pure diamo credito al mortadella 2, la vendetta.
Alè
Un surriscaldamento globale da 1 a 8 gradi, facciamo 3, no facciamo 2, una inezia, un tanto al chilo, quando anche presumibilmente  un solo grado è pericoloso per noi e per l'ambiente....









						Luca Mercalli: "Chi nega il cambiamento climatico ha paura di assumersi la responsabilità"
					

Il climatologo Luca Mercalli a In Onda




					www.la7.it
				




Ed ecco qua. Un po di dati concreti, di misurazioni e di diagrammi. Non sterili chiacchere.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per questo mi fa un po' sorridere chi parla di siccità adesso, come se fosse una novita, quando io ho sempre sentito parlare di questo problema d'estate


Se hai voglia, anche se sono datati, visto che ormai sono passati una ventina d'anni, vai a vederti i documentari di Yann Arthus-Bertrand "La Terra vista dal Cielo". Le considerazioni che lui tenta di trasmettere sono da vedere a livello di pianeta.


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Siamo passati da tutta Italia alla Sardegna vedo, informati bene che conviene fare gli invasi anche lì, dal momento che quando piove piove sul serio e come ho già detto, potrebbe essere anche una occasione per sitemare idrogeologicamente il territorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ho visitato qualcuno  , qui si parla di invasi per contenere  acque piovane  , stamattina ho visto foto  di due invasi fatti per contenere l'acqua per produrre neve ai piedi del pordoi,  già si sprecano critiche perchè si creano  ferite nelle foreste  ed è una piccola cosa  se la fai  o pensi di fare  dei bacini grandi sai quanti sarebbero contrari a prescindere?
Per gli acquedotti vedete l'acquedotti  colabrodo   e il consumo dell'acqua dei laghi  , me la vedete l'Acea che scassa tutta Roma per rifare le condutture sotterrane ?
Mi colpi  a vienna secoli fa uno scavo al centro   dove passavano tutto ed era ispezionabile  , ma qui no  solo in alcuni casi l'ho visto fare . Sapete cosa manca in questo paese , la programmazione  dei servizi per il bene dei cittadini  qui se tratta solo de magna e fare clientelismo per essere rieletti , leggete i giornali  siamo fatti male  e come drizzare  un alberello nato storto  , la curva poi fare i miracoli ma cosi rimane


----------



## bull63 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.ilsussidiario.net/news/...-a-cicli-naturali-greta-thunberg/2370203/amp/
> 
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco_Prodi
> 
> https://www.ilfoglio.it/gli-eventi-...a-oggi-e-la-sobrieta-energetica--4098428/amp/


Il comportamento dei singoli non influenza in nessun modo il nostro globo. Il vero problema che siamo troppi e ciascun individuo vuole migliorare il suo tenore di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Il comportamento dei singoli non influenza in nessun modo il nostro globo. Il vero problema che siamo troppi e ciascun individuo vuole migliorare il suo tenore di vita.


Il problema è che siamo stati indotti a credere che il nostro tenore di vita dipenda dal consumo.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Tutti in questo periodo a parlare di rimedi alla scarsità di acqua.
Da noi hanno proibito di bagnare i giardini condominiali fino al 30 settembre.
Per quella data se non piove avremo in città delle mirabili distese di terra secca e sterile.
Ma pioverà.
E avremo allora il problema della falda troppo alta e dei box che si allagano se non funzionano le pompe.
Fino all'anno scorso su una strada c'era il senso unico alternato perché il sottopasso si allagava.
Quest'anno non si allaga e tutti stanno pensando alla morte del pianeta imminente.
Tutti tranne i miei vicini di sotto, che hanno messo una piscina gigantesca e mentre lavoro boccheggiando odo rumore di persone che si tuffano.
Tutto sommato, l'ottimismo fa vivere bene.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti in questo periodo a parlare di rimedi alla scarsità di acqua.
> Da noi hanno proibito di bagnare i giardini condominiali fino al 30 settembre.
> Per quella data se non piove avremo in città delle mirabili distese di terra secca e sterile.
> Ma pioverà.
> ...


Nella nostra zona abbiamo l’acqua di falda alta.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Il comportamento dei singoli non influenza in nessun modo il nostro globo. Il vero problema che siamo troppi e ciascun individuo vuole migliorare il suo tenore di vita.


basta con sta cazzata che siamo troppi.   sono semplicemente male allocate e ancora più malgestite le risorse


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

comunque dalle  mie parti l'acqua , lo dicono l'esperti , viene dopo circa due anni che cade sugli appennini .
Sapete che qui i romani la convogliarono da ogni dove  per portarla in città ma tutto intorno è pieno di sorgenti  non erano adatte per la grande capitale


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella nostra zona abbiamo l’acqua di falda alta.


Normalmente più si scende nella pianura padana e più la falda è alta.
Oggi ero nel parco del Ticino e purtroppo la situazione dei boschi sta peggiorando sempre più.
Ho fatto una serie di foto.
Per molti alberi sembra ormai autunno.
Le foglie secche al suolo su terreno del tutto privo di umidità sono tra l'altro ad altissimo rischio di incendio.
Stiamo parlando di aree normalmente umide.
Il sottobosco è scomparso. Le piante annuali sono seccate.
È un bel danno.
Nel mio ufficio ho notato un calo della pressione dell'acqua.
Siamo quest'anno in una situazione molto particolare di siccità. Forse simile a quella del 2003.
Sulle responsabilità non mi pronuncio, non ho competenze da climatologia,  né mi interessa firmarmi sul web dove si portano avanti tesi,   mi limito a osservare ciò che mi circonda.
Fino all'anno scorso il problema era esattamente l'opposto.
Addirittura il nostro guado rimane per mesi invalicabile causa eccesso d'acqua.
Ed è probabile che l'anno prossimo possa andare diversamente.
Il fatto è che continuando a parlare solo di riscaldamento globale si posticipa la soluzione di un problema che è invece attuale e richiederebbe risorse da spendere subito,  non per progetti a lunga scadenza.
Servono soluzioni per la siccità di quest'anno, ampiamente prevedibile già a inizio anno.


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Normalmente più si scende nella pianura padana e più la falda è alta.
> Oggi ero nel parco del Ticino e purtroppo la situazione dei boschi sta peggiorando sempre più.
> Ho fatto una serie di foto.
> Per molti alberi sembra ormai autunno.
> ...


Però i progetti a lunga scadenza andrebbero fatti, la lungimiranza non guasta mai


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Normalmente più si scende nella pianura padana e più la falda è alta.
> *Oggi ero nel parco del Ticino e purtroppo la situazione dei boschi sta peggiorando sempre più.*
> Ho fatto una serie di foto.
> Per molti alberi sembra ormai autunno.
> ...


Le tue osservazioni, come quelle di tutti, valgono appunto nell’immediato e nei luoghi limitati di osservazione.
Infatti contraddicono il cambiamento climatico a lungo termine, fuori dalla nostra portata di osservazione, e lo riducono a evento stagionale.
Le rilevazioni scientifiche sono un’altra cosa.
Leggevo ieri un contatto fb furibondo contro chi diceva che i cambiamenti climatici fanno parte della storia della Terra perché, diceva, avevano portato alla estinzione di intere specie.
Mi ha colpito perché si scagliava contro l'egocentrismo umano che ha causato il cambiamento, considerando però la specie umana come più importante e da salvaguardare.  
Credo che individualmente sia opportuno sostenere politiche intelligenti (trovarle...) piuttosto che ...puzzare.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue osservazioni, come quelle di tutti, valgono appunto nell’immediato e nei luoghi limitati di osservazione.
> Infatti contraddicono il cambiamento climatico a lungo termine, fuori dalla nostra portata di osservazione, e lo riducono a evento stagionale.
> Le rilevazioni scientifiche sono un’altra cosa.
> Leggevo ieri un contatto fb furibondo contro chi diceva che i cambiamenti climatici fanno parte della storia della Terra perché, diceva, avevano portato alla estinzione di intere specie.
> ...


Non sono climatologo e anche sui comitati scientifici non mi azzardi a dare opinioni, salvo il fatto che nella professione e in qualsiasi lavoro  si pretende sempre di guadagnare e si ha sempre un padrone a cui chiedere soldi.
La mia esperienza mi dice che questo è un anno differente dai precedenti 20.
E proprio per esperienza, mia e di chi vive il fiume, nulla mi fa pensare che  possa accadere che il prossimo sia diverso da questo.
Spostare il problema sempre sul discorso del cambiamento climatico è un abile furbata per non fare niente oggi e spendere di più domani.
D'altronde chi legge i giornali di solito non ha mai esperienza diretta e tende a negare quella altrui per inseguire dati che non sa valutare e che accetta come dogmi.
Un bel problema perché facilità la manipolazione di chi, appunto, fornisce quei dati.
Nel mio piccolo mi limito a constatare che esiste un problema di siccità importante su cui nessuno è voluto intervenire, e il resto non lo considero neanche perché non ho alcun tipo di preparazione in materia.
Linkare articoli scritti da chissàchi lo ritengo del tutto inadeguato.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta con sta cazzata che siamo troppi.   sono semplicemente male allocate e ancora più malgestite le risorse


Sono troppi gli ignoranti, i deficenti (nell'accezione di Ipazia) e gli imbecilli.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono troppi gli ignoranti, i deficenti (nell'accezione di Ipazia) e gli imbecilli.


Intanto c'è chi le risorse le spreca, le gestisce male, approfitta delle varie crisi per lucrarci oltre ogni limite , e poi fa la morale A ME, se faccio due docce al giorno.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue osservazioni, come quelle di tutti, valgono appunto nell’immediato e nei luoghi limitati di osservazione.
> Infatti contraddicono il cambiamento climatico a lungo termine, fuori dalla nostra portata di osservazione, e lo riducono a evento stagionale.
> Le rilevazioni scientifiche sono un’altra cosa.
> Leggevo ieri un contatto fb furibondo contro chi diceva che i cambiamenti climatici fanno parte della storia della Terra perché, diceva, avevano portato alla estinzione di intere specie.
> ...


Di solito c'è un mix di sterile scetticismo e di presuntuosa pretesa che quello che si è visto personalmente fino ad oggi per la propria vita sia tutto.
E gli strumenti per studiare il problema, per informarsi, ci sono tutti eh.
Semplicemente è più semplice nascondere la testa dentro ad un buco.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intanto c'è chi le risorse le spreca, le gestisce male, approfitta delle varie crisi per lucrarci oltre ogni limite , e poi fa la morale A ME, se faccio due docce al giorno.


A che categoria appartiene costui? Agli ignoranti ai deficenti o agli imbecilli?


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A che categoria appartiene costui? Agli ignoranti ai deficenti o agli imbecilli?


Definirlo è consolatorio? È una magra consolazione, se del caso.  Fino a prova contraria con il culo nella m....a ci sto io, quello di norma che lo dice, questi problemi non li ha 
Oramai è diventato un lusso tutto: dall'energia all'acqua, passando per le altre risorse. E al contempo  (covid docet) se non sei in grado di connetterti con il resto del mondo, o se anche non hai a casa una semplice  "stampante",  non sei uno a basso impatto.  Sei uno sfigato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Di solito c'è un mix di sterile scetticismo e di presuntuosa pretesa che quello che si è visto personalmente fino ad oggi per la propria vita sia tutto.
> E gli strumenti per studiare il problema, per informarsi, ci sono tutti eh.
> Semplicemente è più semplice nascondere la testa dentro ad un buco.


Ognuno ha una personale capacità di reggere lo stress. 
Attualmente la resistenza è piuttosto bassa e si preferisce “fare come se...”
Io lo capisco benissimo e capisco anche la politica condizionata dal gradimento dei cittadini. La politica dovrebbe smetterla di fare come la maggior parte dei genitori attuali che se il bimbo piange va nel panico o all’opposto urla per “bambinate” inevitabili per i bambini, ma senza la volontà di fare la cosa giusta, indipendentemente dal gradimento. 
Soprattutto non dovrebbe mai seguire le soluzioni popolari. E quindi “non dare il gelato per guarire il mal di pancia”.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Definirlo è consolatorio? È una magra consolazione, se del caso.  Fino a prova contraria *con il culo nella m....a ci sto* io, quello di norma che lo dice, questi problemi non li ha
> Oramai è diventato un lusso tutto: dall'energia all'acqua, passando per le altre risorse. E al contempo  (covid docet) se non sei in grado di connetterti con il resto del mondo, o se anche non hai a casa una semplice  "stampante",  non sei uno a basso impatto.  Sei uno sfigato


Col culo li ci stiamo tutti, anche quelli che pensano di starne al di fuori. 
Davvero esiste ancora qualcuno che pensa che ad esempio una carestia in Africa non vada ad impattare anche da noi per la valanga di migranti che arriverà o che il riscaldamento globale, cosa acclarata, che praticamente nessuno a livello mondiale si sogna di contestare poichè suffragata da una enciclopedia di dati, sia una cosa che non andrà a condizionare in peggio il nostro futuro?
Aspettiamoci uno tsunami mia cara, ho idea che le cose andranno molto peggio. E te lo dice uno che di solito è fiducioso ed ottimista.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Col culo li ci stiamo tutti, anche quelli che pensano di starne al di fuori.
> Davvero esiste ancora qualcuno che pensa che ad esempio una carestia in Africa non vada ad impattare anche da noi per la valanga di migranti che arriverà o che il riscaldamento globale, cosa acclarata, che praticamente nessuno a livello mondiale si sogna di contestare poichè suffragata da una enciclopedia di dati, sia una cosa che non andrà a condizionare in peggio il nostro futuro?
> Aspettiamoci uno tsunami mia cara, ho idea che le cose andranno molto peggio. E te lo dice uno che di solito è fiducioso ed ottimista.


Col culo "lì " ci stiamo tutti, direi però in maniera molto diversa.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha una personale capacità di reggere lo stress.
> Attualmente la resistenza è piuttosto bassa e si preferisce “fare come se...”
> Io lo capisco benissimo e capisco anche la politica condizionata dal gradimento dei cittadini. La politica dovrebbe smetterla di fare come la maggior parte dei genitori attuali che se il bimbo piange va nel panico o all’opposto urla per “bambinate” inevitabili per i bambini, ma senza la volontà di fare la cosa giusta, indipendentemente dal gradimento.
> Soprattutto non dovrebbe mai seguire le soluzioni popolari. E quindi “non dare il gelato per guarire il mal di pancia”.


Il tema che hai posto aprendo questo 3d, banalmente sulle docce, ha fatto si che come al solito una cospicua maggioranza si sia concentrata sulle docce e perciò sul dito mentre la luna risplende beffarda a distanze siderali.
La mia opinione, perciò la mia risposta già la sai. Non ci sarà miglioramento o soluzione finchè la gente non smetterà di guardare le dita e cercherà di guardare la Luna.
Aspettarsi che i problemi li risolva questa classe politica è come aspettarsi che sia un bambino di tre anni a progettare una astronave.
Per la prima volta in vita mia sono scettico possa accadere.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Col culo "lì " ci stiamo tutti, direi però in maniera molto diversa.


Certo. Un milionario può trasferirsi ovunque sul pianeta, anche in zone ritenute più sicure a al riparo dalle catastrofi.
Sta a chi invece ha la "capanna" in zone a rischio, praticamente il 90% della popolazione mondiale compresi noi capire che deve aver cura non solo del proprio salotto di casa.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo. Un milionario può trasferirsi ovunque sul pianeta, anche in zone ritenute più sicure a al riparo dalle catastrofi.
> Sta a chi invece ha la "capanna" in zone a rischio, praticamente il 90% della popolazione mondiale compresi noi capire che deve aver cura non solo del proprio salotto di casa.


Un conto è avere cura. Altro conto è che, pur avendo cura, mi dicano che, se non voglio finire sul lastrico, la doccia non la devo fare. Non è solo questione di trasferirsi: piglia il covid, e chi ci ha "chiesto sacrifici". C'è chi ha tirato la cinghia, c'è chi la rinuncia l'ha fatta sulla vacanza da 30k alle Maldive, c'è chi si è arricchito.  Eppure sono arrivate tante "morali" (di incivili, di gente senza senso civico) a quelli che, come me,  non ne possono più di millemila restrizioni  (quarantene et similia), e non certo perché hanno dovuto rinunciare all'ennesimo ciondolo d'oro 
Casualmente chi sosteneva la quarantena ad ogni costo, e per tutti, son pronta a scommettere che il culo lo aveva comunque bello al caldo 
È un po' dura che il rispetto sia uguale


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tema che hai posto aprendo questo 3d, banalmente sulle docce, ha fatto si che come al solito una cospicua maggioranza si sia concentrata sulle docce e perciò sul dito mentre la luna risplende beffarda a distanze siderali.
> La mia opinione, perciò la mia risposta già la sai. Non ci sarà miglioramento o soluzione finchè la gente non smetterà di guardare le dita e cercherà di guardare la Luna.
> Aspettarsi che i problemi li risolva questa classe politica è come aspettarsi che sia un bambino di tre anni a progettare una astronave.
> Per la prima volta in vita mia sono scettico possa accadere.


La classe politica non appartiene a una aristocrazia di nascita che li fa credere di essere lì per diritto divino. Chi lo pensava è pure finito ghigliottinato.
Il problema è che noi non vogliamo “lo sbatti“ necessario per entrare a far parte della classe polittica.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un conto è avere cura. Altro conto è che, pur avendo cura, mi dicano che, se non voglio finire sul lastrico, la doccia non la devo fare. Non è solo questione di trasferirsi: piglia il covid, e chi ci ha "chiesto sacrifici". C'è chi ha tirato la cinghia, c'è chi la rinuncia l'ha fatta sulla vacanza da 30k alle Maldive, c'è chi si è arricchito.  Eppure sono arrivate tante "morali" (di incivili, di gente senza senso civico) a quelli che, come me,  non ne possono più di millemila restrizioni  (quarantene et similia), e non certo perché hanno dovuto rinunciare all'ennesimo ciondolo d'oro
> Casualmente chi sosteneva la quarantena ad ogni costo, e per tutti, son pronta a scommettere che il culo lo aveva comunque bello al caldo
> È un po' dura che il rispetto sia uguale


Sei libera di pensarla come ti pare ovviamente ma credo che non sia utile onorare la verità mischiando provvedimenti di comune senso civico a quelli che ci marciano. Perchè facendolo siamo al livello del "Protocollo dei savi si Sion". E soprattutto perchè nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito nella sua impreparazione e ignoranza del problema a proporre qualcosa di maggiormente sicuro o credibile.
Ti sei vaccinata, ci hai creduto,? Non lo hai fatto, non lo hai creduto? Sono cavoli tuoi. Ho smesso da un pezzo di discutere di queste cose e se permetti non mi interessa più farlo.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La classe politica non appartiene a una aristocrazia di nascita che li fa credere di essere lì per diritto divino. Chi lo pensava è pure finito ghigliottinato.
> Il problema è che noi non vogliamo “lo sbatti“ necessario per entrare a far parte della classe polittica.


E io che sto dicendo?
Ma anche senza entrare, perchè semplicemente la gente non è interessata. Trova più interessante seguire un branco di nullità che dicono male l'uno dell' altro in un'isola tropicale spiati dalle telecamere anche quando stanno pisciando.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E io che sto dicendo?
> Ma anche senza entrare, perchè semplicemente la gente non è interessata. Trova più interessante seguire un branco di nullità che dicono male l'uno dell' altro in un'isola tropicale spiati dalle telecamere anche quando stanno pisciando.


ricordi cosa diceva il De Maistre?


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordi cosa diceva il De Maistre?


Sei massone pure tu?


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei massone pure tu?


piano con le offese che ti mando veramente a fare il balio alla bimba della scema.

qui si seguitano però a confondere cause ed effetti


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> piano con le offese che ti mando veramente a fare il balio alla bimba *della scema.*
> 
> qui si seguitano però a confondere cause ed effetti


Ringrazia il cielo che ti è entrata una così.
Quando cazzo ti ricapita?


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei libera di pensarla come ti pare ovviamente ma credo che non sia utile onorare la verità mischiando provvedimenti di comune senso civico a quelli che ci marciano. Perchè facendolo siamo al livello del "Protocollo dei savi si Sion". E soprattutto perchè nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito nella sua impreparazione e ignoranza del problema a proporre qualcosa di maggiormente sicuro o credibile.
> Ti sei vaccinata, ci hai creduto,? Non lo hai fatto, non lo hai creduto? Sono cavoli tuoi. Ho smesso da un pezzo di discutere di queste cose e se permetti non mi interessa più farlo.


Mi sono vaccinata, senza crederci, solo perché obbligata. Ma non è questo il punto, secondo me.  Tu parli di rispetto delle risorse, e non solo del proprio salotto di casa. Io ti facevo semplicemente notare come anche l'idea del rispetto sia differente a seconda di dove ci si trovi. Il riccone alla doccia non rinuncerà mai. E probabilmente neppure a riempire è a riscaldare la sua mega piscina.  Come in Africa (ci sei mai stato a Malindi, per citare una località nota? Fuori i neri non hanno l'acqua per cucinare, ma le ville e le piscine dei ricconi non sono vuote). E poi vengono a parlare di rispetto DI TUTTI ?
O che io potrei fare di più per l'ambiente se, dopo che mi sono fatta due palle così per la raccolta differenziata, per caso dimentico di staccare un pezzo di plastica dalla carta????? Semplice: sono un'incivile. Io, non quelli delle discariche abusive che tutti conoscono benissimo, ma li si lascia stare perché fan comodo a deficienti, idioti, o come li vuoi definire tu (a me non consola certo). Stessa cosa per il covid: Io parlavo di dare la possibilità a chi è giovane e deve vivere (E soprattutto lavorare per campare) di poterlo materialmente fare, parecchi benpensanti mi hanno risposto (pure qui, eh ) che così avrei discriminato gli anziani . Io, non ho ricevuto un euro della pensione di quegli anziani (che mica andavo contro loro, non era certo quello il mio interesse, ma non mi ritengo certo incivile per quello), e di sicuro non l'ho preteso. I loro interessi sono stati tutelati per l'intero, i miei direi di no. Piccolo (o grande) sacrificio per la comunità? Vediamo quanti se ne faranno per me.... Il razionamento delle docce mi farebbe RIDERE, non fosse che poi la scema a farle son Io, e poi muta e zitta se la bolletta è un salasso


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi sono vaccinata, senza crederci, solo perché obbligata. Ma non è questo il punto, secondo me.  Tu parli di rispetto delle risorse, e non solo del proprio salotto di casa. Io ti facevo semplicemente notare come anche l'idea del rispetto sia differente a seconda di dove ci si trovi. Il riccone alla doccia non rinuncerà mai. E probabilmente neppure a riempire è a riscaldare la sua mega piscina.  Come in Africa (ci sei mai stato a Malindi, per citare una località nota? Fuori i neri non hanno l'acqua per cucinare, ma le ville e le piscine dei ricconi non sono vuote). E poi vengono a parlare di rispetto DI TUTTI ?
> O che io potrei fare di più per l'ambiente se, dopo che mi sono fatta due palle così per la raccolta differenziata, per caso dimentico di staccare un pezzo di plastica dalla carta????? Semplice: sono un'incivile. Io, non quelli delle discariche abusive che tutti conoscono benissimo, ma li si lascia stare perché fan comodo a deficienti, idioti, o come li vuoi definire tu (a me non consola certo). Stessa cosa per il covid: Io parlavo di dare la possibilità a chi è giovane e deve vivere (E soprattutto lavorare per campare) di poterlo materialmente fare, parecchi benpensanti mi hanno risposto (pure qui, eh ) che così avrei discriminato gli anziani . Io, non ho ricevuto un euro della pensione di quegli anziani (che mica andavo contro loro, non era certo quello il mio interesse, ma non mi ritengo certo incivile per quello), e di sicuro non l'ho preteso. I loro interessi sono stati tutelati per l'intero, i miei direi di no. Piccolo (o grande) sacrificio per la comunità? Vediamo quanti se ne faranno per me.... Il razionamento delle docce mi farebbe RIDERE, non fosse che poi la scema a farle son Io, e poi muta e zitta se la bolletta è un salasso


E perciò? Fai a meno di fare la raccolta differenziata?
Guarda che è questo il punto del mio ragionamento. Sei consapevole dei problemi, perlomeno, vedo.
Renditi conto che alla stragrande maggioranza importa un fico secco, della raccolta differanziata, dei neri che muoiono di sete e della pensione del cazzo che prenderanno a 80 anni.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ringrazia il cielo che ti è entrata una così.
> Quando cazzo ti ricapita?


mah, io stavo bene anche senza


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò? Fai a meno di fare la raccolta differenziata?
> Guarda che è questo il punto del mio ragionamento. Sei consapevole dei problemi, perlomeno, vedo.
> Renditi conto che alla stragrande maggioranza importa un fico secco, della raccolta differanziata, dei neri che muoiono di sete e della pensione del cazzo che prenderanno a 80 anni.


Perdonami allora se dico che tu fosti uno di quelli che mi taccio' di scarso senso civico. Evidentemente  (ne sono abbastanza convinta, e lo dico credendoci perché così mi sembri) nemmeno TU avevi precisa coscienza, di cosa significasse quel "piccolo sacrificio" richiesto A TUTTI 
Poco male, massimo rispetto della tua opinione, anche quando è differente dalla mia. Capirai però altrettanto bene che quando ci si rivolge a quei "tutti ", un po' di fotone mi salga, anche pensando alle ultime vicissitudini   Non sono una che si lamenta, ma è stata comunque dura


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdonami allora se dico che tu fosti uno di quelli che mi taccio' di scarso senso civico. Evidentemente  (ne sono abbastanza convinta, e lo dico credendoci perché così mi sembri) nemmeno TU avevi precisa coscienza, di cosa significasse quel "piccolo sacrificio" richiesto A TUTTI
> Poco male, massimo rispetto della tua opinione, anche quando è differente dalla mia. Capirai però altrettanto bene che quando ci si rivolge a quei "tutti ", un po' di fotone mi salga, anche pensando alle ultime vicissitudini   Non sono una che si lamenta, ma è stata comunque dura


Ah, tu saresti una che non si lamenta.
Vuoi rinvangare? Di quando mi hai messo in bocca cose che non ho mai sostenuto e per ben due volte?
Se pensi che sia stato inutile quello che hai fatto sei libera di pensarlo.
Io non lo penso. Non l'ho pensato allora e non lo penso nemmeno adesso.
E ti ho già detto chiaramente che non sono interessato a dibattere ulteriormente l'argomento. Non perchè non abbia dati o opinioni suffragate. Perchè è da mo che penso che sia del tutto inutile.

Per tornare in tema:




Ecco qua, lo hanno dato ieri sera, segui per bene il dialogo. E' un film degli anni 70 credo, non di ieri.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah, tu saresti una che non si lamenta.
> Vuoi rinvangare? Di quando mi hai messo in bocca cose che non ho mai sostenuto e per ben due volte?
> Se pensi che sia stato inutile quello che hai fatto sei libera di pensarlo.
> Io non lo penso. Non l'ho pensato allora e non lo penso nemmeno adesso.
> ...


È la cosa più cinica e vera sentita al cinema.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Se pensi che sia stato inutile quello che hai fatto sei libera di pensarlo.
> Io non lo penso. Non l'ho pensato allora e non lo penso nemmeno adesso.


E aridaje. Non è inutile, è stato controproducente per ME. E non ho avuto SCELTA .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi ero nel parco del Ticino e purtroppo la situazione dei boschi sta peggiorando sempre più.
> Ho fatto una serie di foto.
> Per molti alberi sembra ormai autunno.
> Le foglie secche al suolo su terreno del tutto privo di umidità sono tra l'altro ad altissimo rischio di incendio.



Ho fatto domenica scorsa un giro al Ticino...dalle mie parti....
Il livello dell' acqua è leggermente più basso degli altri anni e sul versante opposto l acqua stava leggermente stagnante... perché c è meno corrente ..
Giro anche lungo la ciclopedonale con relativi boschetti laterali....
A me è sembrato bello verde e rigoglioso...
Non ho fatto chissà quale giro ma nei 10/12 kilometri percorsi lo scenario era praticamente il medesimo degli anni prima ..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

Giusto un esempio di come non ci sia percezione di cosa sia un ecosistema 
“Tutto è cominciato a febbraio. Un utente di TikTok, residente nel Regno Unito, ha fatto sapere di aver iniziato le operazioni per la costituzione di un esercito di rane. L’idea bizzarra gli è venuta osservando «un tipo di uova in uno stagno poco profondo vicino a casa sua». Attraverso dei video, alcuni anche recenti, ha poi dichiarato di aver raccolto più di 1,4 milioni di uova che si sono schiuse in girini in una piscina che ha costruito in un cortile. «Volevo dare vita al più grande esercito di rane della storia», ha affermato trionfalisticamente. «L’anno prossimo creerò uno stagno gigante per 10 milioni di rane».”









						Tik Tok e l’«esercito delle rane»: cos’è l’ultima sfida sui social che allarma i biologi
					

Un utente nel Regno Unito ha raccolto 1,4 milioni di uova che si sono schiuse nella piscina del cortile. Una gara raccolta negli Stati Uniti da un altro utente che ora vuole rilasciare 100 milioni di coccinelle a Central Park. Gli esperti: «Gravi ripercussioni»




					www.corriere.it


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho fatto domenica scorsa un giro al Ticino...dalle mie parti....
> Il livello dell' acqua è leggermente più basso degli altri anni e sul versante opposto l acqua stava leggermente stagnante... perché c è meno corrente ..
> Giro anche lungo la ciclopedonale con relativi boschetti laterali....
> A me è sembrato bello verde e rigoglioso...
> Non ho fatto chissà quale giro ma nei 10/12 kilometri percorsi lo scenario era praticamente il medesimo degli anni prima ..


Dipende dalla zona, per varie ragioni (tipi di alberi,  altezza prima falda etc.). Boschi attorno a Malpensa, dove sono più diffuse betulacee e piante autoctone (a sud invece robinie in gran parte). Messi malissimo. Ma anche dalle mie parti alcune piante hanno perso già gran parte delle foglie.
Il livello dell'acqua del Po e del Ticino sono risaliti, finalmente, nelle ultime due/tre settimane, anzi direi che ieri al Ticino  il livello era quello medio della stagione,  ma i boschi ormai mostrano la situazione dei mesi passati. Ho fatto un po' di foto alla vegetazione,  le pubblicherò su Fb, magari confrontandolr con quelle degli anni passati.
Ho album interi sui fiumi, ci vado non appena possibile, per cui so di cosa parlo.
Oggi il Po era comunque bellissimo.
Ieri il Ticino pure.
Queste giornate di sole almeno ce le godiamo in buona compagnia.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Definirlo è consolatorio? È una magra consolazione, se del caso.  Fino a prova contraria con il culo nella m....a ci sto io, quello di norma che lo dice, questi problemi non li ha
> Oramai è diventato un lusso tutto: dall'energia all'acqua, passando per le altre risorse. E al contempo  (covid docet) se non sei in grado di connetterti con il resto del mondo, o se anche non hai a casa una semplice  "stampante",  non sei uno a basso impatto.  Sei uno sfigato


Ti ricordi la scena di Fantozzi in treno con Caboni che molla una puzzetta. Poi un'altra. Poi un'altra ancora. E alla fine per discolparsi davanti agli altri dà la colpa a Fantozzi e tutti gli credono? 
Ecco.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi sono vaccinata, senza crederci, solo perché obbligata. Ma non è questo il punto, secondo me.  Tu parli di rispetto delle risorse, e non solo del proprio salotto di casa. Io ti facevo semplicemente notare come anche l'idea del rispetto sia differente a seconda di dove ci si trovi. Il riccone alla doccia non rinuncerà mai. E probabilmente neppure a riempire è a riscaldare la sua mega piscina.  Come in Africa (ci sei mai stato a Malindi, per citare una località nota? Fuori i neri non hanno l'acqua per cucinare, ma le ville e le piscine dei ricconi non sono vuote). E poi vengono a parlare di rispetto DI TUTTI ?
> O che io potrei fare di più per l'ambiente se, dopo che mi sono fatta due palle così per la raccolta differenziata, per caso dimentico di staccare un pezzo di plastica dalla carta????? Semplice: sono un'incivile. Io, non quelli delle discariche abusive che tutti conoscono benissimo, ma li si lascia stare perché fan comodo a deficienti, idioti, o come li vuoi definire tu (a me non consola certo). Stessa cosa per il covid: Io parlavo di dare la possibilità a chi è giovane e deve vivere (E soprattutto lavorare per campare) di poterlo materialmente fare, parecchi benpensanti mi hanno risposto (pure qui, eh ) che così avrei discriminato gli anziani . Io, non ho ricevuto un euro della pensione di quegli anziani (che mica andavo contro loro, non era certo quello il mio interesse, ma non mi ritengo certo incivile per quello), e di sicuro non l'ho preteso. I loro interessi sono stati tutelati per l'intero, i miei direi di no. Piccolo (o grande) sacrificio per la comunità? Vediamo quanti se ne faranno per me.... Il razionamento delle docce mi farebbe RIDERE, non fosse che poi la scema a farle son Io, e poi muta e zitta se la bolletta è un salasso


Perfetto.
Che poi,  I miei vicini di sotto hanno messo una megapiscina che ieri sera sono andati avanti fino alla una, dopo il barbecue,  tra tuffi, bambini che giocavano a pallone e barbecue.
Buon per loro, cosa devo dire.
Pure mio padre si è fatto la piscina.
Cioè, di cosa stiamo parlando, davvero, di... Docce?
Che due palle sempre questo avercela su con qualcuno che non fa qualcosa.
Personalmente mi son rotto i coglioni di questo far sempre la morale.
Che ognuno viva secondo i propri principi.
Che tanto il prossimo autunno con la scusa della guerra e del riscaldamento globale ci inculeranno alla grande.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Che poi,  I miei vicini di sotto hanno messo una megapiscina che ieri sera sono andati avanti fino alla una, dopo il barbecue,  tra tuffi, bambini che giocavano a pallone e barbecue.
> Buon per loro, cosa devo dire.
> Pure mio padre si è fatto la piscina.
> ...


Ci stanno già inculando, o almeno: la prima parte dell'inculata è già in atto. Hai notato i rincari delle bollette? Ho dovuto cambiare gestore in primis dell'energia. A parità di Kw , ciò che prima (mesi prima, eh, non stiamo parlando di decenni) costava 100 era arrivato a costarmi 160 (non sono numeri a caso  ). Idem la spesa. Chissà, dopo questi rincari per così dire "in sordina", cosa ci riserveranno. Inizierò a togliere le lampadine, che devo dire.... 
Ma io temo l'inculata peggiore di tutte: un altro pochetto di chiusure e quarantenne varie per il covid 
Quelle cose per cui sono stati chiesti sacrifici  "a tutti ", è che sono state digerite senza troppo colpo ferire perché fino ad ora la maggioranza o è in pensione, o ha la possibilità di lavorare tranquillamente a casa con un bello smart working e il culo preservato al caldo. E se non è smart working è CIG, insomma un sistema lo si è trovato non certo per tutti, ma per abbastanza persone in modo da far sì che la maggioranza dicesse "va bene così, sono d'accordo, in fondo è un piccolo sacrificio" . E chissenefrega delle partite Iva che non hanno le spalle grandi, e di tutti i piccoli imprenditori  (ristoratori, ad esempio, ma non certo solo loro). A me la Cassa nel lockdown ha erogato la bellezza di 2200 euro, salvo poi, UN MESE DOPO, pretenderne mi pare 3300 per contributi. A una che ha perso il lavoro....  Ma ste cose la gente non le vede nemmeno, l'importante per chi ha avuto pensioni, stipendi, lavoro, o per lo meno sussidi in sospensione GARANTITI è che si sia tutti uniti contro il covid, e fa niente se qualcuno sfigato (che non siamo manco in pochi, eh, ma evidentemente è fregato un cazzo e continua a fregare pochino pochino)  non percepisce niente  E anzi: se pensa che, in fin dei conti, continuare a lavorare esporrà pure al rischio di pigliare più facilmente il covid (fatto, e sono ancora viva....almeno quello....  ) , ma almeno consentirà di campare.... dagli all'incivile, all'insensibile, a colui cui manca senso civico, e finanche al discriminatore di vecchietti!  Che in ste robe bisogna essere tutti per uno e uno per tutti!  .
Essu': mi viene proprio da ridere, e meno male che la piglio così  . Perciò incrocio le dita sperando che non ci chiudano di nuovo in casa, se potrò zumpare quarantene le zumpero'  (nel mio lavoro non ho malattie pagate, e nemmeno diritto alla conservazione del posto e/o possibilità di smart working) con buona pace di tutti, e se alla fine fossi comunque di nuovo costretta a non guadagnare metterò il mio iban a disposizione di pensionati e di tutti coloro che hanno applaudito a queste misure, stando tuttavia rigorosamente col culo al caldo, vuoi perché lavorare da casa in fin dei conti è meglio ancora, vuoi perché hanno riserve che glielo consentono senza troppe preoccupazioni.  Ti saprò dire se ci sarà chi aderirà volentieri al bene comune


----------



## ologramma (11 Luglio 2022)

Non ci chiudono più ,solo questi rincari a che sono dovuti? 
Due ,per me sono le cause :
La prima è un stata l'inflazione dopo la pandemia perché stava ripartendo tutto .
Secondo ,la guerra  in Ucraina che per fare bella l'America e la Nato abbiamo imposto le sanzioni , mi fermo qui perché la cosa è e sarà lunga.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non ci chiudono più


Speriamo non solo ufficialmente.  Perché se mi ricapita la sfilza di quarantene già capitata in classe a mio figlio, sarò costretta di fatto a starmene a casa. Finché fosse una, anche transeat. Se fossero una dietro l'altra son ca.... volini di Bruxelles .


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci stanno già inculando, o almeno: la prima parte dell'inculata è già in atto. Hai notato i rincari delle bollette? Ho dovuto cambiare gestore in primis dell'energia. A parità di Kw , ciò che prima (mesi prima, eh, non stiamo parlando di decenni) costava 100 era arrivato a costarmi 160 (non sono numeri a caso  ). Idem la spesa. Chissà, dopo questi rincari per così dire "in sordina", cosa ci riserveranno. Inizierò a togliere le lampadine, che devo dire....
> Ma io temo l'inculata peggiore di tutte: un altro pochetto di chiusure e quarantenne varie per il covid
> Quelle cose per cui sono stati chiesti sacrifici  "a tutti ", è che sono state digerite senza troppo colpo ferire perché fino ad ora la maggioranza o è in pensione, o ha la possibilità di lavorare tranquillamente a casa con un bello smart working e il culo preservato al caldo. E se non è smart working è CIG, insomma un sistema lo si è trovato non certo per tutti, ma per abbastanza persone in modo da far sì che la maggioranza dicesse "va bene così, sono d'accordo, in fondo è un piccolo sacrificio" . E chissenefrega delle partite Iva che non hanno le spalle grandi, e di tutti i piccoli imprenditori (ristoratori, ad esempio, ma non certo solo loro). A me la Cassa nel lockdown ha erogato la bellezza di 2200 euro, salvo poi, UN MESE DOPO, pretenderne mi pare 3300 per contributi. A una che ha perso il lavoro....  Ma ste cose la gente non le vede nemmeno, l'importante per chi ha avuto pensioni, stipendi, lavoro, o per lo meno sussidi in sospensione GARANTITI è che si sia tutti uniti contro il covid, e fa niente se qualcuno sfigato (che non siamo manco in pochi, eh, ma evidentemente è fregato un cazzo e continua a fregare pochino pochino) non percepisce niente  E anzi: se pensa che, in fin dei conti, continuare a lavorare esporrà pure al rischio di pigliare più facilmente il covid (fatto, e sono ancora viva....almeno quello....  ) , ma almeno consentirà di campare.... dagli all'incivile, all'insensibile, a colui cui manca senso civico, e finanche al discriminatore di vecchietti!  Che in ste robe bisogna essere tutti per uno e uno per tutti!  .
> Essu': mi viene proprio da ridere, e meno male che la piglio così  . Perciò incrocio le dita sperando che non ci chiudano di nuovo in casa, se potrò zumpare quarantene le zumpero' (nel mio lavoro non ho malattie pagate, e nemmeno diritto alla conservazione del posto e/o possibilità di smart working) con buona pace di tutti, e se alla fine fossi comunque di nuovo costretta a non guadagnare metterò il mio iban a disposizione di pensionati e di tutti coloro che hanno applaudito a queste misure, stando tuttavia rigorosamente col culo al caldo, vuoi perché lavorare da casa in fin dei conti è meglio ancora, vuoi perché hanno riserve che glielo consentono senza troppe preoccupazioni. Ti saprò dire se ci sarà chi aderirà volentieri al bene comune


Come potrei  non essere d'accordo?
Basta guardarsi un minimo attorno, fuori dal proprio orticello.
Le conseguenze sono palesi.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi sono vaccinata, senza crederci, solo perché obbligata. Ma non è questo il punto, secondo me.  Tu parli di rispetto delle risorse, e non solo del proprio salotto di casa. Io ti facevo semplicemente notare come anche l'idea del rispetto sia differente a seconda di dove ci si trovi. Il riccone alla doccia non rinuncerà mai. E probabilmente neppure a riempire è a riscaldare la sua mega piscina.  Come in Africa (ci sei mai stato a Malindi, per citare una località nota? Fuori i neri non hanno l'acqua per cucinare, ma le ville e le piscine dei ricconi non sono vuote). E poi vengono a parlare di rispetto DI TUTTI ?
> O che io potrei fare di più per l'ambiente se, dopo che mi sono fatta due palle così per la raccolta differenziata, per caso dimentico di staccare un pezzo di plastica dalla carta????? Semplice: sono un'incivile. Io, non quelli delle discariche abusive che tutti conoscono benissimo, ma li si lascia stare perché fan comodo a deficienti, idioti, o come li vuoi definire tu (a me non consola certo). Stessa cosa per il covid: Io parlavo di dare la possibilità a chi è giovane e deve vivere (E soprattutto lavorare per campare) di poterlo materialmente fare, parecchi benpensanti mi hanno risposto (pure qui, eh ) che così avrei discriminato gli anziani . Io, non ho ricevuto un euro della pensione di quegli anziani (che mica andavo contro loro, non era certo quello il mio interesse, ma non mi ritengo certo incivile per quello), e di sicuro non l'ho preteso. I loro interessi sono stati tutelati per l'intero, i miei direi di no. Piccolo (o grande) sacrificio per la comunità? Vediamo quanti se ne faranno per me.... Il razionamento delle docce mi farebbe RIDERE, non fosse che poi la scema a farle son Io, e poi muta e zitta se la bolletta è un salasso


Raccolta differenziata: lo sai che le aziende,  non sono obbligate a farla. Non ho scritto che non la fanno ma che non sono obbligate. Recentemente per lavoro sono stato in 4 campeggi nostri clienti alto consumanti gestiti da municipalizzata. Umido,plastica, cartoni della pizza, lattine, tutto insieme nello stesso cassonetto. Il camion passa e rovescia. Solo uno per propria scelta tiene la plastica a parte. In ufficio idem l’umido residuo della mia schisceta lo devo buttare nel cestino dell’ufficio assieme al barattolino dello jogurt. Quando ho chiesto, mi e’ stato risposto: per le aziende non è previsto, non sapremmo nemmeno dove metterlo l’umido non avendo i bidoni. Pero se fuori da casa mia non uso i sacchi gialli distribuiti dal comune o per sbaglio ci finisce dentro una buccia di banana, non li ritirano. Chissà le ragioni di questa cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Raccolta differenziata: lo sai che le aziende,  non sono obbligate a farla. Non ho scritto che non la fanno ma che non sono obbligate. Recentemente per lavoro sono stato in 4 campeggi nostri clienti alto consumanti gestiti da municipalizzata. Umido,plastica, cartoni della pizza, lattine, tutto insieme nello stesso cassonetto. Il camion passa e rovescia. Solo uno per propria scelta tiene la plastica a parte. In ufficio idem l’umido residuo della mia schisceta lo devo buttare nel cestino dell’ufficio assieme al barattolino dello jogurt. Quando ho chiesto, mi e’ stato risposto: per le aziende non è previsto, non sapremmo nemmeno dove metterlo l’umido non avendo i bidoni. Pero se fuori da casa mia non uso i sacchi gialli distribuiti dal comune o per sbaglio ci finisce dentro una buccia di banana, non li ritirano. Chissà le ragioni di questa cosa.


Una sorta di concessione. 
Le aziende, la maggior parte deve provvedere a smaltire privatamente il rifiuto che produce in maggiore quantità perche il servizio pubblico non lo ritira. 
Certi tipi di attività per la complessità di gestire la differenziata vengono perdonati. 
Gli aumentano la tassa rifiuti.


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Raccolta differenziata: lo sai che le aziende,  non sono obbligate a farla. Non ho scritto che non la fanno ma che non sono obbligate. Recentemente per lavoro sono stato in 4 campeggi nostri clienti alto consumanti gestiti da municipalizzata. Umido,plastica, cartoni della pizza, lattine, tutto insieme nello stesso cassonetto. Il camion passa e rovescia. Solo uno per propria scelta tiene la plastica a parte. In ufficio idem l’umido residuo della mia schisceta lo devo buttare nel cestino dell’ufficio assieme al barattolino dello jogurt. Quando ho chiesto, mi e’ stato risposto: per le aziende non è previsto, non sapremmo nemmeno dove metterlo l’umido non avendo i bidoni. Pero se fuori da casa mia non uso i sacchi gialli distribuiti dal comune o per sbaglio ci finisce dentro una buccia di banana, non li ritirano. Chissà le ragioni di questa cosa.


Come ti ha già risposto Ginevra: tassa rifiuti (ancora) più alta, quasi che quella per le utenze domestiche sia uno scherzo . E se non rispetti la differenziata.... zac, un bel multone al Condominio . Questo è l'interesse prevalente, ovverosia il  "far cassa", as usual , e chissenefrega se poi in ufficio butti tutto alla cazzo e a casa non puoi . Comunque anche per gli usi privati (dovrei controllare se ora è stata revocata) causa covid hanno concesso ai malati che non vogliono restare sommersi dal pattume di metterla pure tutta indifferenziata: ma faranno multe per così dire  "incrociate", coi dati di ats?


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Raccolta differenziata: lo sai che le aziende,  non sono obbligate a farla. Non ho scritto che non la fanno ma che non sono obbligate. Recentemente per lavoro sono stato in 4 campeggi nostri clienti alto consumanti gestiti da municipalizzata. Umido,plastica, cartoni della pizza, lattine, tutto insieme nello stesso cassonetto. Il camion passa e rovescia. Solo uno per propria scelta tiene la plastica a parte. In ufficio idem l’umido residuo della mia schisceta lo devo buttare nel cestino dell’ufficio assieme al barattolino dello jogurt. Quando ho chiesto, mi e’ stato risposto: per le aziende non è previsto, non sapremmo nemmeno dove metterlo l’umido non avendo i bidoni. Pero se fuori da casa mia non uso i sacchi gialli distribuiti dal comune o per sbaglio ci finisce dentro una buccia di banana, non li ritirano. Chissà le ragioni di questa cosa.


qui nessuno è obbligato a farla, le aziende devono pensare solo ai rifiuti speciali


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una sorta di concessione.
> Le aziende, la maggior parte deve provvedere a smaltire privatamente il rifiuto che produce in maggiore quantità perche il servizio pubblico non lo ritira.
> Certi tipi di attività per la complessità di gestire la differenziata vengono perdonati.
> Gli aumentano la tassa rifiuti.


Smaltire privatamente vuol dire buttare i sacchi a bordo strada o nei fossi?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come ti ha già risposto Ginevra: tassa rifiuti (ancora) più alta, quasi che quella per le utenze domestiche sia uno scherzo . E se non rispetti la differenziata.... zac, un bel multone al Condominio . Questo è l'interesse prevalente, ovverosia il  "far cassa", as usual , e chissenefrega se poi in ufficio butti tutto alla cazzo e a casa non puoi . Comunque anche per gli usi privati (dovrei controllare se ora è stata revocata) causa covid hanno concesso ai malati che non vogliono restare sommersi dal pattume di metterla pure tutta indifferenziata: ma faranno multe per così dire  "incrociate", coi dati di ats?


Ai malati senza aiuti sociali potrei anche capire. Ma non alla Fiat con 30.000 dipendenti. Ma de che stamo a parla?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui nessuno è obbligato a farla, le aziende devono pensare solo ai rifiuti speciali


Namo bene. 
In sostanza a nessuno fregancazzo di niente, poi si pensa al surriscaldamento del pianeta da risolvere in poche settimane nell’anno 2035 e solo in Europa.
E intanto da studio fatto e pubblicato:
Il 30 per cento delle condutture di acqua potabile in Italia è stato costruito fra 50 e 20 anni fa.
Il 10 tra 20 anni fa e oggi.
il 60 oltre 50 anni fa di cui buona parte quando c’era ancora il Duce.
Ed infine il 70 per cento dell’acqua potabile che vi scorre va persa o viene prelevata abusivamente, da Trento a Palermo.
Quindi ogni 100 litri prelevati in falda, 30 arrivano ai nostri rubinetti.
E poi si frigna che manca l’acqua.

Io sono via da qualche giorno, mi fino a settimana scorsa, il campo da golf che confina con casa mia veniva regolarmente irrigato tutti i giorni.
Il green è splendido e pure le gnocche che ci passeggiano sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

Ogni comune ha diversi metodi di smaltimento. Se l’indifferenziata va in termovalorizzatore, va bene che abbia una quota di umido che favorisce il processo. Così ho letto.
Poi ci sono i dati ufficiali che mostrano come l’Italia, per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti come per troppe altre cose, sia divisa in zone molto diverse. La raccolta differenziata al nord è diffusa da più di vent’anni e i bambini di 5 anni distinguono i materiali e li buttano automaticamente del giusto contenitore, in altre zone risulta ancora difficile agli utenti capire dove devono essere messi i diversi rifiuti.
Poi qualche errore lo commettiamo tutti e non sempre le indicazioni sono chiare e spesso cambiano perché magari per un certo periodo, ad esempio, i cartoni del latte non trovavano centri in grado d smaltirli e poi sì, ma in un comune lo fanno coloro che si occupano della plastica, in altri quelli del vetro.
Purtroppo ci sono zone in cui per trascuratezza o ignoranza o intervento delle mafie diventa tutto difficile e i risultati ci sconvolgono, se proveniamo da una zona “virtuosa”. 
Delle amiche mi hanno raccontato cose che avvengono al sud da mettersi le mani nei capelli.
Ho osservato che pure in zone virtuose in prossimità delle elezioni si trovano sacchetti di spazzatura sparsi...


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Namo bene.
> In sostanza a nessuno fregancazzo di niente, poi si pensa al surriscaldamento del pianeta da risolvere in poche settimane nell’anno 2035 e solo in Europa.
> E intanto da studio fatto e pubblicato:
> Il 30 per cento delle condutture di acqua potabile in Italia è stato costruito fra 50 e 20 anni fa.
> ...


dopo il primo rigo e mezzo ho smesso di leggere
come hai detto tu, io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo non di quello che capisci tu


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni comune ha diversi metodi di smaltimento. Se l’indifferenziata va in termovalorizzatore, va bene che abbia una quota di umido che favorisce il processo. Così ho letto.
> Poi ci sono i dati ufficiali che mostrano come l’Italia, per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti come per troppe altre cose, sia divisa in zone molto diverse. La raccolta differenziata al nord è diffusa da più di vent’anni e i bambini di 5 anni distinguono i materiali e li buttano automaticamente del giusto contenitore, in altre zone risulta ancora difficile agli utenti capire dove devono essere messi i diversi rifiuti.
> Poi qualche errore lo commettiamo tutti e non sempre le indicazioni sono chiare e spesso cambiano perché magari per un certo periodo, ad esempio, i cartoni del latte non trovavano centri in grado d smaltirli e poi sì, ma in un comune lo fanno coloro che si occupano della plastica, in altri quelli del vetro.
> Purtroppo ci sono zone in cui per trascuratezza o ignoranza o intervento delle mafie diventa tutto difficile e i risultati ci sconvolgono, se proveniamo da una zona “virtuosa”.
> ...


dove sto io abbiamo sempre avuto i bidoni per fare la differenziata, da 5 anni a questa parte abbiamo il porta a porta, che per dove sto io è solo dispendioso (e infatti la TARI è notevolmente aumentata), chi però non vuole farla e butta tutto nell'indifferenziato non viene perseguito, viene perseguito chi butta la spazzatura nei fossi o la lascia lungo la strada
le aziende che producono rifiuti speciali devono smaltire questi rifiuti attraverso altri canali e pagano due volte, la TARI e lo smaltimento


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dopo il primo rigo e mezzo ho smesso di leggere
> come hai detto tu, io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo non di quello che capisci tu


Se hai smesso di leggere non sei nemmeno arrivata a non capire non avendo letto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io abbiamo sempre avuto i bidoni per fare la differenziata, da 5 anni a questa parte abbiamo il porta a porta, che per dove sto io è solo dispendioso (e infatti la TARI è notevolmente aumentata), chi però non vuole farla e butta tutto nell'indifferenziato *non viene perseguito*, viene perseguito chi butta la spazzatura nei fossi o la lascia lungo la strada
> le aziende che producono rifiuti speciali devono smaltire questi rifiuti attraverso altri canali e pagano due volte, la TARI e lo smaltimento


Evidentemente è stata fatta una valutazione che è una percentuale irrilevante e sarebbe più costoso l’iter per comminare multe dei vantaggi. 
I matti ci sono ovunque.
Una mia amica ha visto attraverso la telecamera un vicino che portava prima dell’alba  il suo sacchetto nel cestino stradale per non differenziare.


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente è stata fatta una valutazione che è una percentuale irrilevante e sarebbe più costoso l’iter per comminare multe dei vantaggi.
> I matti ci sono ovunque.
> Una mia amica ha visto attraverso la telecamera un vicino che portava prima dell’alba  il suo sacchetto nel cestino stradale per non differenziare.


c'è da dire che quattro sacchetti in giro per casa, se non hai dove metterli, sono ingombranti, specie il multimateriale


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c'è da dire che quattro sacchetti in giro per casa, se non hai dove metterli, sono ingombranti, specie il multimateriale


Certamente è una rottura. Ma poi c’è chi acquisisce in fretta le abitudini e chi no. I genitori di una mia amica mettono tutto insieme e poi chiedono a lei di differenziare


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è una rottura. Ma poi c’è chi acquisisce in fretta le abitudini e chi no. I genitori di una mia amica mettono tutto insieme e poi chiedono a lei di differenziare


aiuto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> aiuto


È esattamente il messaggio che mi manda lei.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c'è da dire che quattro sacchetti in giro per casa, se non hai dove metterli, sono ingombranti, specie il multimateriale


Si sono ingombranti ma ci si organizza e ci si abitua. Io non ricordo la mia vita prima della raccolta differenziata, credo di averla fatta sempre da che ho ricordi. E quando vado da mio figlio all’estero dove spesso non c’è o comunque non è obbligatoria e non è porta a porta, io continuo a farla anche lì perché mi viene naturale


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si sono ingombranti ma ci si organizza e ci si abitua. Io non ricordo la mia vita prima della raccolta differenziata, credo di averla fatta sempre da che ho ricordi. E quando vado da mio figlio all’estero dove spesso non c’è o comunque non è obbligatoria e non è porta a porta, io continuo a farla anche lì perché mi viene naturale


dipende che casa hai, ho un amico che vive al quarto piano in tre stanze, cucina mini, niente balcone, praticamente casa sua è l'isola ecologica, io ho il porticato e ho messo i bidoni lì, sono orribili da vedere


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Smaltire privatamente vuol dire buttare i sacchi a bordo strada o nei fossi?


no chiamare aziende specializzate. Se hai troppi cartoni non te li ritirano devi chiamare chi le ritirare farti rilascaire dichairazioni varie, li paghi pure e loro rivendono.te pensa che ciulata.
Quelli che abbandonano ,non vogliono pagare


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no chiamare aziende specializzate. Se hai troppi cartoni non te li ritirano devi chiamare chi le ritirare farti rilascaire dichairazioni varie, li paghi pure e loro rivendono.te pensa che ciulata.
> Quelli che abbandonano ,non vogliono pagare


Comunque qui da noi le aziende che chiamano le aziende specializzate hanno lo sconto sulla tari, basta mandare i formulari...io ho calcolato che a noi per esempio conviene chiamare la ditta specializzata per farci ritirare i rifiuti piuttosto che appoggiarci totalmente alla raccolta del comune...La Tari che dovrei pagare sarebbe comunque più alta che la fattura della ditta specializzata sommata alla parte di tari che comunque resta da pagare.


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque qui da noi le aziende che chiamano le aziende specializzate hanno lo sconto sulla tari, basta mandare i formulari...io ho calcolato che a noi per esempio conviene chiamare la ditta specializzata per farci ritirare i rifiuti piuttosto che appoggiarci totalmente alla raccolta del comune...La Tari che dovrei pagare sarebbe comunque più alta che la fattura della ditta specializzata sommata alla parte di tari che comunque resta da pagare.


qui da noi no, il comune ha previsto degli sconti alle aziende ma non in  base alla quantità di rifiuti speciali smaltiti autonomamente


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è una rottura. Ma poi c’è chi acquisisce in fretta le abitudini e chi no. I genitori di una mia amica mettono tutto insieme e poi chiedono a lei di differenziare


C'è di peggio, di molto peggio.
Io abito a 100 m da un fiume, in golena ogni tanto (sempre meno spesso per fortuna) arriva ogni tanto qualcuno che ha abbandonato reti e materassi, un televisore, persino un set di sanitari da bagno.
Da notare che in tutto il consorzio, la consegna di questi ingombranti ai cerd è gratuita!!! 
A parte il fatto che se lo becco una volta gli faccio passare l'inferno, mi tocca ogni volta avvisare quelli del cerd che passano poi a prendersi la roba.
Ma dico, tipo anche quelli che buttano le borsette per la strada, quando ripassi non la vedi, la tua merda che stona in un contesto perlopiù dove la gente si dà da fare per tenere pulito?
Ma che persona sei?


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è di peggio, di molto peggio.
> Io abito a 100 m da un fiume, in golena ogni tanto (sempre meno spesso per fortuna) arriva ogni tanto qualcuno che ha abbandonato reti e materassi, un televisore, persino un set di sanitari da bagno.
> Da notare che in tutto il consorzio, la consegna di questi ingombranti ai cerd è gratuita!!!
> A parte il fatto che se lo becco una volta gli faccio passare l'inferno, mi tocca ogni volta avvisare quelli del cerd che passano poi a prendersi la roba.
> ...


quelli che buttano i rifiuti ingombranti nei fossi sono in assoluto i più deficienti che ci possano essere, se hai fatto i km per buttare sta roba, fai prima ad andare all'isola ecologica che te la pesano e hai anche lo sconto in TARI


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque qui da noi le aziende che chiamano le aziende specializzate hanno lo sconto sulla tari, basta mandare i formulari...io ho calcolato che a noi per esempio conviene chiamare la ditta specializzata per farci ritirare i rifiuti piuttosto che appoggiarci totalmente alla raccolta del comune...La Tari che dovrei pagare sarebbe comunque più alta che la fattura della ditta specializzata sommata alla parte di tari che comunque resta da pagare.


sicuramente ci sono sconti. Penso dipenda molto da comune a comune


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui da noi no, il comune ha previsto degli sconti alle aziende ma non in  base alla quantità di rifiuti speciali smaltiti autonomamente


Dipende da comune a comune


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuramente ci sono sconti. Penso dipenda molto da comune a comune


Ho risposto a Omicron prima di leggere la tua risposta


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende da comune a comune


sono iniziative del comune perchè la raccolta e la gestione dei rifiuti non è loro ma di una società che lavora su più province


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono iniziative del comune perchè la raccolta e la gestione dei rifiuti non è loro ma di una società che lavora su più province


Sicuramente...senza contare che poi in determinate aziende vengono prodotti rifiuti speciali che necessariamente devono essere ritirati da aziende che hanno modo di smaltirli.


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...senza contare che poi in determinate aziende vengono prodotti rifiuti speciali che necessariamente devono essere ritirati da aziende che hanno modo di smaltirli.


dove lavora mio marito devono infatti chiamare una ditta di smaltimenti e pagarla (cara), gestire tutti i registri e anche controllare che questa ditta smaltisca i rifiuti in modo corretto    oltre alla TARI comunale che ogni anno aumenta


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è di peggio, di molto peggio.
> Io abito a 100 m da un fiume, in golena ogni tanto (sempre meno spesso per fortuna) arriva ogni tanto qualcuno che ha abbandonato reti e materassi, un televisore, persino un set di sanitari da bagno.
> Da notare che in tutto il consorzio, la consegna di questi ingombranti ai cerd è gratuita!!!
> A parte il fatto che se lo becco una volta gli faccio passare l'inferno, mi tocca ogni volta avvisare quelli del cerd che passano poi a prendersi la roba.
> ...


Non mi capacito.
Però ho scoperto che gli artigiani, imbianchini, elettricisti, piccoli muratori, possono conferire solo nel loro comune e oltre una certa quantità pagano. Per cui sono loro che scaricano qua e là.


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi capacito.
> Però ho scoperto che gli artigiani, imbianchini, elettricisti, piccoli muratori, possono conferire solo nel loro comune e oltre una certa quantità pagano. Per cui sono loro che scaricano qua e là.


Non so da te ma dove sto io no, anche perché loro non scaricano certo il frigo o il letto, un elettricista o un imbianchino possono buttare le eccedenze nella spazzatura di casa o la butta il committente, stessa cosa il muratore, mia cugina si porta personalmente i calcinacci all’isola ecologica e prende anche lo sconto in bolletta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non so da te ma dove sto io no, anche perché loro non scaricano certo il frigo o il letto, un elettricista o un imbianchino possono buttare le eccedenze nella spazzatura di casa o la butta il committente, stessa cosa il muratore, mia cugina si porta personalmente i calcinacci all’isola ecologica e prende anche lo sconto in bolletta


Se dopo riesco posto le foto dello schifo che la gente butta in zona dove lavoro io ...
Negli anni ho visto in strada almeno 30 letti idem armadi materassi e divani che manco mondo convenienza ha...wc...vestiti....lavandini...tutto bellamente in strada...
E non lavoro in una discarica


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se dopo riesco posto le foto dello schifo che la gente butta in zona dove lavoro io ...
> Negli anni ho visto in strada almeno 30 letti idem armadi materassi e divani che manco mondo convenienza ha...wc...vestiti....lavandini...tutto bellamente in strada...
> E non lavoro in una discarica


La gente è scema


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non so da te ma dove sto io no, anche perché loro non scaricano certo il frigo o il letto, un elettricista o un imbianchino possono buttare le eccedenze nella spazzatura di casa o la butta il committente, stessa cosa il muratore, mia cugina si porta personalmente i calcinacci all’isola ecologica e prende anche lo sconto in bolletta


Mi è stato spiegato da loro.
Ad esempio la maggior parte delle piccole imprese edili proviene dalle valli Bergamasche, ma lavorano magari a Milano e provincia o altre province. E incontrano queste difficoltà. Ovviamente riferito ad altre imprese. Riferisco una ragione che mi è stata detta. Io non faccio il muratore o piastrellista.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La gente è scema


Questo è risaputo.
Basta leggere il forum..


----------



## omicron (15 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è stato spiegato da loro.
> Ad esempio la maggior parte delle piccole imprese edili proviene dalle valli Bergamasche, ma lavorano magari a Milano e provincia o altre province. E incontrano queste difficoltà. Ovviamente riferito ad altre imprese. Riferisco una ragione che mi è stata detta. Io non faccio il muratore o piastrellista.


probabilmente dove sto io ci sono dei limiti diversi


----------

